# Was haben so viele Leute gegen HipHopper?



## glacios (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja analog zu dem anderen Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Aber im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Emos hier im Forum, steh ich zu Hiphop! Also wer gegen HipHop ist ist auch gegen mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Nein mal im Ernst: Bevor die Emos da waren (und des ist noch nicht lange der Fall) waren wir doch in Foren die meistgehasste "Subkultur". Zum Teil ist des ja hier im Forum auch noch so, das sieht man daran, dass die meisten letzten Threads über des Thema HipHop geschlossen werden mussten.
Warum werden wir so "gehasst", obwohl wir doch defintiv die beste Musik hören? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Wobei ich hier hauptsächlich von deutschem/franz. Hip Hop spreche, Amirap hat ja die Bezeichnung mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr verdient.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Gerade gegen deutschen HipHop richtet sich der Hass. Nur so schnell mal in die Runde geworfen. (Bevor es richtig los geht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja höre selbe hip hop trag auch halbwegs baggy^^ aber wenn sich jmd wie so ein üebrgangstarapper benimmt und nur motherficken ich fick dich in arsch und so sagen kann;( dann ists echt traurig zumal zu viele junge leute den deutschen hip hop zu ernst nehm

(würd mich selsbt nich als hip hopper bezeichnen trag nur halt gern baggys sin bequem aber hab au normale sachen)


----------



## Organasilver (12. Dezember 2007)

Was haben so viele gegen Hip Hop?
Leider nix wirksames, sonst wär der **************(ich zensier mal selber, sonst kreig ich eine auf den Deckel^^) schon längst aus der Welt geschafft......


----------



## b1ubb (12. Dezember 2007)

ich authe mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich höre selbst nur Hip Hop ( eigentlich nur deutsch ( wein wenig englisch ))

in meinem freundeskreis - mag auch niemand hip hop 
aber das ist mir persönlich egal.

was meine freunde meistens zum thema sagen - ja ihnen geht der ganze "ey ich fi** deine mudda - ich bin viel geiler" gehabe ziemlich auf die nerven.

kann ich auch verstehen - jedoch sag ich ihnen immer wieder hört auch mal guten hip hop an!

ich muss aber auch veststellen, das der deutsche hip hop wirklich in den bach runter geht 

ein paar künstler mal so am rande bewertet

bushido:
früher hammer platten gemacht - texte mit sinn - gute beat - gute styles und ich hab wirklich 
jede platte von ihm zuhause
- album vdszbz: einfach nur crap - da gibt es vielleicht 2 gute lieder drauf den rest kann man echt 
schmeißen. der ganze style von frühr ist weg - und er rappt wie einer der gerade frisch auf dem markt kommt
- album nr7: genau das selbe

kay one: ist echt ein vollhonk - ich hab das erste lied vom ihm gehört 
das feat. mit bushido ( keine sonne ) - er sagt in den ersten zwei zeilen gleich 
zitat: "und ich sag es offiziell samy kann nicht freestylen" 
von da an hab ich schon gewusst der typ is ein voll honk 
entweder hat er keine ahnung von rap - oder er macht sich einfach selber komplett lächerlich

samy deluxe:
einer nur der hammer 
die platten früher DD und jetzt samy - die crew hamburgfinest ist einfach nur ein erfolg
die leute die er hat S&P - Alia$ einfach nur hammer rapper - die anderen natürlich auch 
samy - war und wird immer mein lieblingsrapper sein 
er hat einfach style und bringt die ryhmes so gut rüber - dakommt niemand anders ran an das lvl 

sido:
hat sich gegen früher ziemlich gebesser - früher hat man gemerkt es geht im nur um 
dissen usw usw.
jetzt bringt er auch herz in seine texte was ich sehr sehr gut finde !

naja just my 2 cents


----------



## Amarillo (12. Dezember 2007)

Einfach mal in die Texte genauer reinhören und vorallem dieses nervige Prollodeutsch. Hier wird jedem Wort mich "ch" ein "s" hinzugefügt was das ganze total behindert wirken lässt.

Schlimm das dieser Gettoslang von Migrantenfamilien auf Leute überspringt die noch den alten Wortschatz zu flegen wussten.

Beispiel Rütlischule Berlin.


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Bwwaaahaaa, jetzt ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Ich hab früher selber sehr lange Hip Hop/Rap gehört, aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert.

Etwas peinlicheres als Sido gibt es einfach nicht *inDeckunggeh*. 
Ich zitier mal ein paar Zeilen von Sido:

ich benutz mein Schwanz als Köder....
Und präsentier mein Ghettowahlprogramm...
Ich würd mehr Nutten in unser Land integrieren,
Wenn ihr mich wählt,werden Boygroups indiziert....

Sry, aber das ist nicht nur'ne Lachnummer, sondern ich find den
Typ mit seiner selbstgebastelten Maske nur lächerlich.
Dagegen hat Fanta4 wieder Style!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich aber mehr stört ist, das viele Deutsche glauben sie würden
in einem Ghetto wohnen und meinen die Amerikaner nachahmen zu
müssen. Wer mal in einem Ghetto gewesen ist (meine Schwester war
mal da), will da nie wieder hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Amarillo (12. Dezember 2007)

Fanta 4, Blumentopf und andere Spasshiphoper mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Legends (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre Hauptsächlich deutschen Rap !
Vielen passt das nicht ... stört mich aber nicht !

80s mag ich z.b. auch sehr !


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gerade gegen deutschen HipHop richtet sich der Hass. Nur so schnell mal in die Runde geworfen. (Bevor es richtig los geht)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Es gibt auch guten HipHop. Den höre ich zwar auch nicht, aber der hat wenigstens noch gute Texte, im Gegensatz zu Aggro-Berlin und diesem Kram. 

Ach...und ich sehe gerade den Namen des Threads...ok...dann mal zu den Personen die HipHop hören. 
Ich nenn sie auch gerne Voerde-Mitte-gAnGsTaZ, weil sie in Voerde-Mitte bei mir in der Stadt verstärkt auftreten. Meistens ihre Hosen in den Kniekehlen, Hosen in die Socken, Klamotten die ihnen viel zu groß sind, Handy mit volelr Lautstärke in der Hand (HipHop kommt raus, was sonst), 0 Respekt anderen Mitbürgern gegenüber. Und dann müssen die auch noch überall hinspucken...guckt euch mal unsere Bushaltestellen in Voerde an. Da kann man sich ja nicht mehr hinstellen ohne in den Speichel von anderer zu treten. Und das ist nicht ein kleiner Klecks...nein das ist ein kleiner Teich. Kaum guckt man sie einmal komisch an, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wird man angemacht. Wenn man drauf eingeht hat man verloren, weil man es dann mit mehreren zu tun bekommt.

SO. Bitte. Das habe ich gegen HipHopper. Bevor das geflame über meinen Post losgeht noch eine Kleinigkeit: Nicht alle HipHopper sind so. Mein bester Freund ist auch einer. Und mit dem komm ich prima aus. Nur der größte Teil ist so. Und das habe ich gegen HipHop und seine Hörer.


----------



## LittleFay (12. Dezember 2007)

Deutscher HipHop ist toll: Fettes Brot, Fanta 4, Blumentopf, 5 Sterne Deluxe und was es da nicht alles gab.

Du meinst sowas wie Sido? Das ist für mich kein HipHop.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja. Fettes Brot, Fanta 4, Blumentopf, 5 Sterne Deluxe, usw machen auch gute Texte aber Aggro-Berlin etc....bitte verschone mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: Wo ich gerade Musik höre. Klar. Auch Metal hat ein paar...unschöne...Songs...aber... auf den größten Teil den ich höre trifft das nicht zu.


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds einfach nur ätzend, wie sich manche aufführen. Viele sind einfach nur respektlos, rotzen was das Zeug hält (wie K0l0ss schon geschrieben hatte) und prollen meist nur rum. 

Außerdem sind es meist die, die in ihrem coolen, affigen großem Schrittgehüpfe durch die Bahn jumpen und dabei über Handy ihre Musik präsentieren müssen: Boah geil ey, fett, rischtisch krass ey...
Naja, aber das sind auch eher die Kiddies muss man dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thorgun (12. Dezember 2007)

Eindeutig diese Gangstergehabe von Sido und Co. Sind einfach beschissene "Vorbilder" für die Jugend.

Das es auch anders geht beweisen Leute wie Beginner,Fanta 4 , Jan Delay ,Freundeskreis, 5 Sterne Deluxe usw.

Gute Laune Hip Hop mit so gut wie keinen Schimpfwörtern ( Ganz ohne geht glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bzw. damals hab ich häufiger Hip Hop gehört, zu Zeiten wie Dynamite Deluxe und Samy Deluxe ( erstes Album )

Die Jugend die jetzt Sido und Co. hört kennt die ja gar nicht mehr , so können se auch gar nicht merken das der Hip Hop um weiten besser ist.


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

> Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Es gibt auch guten HipHop. Den höre ich zwar auch nicht, aber der hat wenigstens noch gute Texte, im Gegensatz zu Aggro-Berlin und diesem Kram.
> 
> Ach...und ich sehe gerade den Namen des Threads...ok...dann mal zu den Personen die HipHop hören.
> Ich nenn sie auch gerne Voerde-Mitte-gAnGsTaZ, weil sie in Voerde-Mitte bei mir in der Stadt verstärkt auftreten. Meistens ihre Hosen in den Kniekehlen, Hosen in die Socken, Klamotten die ihnen viel zu groß sind, Handy mit volelr Lautstärke in der Hand (HipHop kommt raus, was sonst), 0 Respekt anderen Mitbürgern gegenüber. Und dann müssen die auch noch überall hinspucken...guckt euch mal unsere Bushaltestellen in Voerde an. Da kann man sich ja nicht mehr hinstellen ohne in den Speichel von anderer zu treten. Und das ist nicht ein kleiner Klecks...nein das ist ein kleiner Teich. Kaum guckt man sie einmal komisch an, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wird man angemacht. Wenn man drauf eingeht hat man verloren, weil man es dann mit mehreren zu tun bekommt.
> ...


Hängen die nich eher alle da in Hackstadt am Marktplatz rum? ;>
Wenn du jetzt das Voerde im Kreis Wesel meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornix (12. Dezember 2007)

Kurz gesagt?
Tefla & Jaleel - Was will ich mehr
Einfach zusammengefasst worum es wirklich gehen sollte und wie dumm das Gangster-Gehabe wirklich ist.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hängen die nich eher alle da in Hackstadt am Marktplatz rum? ;>
> Wenn du jetzt das Voerde im Kreis Wesel meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meine Voerde als Stadtteil von meiner Heimatstadt Ennepetal. Die liegt im Enneperuhr-Kreis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja. Fettes Brot, Fanta 4, Blumentopf, 5 Sterne Deluxe, usw machen auch gute Texte aber Aggro-Berlin etc....bitte verschone mich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt, gegen diesen HipHop habe ICH rein garnichts einzuwenden. Zwar nicht mein Fall, aber wenn es mal läuft drehe ich nicht durch. Für mich sind die schlimmsten immernoch:

Bushido
Sido
Eko Fresh
Azad

und die ganzen anderen "Ey-weissu-was-ich-meine-Gangster"

EDIT: Und ich bin hier in Berlin, wo man diese Meinung stärker verteidigen muss. >.<


----------



## Kwax (12. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Warum werden wir so "gehasst", obwohl wir doch defintiv die beste Musik hören?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast Du dir den Satz schon mal durch gelesen und versucht zu verstehen? Vielleicht ist so eine Einstellung einer der, anscheinend, vielen Gründe warum Sprechgesang allgemein so wenig geschätzt wird.



Organasilver schrieb:


> Was haben so viele gegen Hip Hop?
> Leider nix wirksames (...)



Der Beitrag hat natürlich auch noch gefehlt, hat ja nicht lange gedauert bis jemand mit dem Spruch kam.



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich nenn sie auch gerne Voerde-Mitte-gAnGsTaZ, weil sie in Voerde-Mitte bei mir in der Stadt verstärkt auftreten. Meistens ihre Hosen in den Kniekehlen, Hosen in die Socken, Klamotten die ihnen viel zu groß sind, Handy mit volelr Lautstärke in der Hand (HipHop kommt raus, was sonst), 0 Respekt anderen Mitbürgern gegenüber. Und dann müssen die auch noch überall hinspucken...guckt euch mal unsere Bushaltestellen in Voerde an. Da kann man sich ja nicht mehr hinstellen ohne in den Speichel von anderer zu treten. Und das ist nicht ein kleiner Klecks...nein das ist ein kleiner Teich. Kaum guckt man sie einmal komisch an, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wird man angemacht. Wenn man drauf eingeht hat man verloren, weil man es dann mit mehreren zu tun bekommt.



Das ist nicht nur in Deinem Voerde so, sondern auch in meinem Voerde (Kreis Wesel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Szyslak schrieb:


> Hängen die nich eher alle da in Hackstadt am Marktplatz rum? ;>
> Wenn du jetzt das Voerde im Kreis Wesel meinst



Ich fahr bei Marktkauf mit dem Bus ab und an nach hause und da gibts schon noch genug "Jiggas" zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders gegen Schulschluß in der Woche und am Wochenende abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also eigentlich immer.

Es gibt sehr guten HipHop. Creutzfeld Jakob, MC Rene, Curse, Spax, Too Strong und halt die von euch bereits genannten, die in den 90ern wohl so ziemlich alles gerockt haben was ging. Ich muss sagen so vor 10 Jahren war ich selber eingefleischter HipHopper (Retro Trainingsjacke, Adi Sneaker, Polohemd, Full Cap, Dickies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Bin jedes Jahr aufs Essen Original, Bochum Total und Jazz Festival in Wesel gefahren. Überall gezeltet, 2 ode 3 Tage auf diverse Konzerte und kleinere Veranstaltungen gegangen und einfach eine tierisch gute Zeit gehabt. Irgendwann wurden die Hörer aber immer jünger und spätestens seit dem Feature von SD mit dieser amerikanischen Sängerin (was ein schlechtes Lied, ein noch schlechters Video noch dazu) und dem Feature von Ferris mit der Superstar Kandidatin ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), hab ich angefangen mich vom HipHop zu entfernen. Hin und wieder kram ich aber doch ein paar alte Lieder aus und hör sie mir an und denk an damals. War ja keine schlechte Zeit, braucht man sich nichts vorzumachen.
Es gibt auch guten amerikanischen Rap (Jurassic 5, Black Eyed Peas (vor Fergie), Outkast, Public Enemy), und ja es gibt auch guten amerikanischen Gangsta Rap. Überflüssig so Namen zu erwähnen wie KRS-One, 2 Pac, Notorious B.I.G, Easy-E, Snoop Doggy Dogg und vor allen Dingen der Übervater Dr.Dre. Die Scheiben Anfang bis Mitte der 90er Jahre sind einfach unübertroffen bis heute (The Chronic, Doggystyle, All Eyez on me, Big Poppa). Keiner der heutigen Künstler kommt an dieses lyrische Niveau ran. Man muss die Texte auch verstehen können, statt sie nur zu hören und dann abfällig zu kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein bestes Konzert war 1996, wo Luniz in Duisburg im Soundgarden aufgetreten ist. So eine Party hab ich selten erlebt (Man war das verraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Die haben den Keller zum beben gebracht. Sie performten 5 mal "I got 5 on it" an dem Abend (war ja auch der einzige wirkliche Hit) und jedes mal war es nur noch geiler.


----------



## kargash (12. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Es gibt auch guten HipHop. Den höre ich zwar auch nicht, aber der hat wenigstens noch gute Texte, im Gegensatz zu Aggro-Berlin und diesem Kram.
> 
> Ach...und ich sehe gerade den Namen des Threads...ok...dann mal zu den Personen die HipHop hören.
> Ich nenn sie auch gerne Voerde-Mitte-gAnGsTaZ, weil sie in Voerde-Mitte bei mir in der Stadt verstärkt auftreten. Meistens ihre Hosen in den Kniekehlen, Hosen in die Socken, Klamotten die ihnen viel zu groß sind, Handy mit volelr Lautstärke in der Hand (HipHop kommt raus, was sonst), 0 Respekt anderen Mitbürgern gegenüber. Und dann müssen die auch noch überall hinspucken...guckt euch mal unsere Bushaltestellen in Voerde an. Da kann man sich ja nicht mehr hinstellen ohne in den Speichel von anderer zu treten. Und das ist nicht ein kleiner Klecks...nein das ist ein kleiner Teich. Kaum guckt man sie einmal komisch an, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wird man angemacht. Wenn man drauf eingeht hat man verloren, weil man es dann mit mehreren zu tun bekommt.
> ...


Bei uns ist das nicht anders.
Deshalb mag ich Hip Hopper auch nicht gerne aber so Sachen von Fanta 4 sind gut, die Texte haben auch einen Sinn und über solchen Hip Hop rege ich mich auch nicht auf sondern tolleriere ihn und 1-2 Lieder finde ich selber ganz gut. ZB Emanuela oder Troy

Ein Kumpel von mir ist auch Hip Hopper,ich mag ihn auch,es gibt halt nur manchmal Meinungsverschiedenheiten beim Thema Musik.
Ansonsten,wenn alle Hip Hopper nicht so prollig manchmal wären sondern einfach normal, denke ich würde sicher viele Leute nichts gegen Hip Hopper haben.


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich höre auch sehr wenig Hip Hop und wenn nur englischen (Dead Prez (wohl die besten politischen Texte) z. habe natürlich auch nix gegen Hip Hopper an sich nur die ganzen "altakrassganxstaodawat" wanabes gehen mir auf die Eier vor allem wenn ich seh wie sich 5. Klässler (weiß) gegenseitig als "Ni**er" bezeichnen frag ich mich echt wie weit das noch gehen soll^^


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2007)

Schließe mich den Meisten hier an. Es gibt wirklich guten HipHop mit Sinn z.B. die alten Sachen von Eimsbush, Mongo Clikke, 5 Sterne Deluxe, Fettes Brot usw. und es gibt eben diese ganze neue scheiße wie Massiv, Bushido usw. wo man sich einfach nur denkt "Sinn?". Was mich an den heutigen Hoppern stört ist einfach dieses möchtegern getue. Ich versteh nich was daran cool sein soll, krampfhaft zu versuchen einen auf hart zu machen und irgendwie jeden anzumucken. Von der vergewaltigung der schönen deutschen Sprache will ich garnich erst reden...


----------



## Clamev (12. Dezember 2007)

im deutschen HipHop gibt es eigentlich nur einen Kool Savas.Er ist und beleibt einfach der beste.Fanta 4ist okay aber nicht mein Fall.Samy ist auch Gut.Allerdings find ich den Rest was deutschen Hiphop betrifft recht be....scheiden.Warum?:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ1qVRQ2PvA
Und wenn schon kleien 12Jährige in Baggys rumlaufen(hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen den Stxle aber ab einer gewissen UNtergrenze siehts nur noch lustig aus)und Lauthals andere also Opfer Huso etc bezeichnen krieg ich das kotzen


----------



## Thorgun (12. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ1qVRQ2PvA




Tja, wer jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat das wir ein Ausländerproblem haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jedenfalls im "Teenager - Alter"


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Dezember 2007)

Was hab ich gegen HipHopper?
Alles und nichts.
Die Musik an sich mag ich. Hör gerne die schon erwähnten Jurrassic 5, Snoop dog, Eminem und ja verdammt, ich mag auch ein paar Lieder von Sido. Andere Sachen mag ich halt wieder nicht, so wie in jedem anderen Musikgenre eben auch.
Andererseits mag ich im Grunde Leute nicht die sich zu sehr mit der Musik und dem Lifestyle indentifizieren und aufführen wie besoffene Engländer zur Paarungszeit. Dabei ist es vollkommen wurscht ob es Gangstas, Metaller oder Fans von Hansi Hinterseer sind. Idiotie kennt keine musikalischen Grenzen. Und sobald jemand sagt "Meine Musik ist die Beste, alles andere ist scheiße. Und jeder der nicht meine Musik hört ist auch scheiße", naja, dann ist er bei mir schon unterdurch, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Richerd (12. Dezember 2007)

Nur mal was zu hören is ja voll gangsta shit 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lsJXl79u8cM 
(das lied finde ich echt mal sau gut) 
nun mal im ernst 
der ganze "Coole" Gangsta "Ich bin ja so hart" shit wie auch von leuten die ich garnet zu hip hop zähle wie Kolega usw. sind echt alle zu kotz**

aber so sachen wie Curse Azad usw sind meiner Meinung nach echt Geil


----------



## Thorgun (12. Dezember 2007)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AgvfWTCq-5g
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yYcRy9tegng ( auch wenns nicht vorbildlich ist )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26F2eD7Yj54 ( keiner kann so gut freestylen )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH6jSXYxzkg( Beatbox bekommt auch keiner so hin)

Aber die Tage sind schon längst vorbei...


DAS ist Sau gut.


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Tja, wer jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat das wir ein Ausländerproblem haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab den Bericht damals im Fernsehen gesehen und war geschockt, das es so asozial ist, so unter der Gürtellinie. Vor allem hat mir der Typ voll leid getan, wie der von dieser Tussi eine geknallt bekommt.

Naja, für mich sind das keine Leute, die Hip Hop hören, sondern eher eine Persönlichkeitsstörung oder Entwicklungsstörung haben.


----------



## Rankoro (12. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Einfach mal in die Texte genauer reinhören und vorallem dieses nervige Prollodeutsch. Hier wird jedem Wort mich "ch" ein "s" hinzugefügt was das ganze total behindert wirken lässt.
> 
> Schlimm das dieser Gettoslang von Migrantenfamilien auf Leute überspringt die noch den alten Wortschatz zu flegen wussten.
> ...


Bingo. Wenn so genannter deutscher Hip Hop auch deutsch wär so das man ihn versteht dann ok, aber einen "DeutschmitirgendwasanderemMischSlang" noch deutschen HipHop zu nennen find ich irgendwo schon verwerflich.
Desweiteren:


LittleFay schrieb:


> Deutscher HipHop ist toll: Fettes Brot, Fanta 4, Blumentopf, 5 Sterne Deluxe und was es da nicht alles gab.
> ...


genau die versteht man, und sie haben ihren eigenen Style irgendwie. Dieses Ghetto-Gedisse ala amerikanischen Vorbildern passt halt einfach nicht zu Deutschland, vor allem eben songtechnisch bzw. inhaltlich.

Noch mal zu Verdeutlichung, Latino-HipHop der in Amerika entsteht nennt sich Latino-HipHop, bleibt Latino-HipHop und wird auch nie Amerika-HipHop heißen, auch wenn er dort vertrieben, verkauft oder sonstwas wird. Aber das was hier als Deutsch-HipHop verkauft wird, fällt z.T. 0,nix unter die Kategorie deutsch. Und das ist auch das Problem was ich mit der Musik habe, das sie nicht das ist für was sie ausgegeben wird.

Grüße


----------



## Thorgun (12. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Hab den Bericht damals im Fernsehen gesehen und war geschockt, das es so asozial ist, so unter der Gürtellinie. Vor allem hat mir der Typ voll leid getan, wie der von dieser Tussi eine geknallt bekommt.
> 
> Naja, für mich sind das keine Leute, die Hip Hop hören, sondern eher eine Persönlichkeitsstörung oder Entwicklungsstörung haben.



Japp so siehts aus.

Und um nochmal auf diese Gangs zu sprechen zu kommen : Ich kann das auch überhaupt nicht verstehen. In ihrem Heimatland ist sowas doch gar nicht denkbar und hier führen sie sich auf wie King Loui, machen Deutschland nieder und sind stolz drauf Türke etc. zu sein.

Ok, Nationalstolz sollte jeder haben, dann aber bitte nicht das neue "Heimatland" nieder machen und wenn doch : Hier ist nen Hinflug-Ticket, zieh deine Masche in deinem Land durch...

Die Mädels in dem Video haben es ja wohl auch nicht anders gelernt. Der Junge kann einem wirklich Leid tun, steht da mit nem kleinen Kind und die rastet total aus, mehr als traurig. Und was soll er machen ?! Wird umzingelt von hysterischen Mädels, er hat das einzig richtige gemacht indem er versucht nicht drauf einzugehen, auch wenn er dann ausgelacht wird.... aber ne Frau schlagen is auch nicht drin, wobei ich mir das bei der überlegen würde...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIrrURh8urk


----------



## todesstern (12. Dezember 2007)

stellt die hopper an die wand lalala bangbross
aso echt ma dieses ärsche, titten, getto, bling bling , gangster gelaber is doch echt  zum kotzen!!!

aber was funny ist den hoppern zu zu schauen^^ 
immer müssen se ihrgend einen komischen neuen style haben z.b zu überdimensionale Hosen oder die hosen in den socken  oder 3 paar socken in den schuen  is echt lustig zum anschauen!^^

aber was ich mich frage was hat der theard für einen sinn?

lästern?
"dissen" ahahaha 
man diese hopper sachen echt zum lachen^^ 

hopper = pausenclown^^

ach ja techno ftw


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja so wie ich das seh gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung in 5 Schritten. 1.Man baut eine Stadt 2.Man baut eine Mauer drum 3.Man setzt die Möchtegern Gangster rein 4.Man setzt die Faschos rein 5.Man macht das Tor zu.


----------



## Katafalk (12. Dezember 2007)

Kommt darauf an was man alles unter Hip Hop versteht.

Nun wenn ich irgenwo in einer Kneipe / Party bin, und es gibt irgendwo Stress, sind das nunmal zu 99% 10 Affenmenschen mit Hosenbund an den Knien und einem gangstamässig schrägen baseballcape auf der Birne die halbstark genug sind um zu 10 einen einzelen dumm anzumachen.

Natürlich gibt es unter den Hip Hopern auch welche die nicht total verblödet sind, aber die Erfahrung spricht nunmal anders.

Mit der Musik kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen, werder mit dem kommerziellen Idiotenscheiss noch mit den *ich bin ja so gesellschaftskritisch und intelligent* zeugs, ist imho einfach viel zu einfältig.


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

> stellt die hopper an die wand lalala bangbross
> aso echt ma dieses ärsche, titten, getto, bling bling , gangster gelaber is doch echt  zum kotzen!!!
> 
> aber was funny ist den hoppern zu zu schauen^^
> ...


Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, wäre ich doch lieber ein Pausenclown Hopper als ein Techno Ecstasy Opfer :>

Edit: Aber ich muss ja zugeben, ich höre auch Hip Hop, aber der Style der Hip Hopper ist echt.. naja.. bescheiden.. Ich verstehe nicht was an einem T-Shirt/Kleid das bis zum Schienbein geht gut aussehen soll, bzw. wo da der Style versteckt ist.


----------



## Lonith (12. Dezember 2007)

also da muss ich Szyslak recht geben der style is einfach .... alles in übergroße auf vorrat gekauft damit es möglichst lange passt oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf jeden fall ich habe nichts gegen hip hop mancher hip hop ist wirklich ganz in ordnung aber auf so ghetto gangster hip hop komm ich nicht klar.

und vor allem was ich an hoppern nicht leiden kann:
wo ich wohne wirst du wenn du durch die stadt läufst alle 5 meter dumm angemacht oder die wollen dich gleich verhauen und die einzigen die so einen total schwachsinn machen sind nunmal die übercoolen gangster hopper

meiner meinung nach ist genau diese art von hip hoppern die assoziale bevölkerung von morgen, denn einfach nur jeden dumm anmachen und verhauen wollen kann ja nicht im geringsten von sozial sein!

MFG Lonith


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

Das Problem liegt natürlich auch bei den Artist mit ihren BlingBlingGangster kram.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1hviVFKoq3s
Ist nen Teil einer Doku. Wer das was von Bling BLing und dicken autos sieht der hat nen anderes video gesehen.


----------



## Stoffl (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieses "Früher war alles besser" - Gelaber nervt. Es gibt auch heutzutage sehr guten Rap. Nur ist der nicht in den Medien, alles was man kennt ist Bushido oder Massiv oder so 'nen Schrott...

Die kleinen Möchtegern "Hopper" sind zwar lächerlich, aber nicht weiter schlimm. Es gibt auch 12-Jährige Kids die mit Skaterklamotten rumlaufen, obwohl sie sofort von 'nem fahrenden Skateboard fallen würden.

Ist halt alles so 'ne Sache...  Jedem das Seine...


----------



## Thoor (12. Dezember 2007)

Bei dem SuperNanny Film seh ich ne gute Lösung bei solchen Arschlöchern:Schlagstock und Schlagring raus und feste druff, sry das sind Kinder, aber die benehmen sich wie die oberkriminellen sollen sie auch so behandelt werden echt mal...

Tante Edith sagt: KNÜPPEL AUS DEM SACK ist das Motto


----------



## Stoffl (12. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Insektenspray, Autobomben, Pflanzendünger, etc.
> Eigentlich, kann man mit allem Töten...
> Ich hasse HipHop! Aus meiner Sicht sind,
> mindestens 80% aller Hopper, peinlich bis assozial!
> ...



Du hast auch Gorgoroth in deiner Sig...


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Du hast auch Gorgoroth in deiner Sig...


Ja, was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Stoffl (12. Dezember 2007)

Das mich deine Meinung nicht überrascht...


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Das mich deine Meinung nicht überrascht...


Ist das sooo offensichtlich?
Wenn, dann ist es gut so!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (12. Dezember 2007)

mhhh naja die meisten Hip Hopper machen sich halt zu Leuten die se nich sin und nie sein werden, des hab ich gegen HipHopper


----------



## Lambiii (12. Dezember 2007)

Mich kotzt es an, dass so viele HipHopper(natürlich net alle) einfach verdammt aggressiv sind und wegen jedem kleinen Spaß gleich ausflippen.
Außerdem stören mich diese Hopper, die dann immer ihre Musik mit dem Handy laut hören.
Und die sollen nicht immer so kacke tun, als wären sie die besten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Außerdem stören mich diese Hopper, die dann immer ihre Musik mit dem Handy laut hören.



Blub -.-

Mich hat auch mal einer angerufen, während ich in der U-Bahn saß.

Da haben sich einige erschreckt als Corey Taylor rumgebrüll hat. xD


----------



## Shadistar (12. Dezember 2007)

*Anti* HipHopp Alliance   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind eben faschos^^


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Dezember 2007)

> Außerdem stören mich diese Hopper, die dann immer ihre Musik mit dem Handy laut hören.



Das kenn ich nur von den 'coolen'-Leuten ( zum Großteil Türken o.O )
Meistens immer so tollen Kram der grad in den Charts läuft ~.~


edit: btw ich höre selbst Hip Hop und zwar gerne

in meiner sig sieht man wer der beste Rapper ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: nein ich meine nicht pepsi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> edit2: nein ich meine nicht pepsi



Ich dachte schon...


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das alle die Musik laut mitm Handy hören gleich dasitzen? Entweder die Hand mitm Handy am Knie (beine in Talkshowweite gespreitzt) und die andere Hand an der Hüfte. Oder mitm Handy am/im Mund


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Schöner Thread, das is mein absolutes Lieblingsthema um zu diskutieren..

JA, ich würde mich selbst als Hopper bezeichnen, und zwar als Hopper der Hip Hop bzw. Rap gleichermaßen liebt wie hasst.
Zum einen finde ich gibt es echt klasse Künstler, die einen total genialen Wortwitz an den Tag legen oder einfach nur ultraschnell rappen können. Es gibt super Texte oder einfach nur Spaßtexte um mal en bisschen zu feiern und alles.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es wieder so viel Rotz in diesem Genre, dass es mir wirklich hochkommt und ich mich ab und zu wirklich schämen muss wenn ich in ner Baggy durch die Gegend laufe.

Vorallem dieser ganze aktuelle "Ich komme aus schlechten Verhältnissen, deshalb kann ich rappen"-Masche geht mir gewaltig auf meinen Hopper-Sack.
Rap beinhaltet eigentlich Wortwitz, Wortgewandheit und ursprünglich alles andere als Gewalt.
Was gibt es da bei der eben genannten Sparte von? NIX, das krasse Gegenteil, heutzutage setzt sich jeder hin, schreibt sich ein paar Sätze auf (wichtig ist, dass möglichst viel Fäkalsprache benutzt wird), reimt diese Sätze einigermaßen zusammen und legt noch nen schlecht selbstgemachten Fruity Loops Beat drunter und wenn ihn BMG oder Universal entdeckt hat er Glück gehabt und darf ein paar Wochen lang Geld verdienen, bis ein noch härterer und noch coolerer anderer Problemfall kommt.
Es ist einfach nur traurig, dass das der momentan bekannteste deutsche Hip Hop ist.

Es gibt so viel Klasse Zeug, wie teils auch schon genannt: Jan Delay, Olli Banjo, Dynamige Deluxe, Dendemann, Blumentopf, Fanta 4, Fettes Brot, Digger Dance, 5 Sterne Deluxe, ich könnt ewig weiter aufzählen........
Allerdings gibt es bei den neuen Sachen auch so manches was man sich mal anhören sollte.. 
K.I.Z. zum Beispiel, hört sich auf den ersten Reinhörer eigentlich nach dem typischen Assirap an, aber man merkt schnell, dass die Texte voll gepackt sind mit Ironie. Das ganze heutige Rapdeutschland wird mal schön auf die Schippe genommen. Ist immerhin endlich mal en bisschen was Frisches, was man sich mal wieder anhören kann.

Und zum Schluss noch was zu den Hörern:
Ja ich kenne diese ganzen Pseudo-Gangsta-Spacken auch und ich KANN und WILL sie nicht leiden können^^
Finds auch schade eigentlich dass sie sich unbedingt mit Hip Hop identifizieren müssen, weil sie davon eigentlich genauso wenig Ahnung haben wie zB von Metal o.Ä. Denn wenn sich Lil John auf MTV ne neue Villa kauft, zählt das in meinen Augen nicht ^^

Naja, ich selber trage öfter mal Baggy je nachdem wies mir passt (bequem sin se einfach) und an sich auch meisten ein bisschen größere Sachen. Aber diese XXXXXXXXXL T-Shirts und Hosen kann ich ja mal garnicht sehn.
Im Allgemeinen bin ich doch auch eher immer noch auf dem Skatetrip was meinen Kleidungsstil angeht, obwohl ich nicht mehr fahre.

Nun gut, ich will zum Schluss kommen und würd mich über ein paar Kommentare zu meiner Meinung freuen und ich hoffe ich hab einigen Sturköpfen doch mal gezeigt, dass sich selbst ein Hopper ordentlich artikulieren kann und ich hab nicht mal nen Duden gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long.. Roman...


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey p4cm4n ich stimme mit deinem Beitrag zu 100% überein vor allem das hier:


> K.I.Z. zum Beispiel, hört sich auf den ersten Reinhörer eigentlich nach dem typischen Assirap an, aber man merkt schnell, dass die Texte voll gepackt sind mit Ironie. Das ganze heutige Rapdeutschland wird mal schön auf die Schippe genommen. Ist immerhin endlich mal en bisschen was Frisches, was man sich mal wieder anhören kann.



K I Z ist auch der einzige Rap den sogar ein paar unserer 'Rocker/Punks' der Klasse hören!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage mich grade, wieviel % der Hiphopper ihre Mütze so richtig schön dämlich auf dem Schädel haben.

Dieses "Boah-Vorsicht-nicht-zu-fest-drauf-setzen-hab-da-nen-dicken-pickel" Aussehen sieht wirklich bekloppt/beschi**en aus.

SoFar


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Hey p4cm4n ich stimme mit deinem Beitrag zu 100% überein vor allem das hier:
> K I Z ist auch der einzige Rap den sogar ein paar unserer 'Rocker/Punks' der Klasse hören!



jo stimmt, bei uns hören au einige aus der Rocksparte K.I.Z.

ach und ich wollte noch hinzufügen, dass ich jede andere Musik auch gern hör, hauptsache mir gefällt es, egal was für ne Richtung (bis auf Trance, igitt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> jo stimmt, bei uns hören au einige aus der Rocksparte K.I.Z.


Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus gibt ja auch viele Lieder wo Rapper und Rockbands zusammengearbeitet haben (nein ich meine damit nicht bands wie "wir-können-weder-richtig-hip-hop-noch-richtig-metal-machen" Linkin Park) sondern z.B Bodycount (ice t) oder auch "One Bullet left" (Six Feet Under udn Ice T) oder das Remake von "Walk this way" (Aerosmith und Run DMC) oder viele Lieder von Cypress Hill


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> (nein ich meine damit nicht bands wie "wir-können-weder-richtig-hip-hop-noch-richtig-metal-machen" Linkin Park)



Grade dieses ausreizen dieser "Gegensätze" finde ich gut. Solange es sich im Rahmen hält.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus gibt ja auch viele Lieder wo Rapper und Rockbands zusammengearbeitet haben (nein ich meine damit nicht bands wie "wir-können-weder-richtig-hip-hop-noch-richtig-metal-machen" Linkin Park) sondern z.B Bodycount (ice t) oder auch "One Bullet left" (Six Feet Under udn Ice T) oder das Remake von "Walk this way" (Aerosmith und Run DMC) oder viele Lieder von Cypress Hill



oder auf Deutsch Such a Surge feat. Spezializtz & FerrisMC - Chaos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargabriel (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich wohne auch in so einem vorort wo 90% der leute die auf meine schule gehn hip-hoper sind(ich selbst bin ein punk(der einzige wohlgemerkt))

naja auf jeden fall ist es wie weiter oben beschrieben so ziemlich das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

t-shirts sehen aus wie röcke(sry ist aber so)

und die ,,coolsten,, von denen hängen am liebsten vor dem supertreff unsres kleinen ortes ab............einem kleinen supermarkt mit namen,,accord,, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am lustigsten fand ich es als sie neue namen für unseren ort gesucht haben........gersweiler war natürlich zu ungetthohaft also wurde daraus G-TOWN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ist unsre 400seelengemeinte absofort das...ich zitiere:,,übelste gettho das es hier gibt,,

in dem sinne...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (12. Dezember 2007)

Was man gegen Hiphopper à la Aggro Berlin haben kann? Ich lasse mal wieder ein Youtube-Vid für mich sprechen:



Musik im Eigentlichen, also der reine Klang, ist zu 100% Geschmackssache, deshalb kann man darüber nicht streiten. Bei Text und vermitteltem öffentlichen Bild sieht es aber anders aus...
Mich stört eher Lebensauffassung, Einstellung, Selbstbild der meisten Hiphop-Hörer als ihre Musik.
Mag ein paar Lieder der bekannten deutschen Größen (Fantas, Fettes Brot) und amerikanischen
(Everlast, De La Soul sowie natürlich Weird Al mit Sprechgesang), also kann’s an der Musik nicht liegen. :/


----------



## Clamev (12. Dezember 2007)

Handy mugge is noch son Punkt wo ich mich übelst aufregen könnte!
DIESE SCHEIß HAUPTSCHULKINDER kommen sich dabei auch noch toll vor!?die denken dass es cool ist anderen Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen.


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

Isegrim... Das Vid ist.. kp.. unbeschreiblich.. Das haut selbst mich aus den Socken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Handy mugge is noch son Punkt wo ich mich übelst aufregen könnte!
> DIESE SCHEIß HAUPTSCHULKINDER kommen sich dabei auch noch toll vor!?die denken dass es cool ist anderen Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen.



jau das ist auch ne Sache die mich total ankotzt...


----------



## Zrene (12. Dezember 2007)

is wirklich schlimm... bei uns ist das problem, dass diese leute überall rumhängen mit ihren handy und allein wenn du vorbeiläufst und die nur schon anguckst wirste dumm angemacht....
aber ansich hab ich gegen hip-hop nichts, auch nichts gegen leute die sich dementsprechend kleiden...


----------



## Richerd (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja leider sehen die meisten immer nur die GANSTA  und Hören nur die die mim Handy rumlaufen
Die anderen merkt man garned LEIDER...

Ich würde nie mit nem T-shirt rum rennen das mir bis zu den Knien geht gefällt mich einfach ned

Ihr würdet bei mir auch keine musik hören da ich immer mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rum renn die hörste drausen ned auch ned bei voller lautstärker


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

so siehts aus, die lieben Hoppis fallen keinem auf, weil sie einfach zu normal sind, schade.....


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Ise...das Vid ist geil. Kenn ich zwar aber immer noch geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloin (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Video nen ernsten Hintergrund hat. Das klingt von der Intonation her alles viel zu sauber, ich glaub eher das soll ne Verarsche sein. Auch die Masken, das Gehüpfe im Kuhstall ect.

Das kann gar nicht ernst sein, sonst wärs zu hart.

Aber um auch mal meinen Senf dabei zu geben: wie viele schon erwähnt haben, ist die Idiotie Musikgenre übergreifend vertreten. Nur ist es mir bisher immer besonders negativ beim HipHop aufgefallen, weil viel von dieser Ranzmusik - aka A.I.D.S., Bass Sultan Hengzt ect. - als Mainstream über den Fernseher publik gemacht wird und so die Jugend anzieht. Und gerade in sozial schwächer gestellten Gegenden wird diese Musik zum Ausdruck der Aggrossionen genutzt, die sich in den Kindern/Jugendlichen ohne Perspektiven aufstaut.

Oder ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass Kinder mit guter Ausbildungs-/Studienperspektive oder einem geordneten sozialen Umfeld zu solchen Vollasis mutieren? Natürlich mag es da einen ganz geringen Anteil von Ausnahmen geben, aber bei uns beschränkt es sich zu 99% auf genau die oben beschriebenen sozial Benachteiligten. Es ist unabhängig von der Musik, dass sie nun HipHop (oder das, was heute als solcher bezeichnet wird) und Mainstream-Retorten Musik hören, liegt nur daran dass es momentan von den Medien am meisten gepusht wird.


----------



## Isegrim (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich dachte eigentlich, daß es klar ist, daß das Vid eine Persiflage ist. Allein die Namen Mushiflo, Ikko Frisch und Scher.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Was für mich garnicht geht ist dieses Musik laut aufm Handy hören. Egal obs nun HipHop, Metal oder wasweißich ist.
Als einzige Rapper höre ich KIZ. Die machen für mich gesehen als einzige gute Texte. Rapper die ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann sind bspw. 50 Cent (oder wie der Typ heißt...). Die denken sie könnten Musik machen weil sie aus ärmsten Verhältnissen stammen. Wenn ich solche 'Musik' höre empfinde ich das mittlerweile als Geräuschbelästigung. Da bleibt mir dann meist nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber kräftig.


----------



## Riane (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mich hier auch mal outen!
Ich höre deutschen, englischen und französischen Hip-Hop an.
Darunter sind:

Deutscher Hip-Hop
Samy Deluxe - einfach nur der absolute hammer. War auch schon an zwei konzerten von ihm
Afrob - das selbe wie bei Samy, nur das ich leider nie an einem Konzert von ihm war.
Dann natürlich auch ASD (Afrob und Samy Deluxe)
Chefetage
Fanta 4 - Die von Anfang bis heute einfach nur genial sind
Fettes Brot
Blumentopf - Einer meiner lieblinsggruppen (war auch schon an zwei Konzerten von ihnen)
5 Sterne deluxe

Englischer Hip-Hop
A tribe called quest - Das beste wenn es einfach ein bischen angenehmer und beruhigender Hip-Hop sein muss
Common - Sehr, sehr gut!
Hieroglyphics - Das selbe wie bei A tribe called quest
Jurassic 5 - Auch eine totale wahnsinns Crew (war auch schon an zwei Konzerten von ihnen ^^)
K-Otix - Auch total angenehmer Hip-Hop
Lords of the Underground - Sehr stylischer Old school Hip Hop (Einmal live gesehen bisher)
Mobb Deep
M.O.P
Necro - Naja das ist nicht jedermanns Sache ^_^ 
Non Phixion
Pete Rock - Auch absoult chilliger sound
The Roots - obwohl man nicht alles hören kann von ihnen (jedoch auch schon an einem Konzert gewesen)
2Pac - Ein absolutes Genie
und natürlich The Pharcyde - Hab ich auch schon live gesehen, obwohl nicht die ganze Crew da war
Wutang-Clan - Ich liebe es!
und noch vieles mehr, was mir aber gerade nicht einfällt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Französischer HipHop
Saïan Supa Crew - Hab ich auch schon live gesehen
IAM
hm.. da fällt mir gerade auch nicht mehr ein.

Aber wie ihr seht; durch und durch Hip-Hop hörer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie ihr auch erkennen könnt, kein so aggro shit! ;D

grüssle


----------



## Huntara (13. Dezember 2007)

Mir fällt auf, das hier kaum einer, sogar gar keiner (?) Sido hört, kann sein das ich was überlesen habe.

Ich finds einfach nur nervig, wenn man in der Bahn sitzt und einfach nur ein Buch lesen will und manche müssen ihre Musik einem vorspielen. Wobei ich sagen muss, das man das nicht auf Hip Hoppel-di-doppel Leute verallgemeinern darf.

Was ist denn mit Eminem? Dachte eigentlich, das da viel von kommen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe im Grunde nichts gegen HipHop, Bushido, 50Cent, die können sich da ein Abrappen, mir egal ^^ muss die Musik ja nicht hören.
Was mich aber stört sind Bands wie  Aggroberlin die öffentlich einer der geilsten Lieder von Falco etc. Nachmachen ("Hier kommt die neue Deutschewelle"), Müll Singen, etc. und was mich auch stört sind die Fans.
Die gehen so einen auf den Sack, wenn ich das mal sagen darf, aber ich muss auch hier ein paar Abstriche machen, uns fallen ja nur die HipHoper auf die auch echt nerven zB. Ihre Musik so laut hören das die selbst einen rasenden LKW übertönen, die netten, die fallen nicht auf.
Auch muss ich sagen das nicht nur die HipHop Fans sich scheiße benehmen, denke mal an die Tokio Hotel Fans (gegen die Band habe ich nichts), die gehen mir auf den Sack, oder viele ab Hard Rock hoch (Metal, Heavy Metal, Punk Rock, etc.) Fans, sind ja auch nicht gerade alle Engel, und was manche Bands so verzapfen, (bin selber Rock bis Heavy Metal Fan).
Aber eins muss ich an alle sagen, dieses Zeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehört uns Hard Rocker, Metal, etc. erfindet bitte was eigenes, denn das ist unser Markenzeichen!!!


----------



## Goosehound (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin,
ich finde es schade,daß Deutscher,oder allgemein der Hip Hop auf diese bestimmten Gruppen,oder Interpreten reduziert wird.Ich meine jetzt Sido und ähnliche.
Wenn mann es mal genau nimmt hat Hip Hop ja nicht mal was mit Texten zu tun^^.
Und genau diese Texte nehmen sich viele,grade Jugendliche,sehr zu Herzen.Obwohl sie,bevor sie die Musik gehört haben,gar nichts mit diesen"Lebensweisheiten" zu tun hatten.
Das finde ich sehr bedenklich.

back to the roots
Stereo Mc´s rules


----------



## Amarillo (13. Dezember 2007)

Goosehound schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich finde es schade,daß Deutscher,oder allgemein der Hip Hop auf diese bestimmten Gruppen,oder Interpreten reduziert wird.Ich meine jetzt Sido und ähnliche.
> Wenn mann es mal genau nimmt hat Hip Hop ja nicht mal was mit Texten zu tun^^.
> Und genau diese Texte nehmen sich viele,grade Jugendliche,sehr zu Herzen.Obwohl sie,bevor sie die Musik gehört haben,gar nichts mit diesen"Lebensweisheiten" zu tun hatten.
> ...



Wir hatten ja schon festgelegt, dass Deichkind, Fanta 4, Fettes Brot und Co. nicht dazugehören bzw. Sido, Bushido und der Rest vom Schützenfest nichts mit deutschem HipHop zu tun haben.
Aggro HipHop ist was für Sozialversager ect.

Deutscher Party HipHop wie die oben genannten ist ertragbar weil die Texte einfach mal nichts mit Gewalt usw. zu tun haben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, das hier kaum einer, sogar gar keiner (?) Sido hört, kann sein das ich was überlesen habe.



Derjenige hatt vielleicht Angst, weil er glaubt, wir zerreissen ihn in der Luft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich wäre bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (13. Dezember 2007)

Hehe
Also ich muss mich auch outten, bin Franzose und höre eigtl ausschließlich franz. HipHop.
Warum?
Weil französischer HipHop mitreißend ist, er hat verdammt lyrische Texte, die meist auf die französische Lyrik zurückgreift. Außerdem wird im franz. HipHop sehr viel mit ECHTEN Musikinstrumenten gearbeitet und nicht nur mit digitalen Tönen. Es wird nicht die ganze Zeit über "fick den hier fick den dort und ich bin eh beser als du" geredet, sondern es werden tatsächliche Situationen aus dem Leben gegriffen bzw ist dort der HipHop eine Art Plattform, den Politikern auch mal die Meinung zu sagen.
Was mich am englischen/amerikanischen HipHop nervt? Ganz einfach: Das permanente Bitch here and sweet Ass dort. Wie wenn die alle notgeil wären und so ihr Geilheit ausleben könnten.
Was mich am deutschen HipHop nervt? Das selbe wie beim englischen/amerikanischen mit dem Unterschied, das sies den Amis nachmachen jedoch in ihrem Versuch kläglich scheitern (außer Samy, den find ich auch ned schlecht, ein geiler Flow, und manchmal Spassorientiert, manchmal *Wachrütteln*-orientiert).
Was mich an den den meisten HipHoper stört? Ich kenns nur aus München, aber dort ist es so, dass sich jeder sein kleines Ghetto im Kopf einbildet, dabei lebt er brav bei Mama, hat jeden Tag was zu essen und muss sich keine Sorgen machen.
Ich habe selbst drei Jahre im Gheto in ner eigenen Wohnung gewohnt, habe vom Sozialamt meine Einkünfte bezogen, bei mir wurde dreimal eingebrochen, ich wurde mehrmals bedroht und einmal die Woche musste man sich gegen irgendwelche Romas/Sintis wehren, seis körperlich oder einfach nur, dass sie ned wußten was man da Heim hat. Und fast täglich konnte man beobachten wie irgnedein Ehemann mal wieder seine Frau auf offener Strasse verprügelt hat, weil sie ihm wahrscheinlich nicht gehorcht hat, ohne das jemand geholfen hat. Und da vom Sozialamt nicht gerade viel Geld kam, mußte ich halt anders noch Geldquellen finden, denn nen Job zu bekommen war unmöglich, denn wenn man erwähnt hat, dass man ja im Harthof (ja so heißt das Viertel wirklich) in München wohnt war das Bewerbungsgespräch auch schon wieder beendet. Und nein, ich bin nicht auf den Strich gegangen^^
Ihr könnt euch also vorstellen, wie froh ich war, als ich einen Job/Ausbildung und ne Wohnung außerhalb von München fand. Auch hege ich seitdem eine tiefe abneigung gegen die Möchtegern-Gangsta, weil die mal wirklich keine Ahnung haben was Sache ist. Die bilden sich ein cool zu wirken und wissen garnicht, dass ein Ghetto aus Leuten besteht, die kein Gefühl haben was Werte angeht, weil sie sich vom System verarscht fühlen. Unter anderem sollte man mal überlegen woher das Synonym Ghetto kommt.
Wer HipHop hört, weil ihm die Musik und die Beats gefallen, kein Problem. Aber es gibt genügend Leute, die die Musik hören, sich wie 50cent persönlich aufführen, meinen mit ner großen Klape stark zu sein und wenn sie dann das erste Mal nen Nasenbruch haben fangen sie an zu heulen, holen die Bullen, etc.
Das ist der Grund warum die meisten HipHoper so "verhasst" sind.  Würden HipHoper einfach nur die Musik geniesen und nicht versuchen die Leute nachzuahmen, wäre das alles vollkommen Wayne. Wenn ich aber nen Deutschen treff, der mir im ersten Satz kommt mit "Ey alda isch bins waaasss  geeehhhttt" kommt, man aber weiß, er ist der normalen Deutschen Sprache mächtig, dann frag ich mich, ob der nicht in die Klappse gehört.
my 2cents

Edith
Sido erwähne ich nicht, weil der nicht nennenswert ist. Wer seinen Schädel hinter ner so billigen Aldi Maske versteckt, der muss aber mächtig seine Probleme haben. Und ihr könnt mir eins glauben, keiner der in nem Armenviertel wohnt, würde "die Fuffis in die Höhe schmeissen". Und Bushido und der ganze rest schließen mit Sido nur den Kreis, denn wären die alle nicht, hätten die auch schon keine Texte mehr, denn sie können ja schlecht singen "Isch fick misch, weil isch besser bin als isch". In dem Sinne sind die Texte einfach nur erbärmlich und Leute die tatächlich gute Texte haben, gehen in dieser Mainstream Scheisse einfach unter.


----------



## p4cm4n (13. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, das hier kaum einer, sogar gar keiner (?) Sido hört, kann sein das ich was überlesen habe.
> 
> Ich finds einfach nur nervig, wenn man in der Bahn sitzt und einfach nur ein Buch lesen will und manche müssen ihre Musik einem vorspielen. Wobei ich sagen muss, das man das nicht auf Hip Hoppel-di-doppel Leute verallgemeinern darf.
> 
> ...



zu den Sido Hörern..... liegt möglicherweise daran, dass die Kiddies alle nur ne halbe Stunde am Tag an Papas PC dürfen und die Zeit wird natürlich genutzt um mit Freunden neue Beleidigungen auszutauschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne aber mal im Ernst, so manche Sachen von Sido find ich garnicht mal so übel, jedenfalls von den ganz neuen Sachen. Aber sonst kann ich mit dem ganzen Aggro Abschaum auch nichts anfangen..

und Eminem........ganz ehrlich? Ich mag ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isn guter Rapper find ich, außerdem stellt er sich auch nicht unbedingt mit 5 Leihwagen mit dicken Felgen und en paar Goldketten hin und macht einen auf Poser.

Und ich würd zum Amirap gern noch Talib Kweli hinzufügen, auch einer der nix von dem ganzen sog. "bling-bling" rotz hält..und er hat ne coole Stimme.


mfg Roman


----------



## Amarillo (13. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> und Eminem........ganz ehrlich? Ich mag ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Macht der Deutschrap? 6 setzen.!


----------



## p4cm4n (13. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Macht der Deutschrap? 6 setzen.!



öh nee, aber dadrum gehts doch primär hier auch garnich oder?
Gibt halt auchn paar Amis die ich mir anhör, oder auch andere Sachen.... momentan zB läuft Tenacious D. *feier*^^


----------



## Lycidia (13. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Handy mugge is noch son Punkt wo ich mich übelst aufregen könnte!
> DIESE SCHEIß HAUPTSCHULKINDER kommen sich dabei auch noch toll vor!?die denken dass es cool ist anderen Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen.




Machs wie ich ... steh auf, geh zu denen hin und frag ob für die Ohrstöpsel das Geld nicht mehr gereicht hat. Meist kommt ein blöder Blick und ein dickes Fragezeichen taucht über dem Schädel auf. Dann erklär ich denen in freundlichem Ton, das ich nicht an seiner Musik interessiert bin und sie auch nicht hören will. Für ganz Blöde erwähne ich auch noch, wie sich das anhören würde, wenn alle Leute im Zug (z.B.) mit ihren Handys laut Musik hören würden. Das alles lass ich dann noch in einem möglichst gönnerhaften Ton ab. 

Die übliche Reaktion ist ein verschämtes Ausschalten des Handys. Obwohl...letztens haben mich zwei "Kinder" versucht einzuschüchtern. War total lustig. Vor allem als sie gemerkt haben, dass ich mich nicht wirklich einschüchtern lasse ^^.

Im allgemeinen sind diese Blagen doch meist total geschockt, wenn man sie anspricht. Aber vielleicht liegts auch an meinem Auftreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (13. Dezember 2007)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Machs wie ich ... steh auf, geh zu denen hin und frag ob für die Ohrstöpsel das Geld nicht mehr gereicht hat. Meist kommt ein blöder Blick und ein dickes Fragezeichen taucht über dem Schädel auf. Dann erklär ich denen in freundlichem Ton, das ich nicht an seiner Musik interessiert bin und sie auch nicht hören will. Für ganz Blöde erwähne ich auch noch, wie sich das anhören würde, wenn alle Leute im Zug (z.B.) mit ihren Handys laut Musik hören würden. Das alles lass ich dann noch in einem möglichst gönnerhaften Ton ab.
> 
> Die übliche Reaktion ist ein verschämtes Ausschalten des Handys. Obwohl...letztens haben mich zwei "Kinder" versucht einzuschüchtern. War total lustig. Vor allem als sie gemerkt haben, dass ich mich nicht wirklich einschüchtern lasse ^^.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich weiß nicht ob das so sinnvoll macht. Wenn man da mal an einen falschen gerät, habe ich kein Bock mich damit auseinander zu setzen. Als letztens jemand auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht hatte, war das Ergebniss, das man sich als scheiß Deutsche betitteln lassen musste und die Musik wurde noch lauter aufgedreht.

Man kann sich ja auch einfach wegsetzen, wobei ich mir dann halt immer sage: Da muss man wohl jetzt durch. Die Bahnen verbieten es nun mal nicht.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie wahr...und wenn man dann mit 'scheiß <insert Homeland here>' antwortet, wird man als Rassist abgestempelt. Moep. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (13. Dezember 2007)

verdammt ich bin so dermaßen froh en Auto zu besitzen...... genau da wo ich wohne fährt der Bus durch in dem genau das besagte Pack sitzt.. deshalb hab ich mit so Menschen glücklicerhweise so gut wie nie Kontakt... höchstens in der Stadt läuft ma kurz einer an mir vorbei.

Dann einfach mal ein nettes Grinsen aufgesetzt und sich insgeheim gefreut was man doch für ein niveauvoller und stilvoller Mensch eigentlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings find ichs echt schade, dass ´mittlerweile das Gespräch sich über irgendwelche Unterschichtkids dreht und nicht mehr um das eigentliche Thema..


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Wir haben einen in der Klasse der macht nur:

"Ey, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Alta, Ey!"

Das macht einen schon etwas wahnsinnig -.-

Ich sag nicht das alle so sind...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (13. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Es gibt auch guten HipHop. Den höre ich zwar auch nicht, aber der hat wenigstens noch gute Texte, im Gegensatz zu Aggro-Berlin und diesem Kram.
> 
> Ach...und ich sehe gerade den Namen des Threads...ok...dann mal zu den Personen die HipHop hören.
> Ich nenn sie auch gerne Voerde-Mitte-gAnGsTaZ, weil sie in Voerde-Mitte bei mir in der Stadt verstärkt auftreten. Meistens ihre Hosen in den Kniekehlen, Hosen in die Socken, Klamotten die ihnen viel zu groß sind, Handy mit volelr Lautstärke in der Hand (HipHop kommt raus, was sonst), 0 Respekt anderen Mitbürgern gegenüber. Und dann müssen die auch noch überall hinspucken...guckt euch mal unsere Bushaltestellen in Voerde an. Da kann man sich ja nicht mehr hinstellen ohne in den Speichel von anderer zu treten. Und das ist nicht ein kleiner Klecks...nein das ist ein kleiner Teich. Kaum guckt man sie einmal komisch an, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wird man angemacht. Wenn man drauf eingeht hat man verloren, weil man es dann mit mehreren zu tun bekommt.
> ...



wenn du es so siehst sind metal hörer noch schlimmer einer von meiner klasse hat eine cola flasche /voll auf jemanden geschmissen knapp verfehlt es gibt noch mehr sachen aber als beispiel sind hip hop Hörer nicht so schlimm   (könnte man sagen ) ^^


Ps die recht schreib Fehler  kannst du behalten /grammatisch


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> wenn du es so siehst sind metal hörer noch schlimmer einer von meiner klasse hat eine cola flasche /voll auf jemanden geschmissen knapp verfehlt es gibt noch mehr sachen aber als beispiel sind hip hop Hörer nicht so schlimm   (könnte man sagen ) ^^
> Ps die recht schreib Fehler  kannst du behalten /grammatisch


Einer aus deiner Klasse ist nicht die Mehrheit, das ist nicht mal Plural!^^
Bei Hoppern ist es aber so, dass sich *fast* alle so verhalten
wie Sido & Co!


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

> wenn du es so siehst sind metal hörer noch schlimmer einer von meiner klasse hat eine cola flasche /voll auf jemanden geschmissen knapp verfehlt



Die HipHopper erschießen nur Menschen mit Pistolen ^^


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> wenn du es so siehst sind metal hörer noch schlimmer einer von meiner klasse hat eine cola flasche /voll auf jemanden geschmissen knapp verfehlt es gibt noch mehr sachen aber als beispiel sind hip hop Hörer nicht so schlimm   (könnte man sagen ) ^^
> Ps die recht schreib Fehler  kannst du behalten /grammatisch



Bloß nicht...

_'Ey alta, mucksu auf isch mach disch neun millimädah von hindääään kongrääääääd Krangenhausintensivstation tot'_

Merkst du was?

Naja.

Hip Hop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Metal


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt in jeder "Musik-Richtung" Idoten

und *PUNKT.*


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 please.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kanns mir nur so erklären:

Gibt viele Idoten die so aus sehen wie "Hip Hopper" und das ist der Grund warum viele Leute eine Abneigung gegen Hip Hopper haben.


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Es gibt in jeder "Musik-Richtung" Idoten
> 
> und *PUNKT.*


Kann das sein dassu grad entdeckt hast wie man die Schriftgöße ändert?
Grad eben schon, jetzt schon wieder!^^


----------



## Soiphos (13. Dezember 2007)

Grundsätzlich unterscheide ich: Qualitativ guten Rap/Hip Hop und Untergrund Mist, weil wer gut ist, ist oben. (Ausnahme: Bushido ^^)
Ist halt wie Horde oder Allianz... Die coolen Hopper sind eben chillige Hordler und die Metaller schwingen die Zwergenbärte.. ^^
Aber hey! Was wären wiederum geile PvP Videos ohne Metall und Rock?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie wärs, wenn wir uns alle lieb haben und nicht wegen Musik flamen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Nein, wusste ich schon davor, ist aber das past grad so gut ^^


----------



## p4cm4n (13. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Einer aus deiner Klasse ist nicht die Mehrheit, das ist nicht mal Plural!^^
> Bei Hoppern ist es aber so, dass sich *fast* alle so verhalten
> wie Sido & Co!



dann ist meine Heimat wohl auf nem anderen Stern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt viele assis, klar, will ich garnicht abstreiten, aber trotzdem genügend Leute die völlig normal sind und dir sogar sagen würden wenn du mal 2€ an der Supermarktkasse fallen lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> dann ist meine Heimat wohl auf nem anderen Stern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hast ja Glück, aber ihr tut grad so als ob es nur Hip Hopper gibt...


----------



## p4cm4n (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Dann hast ja Glück, aber ihr tut grad so als ob es nur Hip Hopper gibt...



eben, es gibt ja auch noch Emos, warum hackt ihr nich auf den rum??? Lieber mal ne dumme Anmache bekommen als in Tränen ertrinken..


(und wenn das jemand ernstnimmt und mir irgendwas vorwirft, dann bring ich mein Einhorn ins Tierheim)


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> eben, es gibt ja auch noch Emos, warum hackt ihr nich auf den rum??? Lieber mal ne dumme Anmache bekommen als in Tränen ertrinken..
> (und wenn das jemand ernstnimmt und mir irgendwas vorwirft, dann bring ich mein Einhorn ins Tierheim)



Ach das machen wir doch:

EMOOO


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

fehln nur noch mhhhhh auf wem könnte mer noch sein frust entladen....


----------



## glacios (13. Dezember 2007)

Gut. Ich werde mich wohl outen müssen: Ich höre deutschen HipHop. Und damit meine ich nicht Dynamite Deluxe oder Fanta 4 und Fettes Brot und wie sie alle heißen. Nein ich höre alle diejenigen, die ihr so verabscheut: Sido, Bushido, Fler, Chakuza, Saad usw.
Und bevor ich hier zerfetzt werde: Nein ich seh ganz normal aus, trage keine Baggies (was sowieso KEIN Bushido-Fan macht, aber egal, ihr habt ja eure Vorurteile), keine XXL-Shirts und Kopfkondome.
Aber das, was hier von den Meisten geredet wird strotzt nur so vor Dummheit oder eher Vorurteilen. Mal ne ganz ehrlich Frage an alle diejenigen die "den neuen deutschen Gangsta-Rap" für so bescheurt und schlecht halten: Wieviele Lieder kennt ihr denn? Eins? Keins?
Euer Unwissen merkt man an jedem Wort, das Ihr über diese Typen verliert. Da wird Aggro mal als Band bezeichnet, die angeblich "Neue deutsche Welle nachgemacht hat", da werden Leute einfach mal als dumm bezeichnet obwohl ihr sie noch nie im echten Leben getroffen habt oder mit Ihnen geredet habt (und jetzt kommt nicht mit so blöden Sprüchen aka "ich will auch mit solchen Menschen net reden, weil eh nix rauskommt"), und wieder andere haben außer "Mutter**** und Prollgehabe " nix sinnvolles in ihren Texten stehen.
Es gibt gerade auch von Sido/Bushido mindestens genauso viele sinnvolle wie battleorientierte Texte.
Mal Hand aufs Herz: Vom deutschen HipHop habt ihr null Ahnung! Ihr ärgert euch nur (zurecht) über diese ganzen kleinen Möchtegern-Gangstaz und projeziert eure Ängste/Wut auf den HipHop. Genauso machen das die Politiker mit den Killerspielen, nur fällts euch da auf, weil Ihr selbst davon betroffen seid. Ich will net etz scho wieder das 3.Reich erwähnen, aber da wars nix anderes. Dass das dumme/einfache Volk doch immer wieder Sündenböcke braucht, ist schon seltsam.
Schaut euch mal dieses Interview von Bushido an; wer dann noch denkt, er wäre der reinste Prolet, der sich nicht richtig ausdrücken kann, dem kann man nimmer helfen (selbst die erzkonservative Politikerin weiß sich nimmer anders zu helfen, als blöd in die Kamera zu grinsen, weil er sie ganz einfach überzeugt hat):
Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Um einen weisen Mann zu zitieren:



Lurock schrieb:


> Insektenspray, Autobomben, Pflanzendünger, etc.
> Eigentlich, kann man mit allem Töten...
> Ich hasse HipHop! Aus meiner Sicht sind,
> mindestens 80% aller Hopper, peinlich bis assozial!
> ...


----------



## p4cm4n (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Ach das machen wir doch:
> 
> EMOOO



xD GÖTTLICH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

> Nein ich seh ganz normal aus, trage keine Baggies (was sowieso KEIN Bushido-Fan macht, aber egal, ihr habt ja eure Vorurteile), keine XXL-Shirts und Kopfkondome.



Stattdessen ne alpha industries bomberjacke ?


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

_"Kahle Köpfe, Bomberjacke, Uniform und primitiv, Gruppenzugehörigkeit, das ist dein Motiv."_

Wer erkennts?


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

WIZO


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

RISCHTISCH!!! 100 pkt. !!! ^^


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Ok... Ok...

BACK 2 TOPIC!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> RISCHTISCH!!! 100 pkt. !!! ^^


Naja, ich muss zugeben: Ich hab geGooglet!
Einfach kopiert und bei Google eingefügt und da
stand irgendwas von diesem WIZO


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, ich muss zugeben: Ich hab geGooglet!
> Einfach kopiert und bei Google eingefügt und da
> stand irgendwas von diesem WIZO



Jetzt bin ich aber entäuscht...


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

mhhh frech


----------



## Clamev (13. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Gut. Ich werde mich wohl outen müssen: Ich höre deutschen HipHop. Und damit meine ich nicht Dynamite Deluxe oder Fanta 4 und Fettes Brot und wie sie alle heißen. Nein ich höre alle diejenigen, die ihr so verabscheut: Sido, Bushido, Fler, Chakuza, Saad usw.
> Und bevor ich hier zerfetzt werde: Nein ich seh ganz normal aus, trage keine Baggies (was sowieso KEIN Bushido-Fan macht, aber egal, ihr habt ja eure Vorurteile), keine XXL-Shirts und Kopfkondome.
> Aber das, was hier von den Meisten geredet wird strotzt nur so vor Dummheit oder eher Vorurteilen. Mal ne ganz ehrlich Frage an alle diejenigen die "den neuen deutschen Gangsta-Rap" für so bescheurt und schlecht halten: Wieviele Lieder kennt ihr denn? Eins? Keins?
> Euer Unwissen merkt man an jedem Wort, das Ihr über diese Typen verliert. Da wird Aggro mal als Band bezeichnet, die angeblich "Neue deutsche Welle nachgemacht hat", da werden Leute einfach mal als dumm bezeichnet obwohl ihr sie noch nie im echten Leben getroffen habt oder mit Ihnen geredet habt (und jetzt kommt nicht mit so blöden Sprüchen aka "ich will auch mit solchen Menschen net reden, weil eh nix rauskommt"), und wieder andere haben außer "Mutter**** und Prollgehabe " nix sinnvolles in ihren Texten stehen.
> ...


Ich kenn ziemlcih viele Lieder (ich schau Mtv)und hab diverse Aggrosansagen zuhause 
Und die Texte sind einfach Müll.Von Bushido gibt es zwei arten von Texten.
1.Der üblcihe Gansterscheiße von wegen Ich komm aus dem Ghetto bla ich bin so har blub ich gehöre zur Unterschicht bla ich bin Türke(Dabei ist er Tätowiert!)bla----->Müll
2.Lieder wie "Janine" oder "Augenblick"Die SOngs um Teenes zu fangen und in die Bravo zu kommen und auch von kleien  Gangstermädels gehört zu werden(der is ja auch voll gefühlvoll und so)-->Müll
Hör Kool Savas das ist Hip Hop vom feinsten weil der Typ macht das seit 10Jahren!


----------



## p4cm4n (14. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Ich kenn ziemlcih viele Lieder (ich schau Mtv)und hab diverse Aggrosansagen zuhause
> Und die Texte sind einfach Müll.Von Bushido gibt es zwei arten von Texten.
> 1.Der üblcihe Gansterscheiße von wegen Ich komm aus dem Ghetto bla ich bin so har blub ich gehöre zur Unterschicht bla ich bin Türke(Dabei ist er Tätowiert!)bla----->Müll
> 2.Lieder wie "Janine" oder "Augenblick"Die SOngs um Teenes zu fangen und in die Bravo zu kommen und auch von kleien  Gangstermädels gehört zu werden(der is ja auch voll gefühlvoll und so)-->Müll
> Hör Kool Savas das ist Hip Hop vom feinsten weil der Typ macht das seit 10Jahren!



da geb ich dir Recht...

ist zwar nich jedermanns Sache, weiler doch en ganz schöner Proll is, aber wenigstens hat er textlich einiges zu bieten


----------



## Karzaak (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss gar nicht warum sich manche hier aufregen. 
Soll doch jeder die Musik hören oder sein Ding durchziehen wie er möchte.
Wenn mir die Musik nicht gefällt, hör ich sie halt einfach nicht.
Mir erscheinen die ach so pösen pösen Gangsterpurchen auch etwas seltsam, aber manchen Leuten scheints zu gefallen. Wenn ich jemand von denen im Fernseh seh, erheitert mich das aber trotzdem ungemein.


----------



## Kwax (14. Dezember 2007)

Kann der Thread nicht langsam geschlossen werden? Vernünftig diskutiert wurde hier doch schon lange nicht mehr. Um ehrlich zu sein, wurde hier noch gar nicht diskutiert. Jeder gibt seine Meinung zum besten, aber auf Beiträge einzelner mal konstruktiv und länger einzugehen fehlt leider bisher. Was mich allerdings verwundert bei so einem weltbewegenden Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (14. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Kann der Thread nicht langsam geschlossen werden? Vernünftig diskutiert wurde hier doch schon lange nicht mehr. Um ehrlich zu sein, wurde hier noch gar nicht diskutiert. Jeder gibt seine Meinung zum besten, aber auf Beiträge einzelner mal konstruktiv und länger einzugehen fehlt leider bisher. Was mich allerdings verwundert bei so einem weltbewegenden Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja das ist genau das was ich auch eingangs im thread erwähnt habe. Uns HipHoppern schlägt einfach eine Tsunami-Welle an Intoleranz entgegen! 



Karzaak schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht warum sich manche hier aufregen.
> Soll doch jeder die Musik hören oder sein Ding durchziehen wie er möchte.
> Wenn mir die Musik nicht gefällt, hör ich sie halt einfach nicht.
> Mir erscheinen die ach so pösen pösen Gangsterpurchen auch etwas seltsam, aber manchen Leuten scheints zu gefallen. Wenn ich jemand von denen im Fernseh seh, erheitert mich das aber trotzdem ungemein.



Endlich mal einer der HipHop nicht abstempelt! Genauso seh ich das. Aber die Leute hier scheinen Hiphop nur nach den Leuten, die ihn hören zu beurteilen, nicht nach der Musik selbst. Und ja, ich höre gerne Texte, wo andere gedisst werden, am besten noch untermalt von einem starken Beat, und wo ist das Problem? Bin ich jetzt ein Assi? Dumm?
Ich kann genauso wenig mit Metal anfangen, wo Leute ihre Köpfe zu einer nicht vorhandenen Melodie und unverständlichem Geschreie bängen. Deswegen hab ich nichts gegen die Leute, die diese Musik hören und bezeichne die Künstler auch nicht als dumm bzw. die Musik als überflüssig.


----------



## Kwax (14. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Tja das ist genau das was ich auch eingangs im thread erwähnt habe. Uns HipHoppern schlägt einfach eine Tsunami-Welle an Intoleranz entgegen!



öhm glacios. Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast alle Seiten deines Threads zu lesen bevor Du wieder gepostet hast. Wenn Du die Seiten nicht durch gelesen hast, würd ich sagen mach das doch einfach mal und guck was ich zum Thema Hip Hop geschrieben hab.
Dann hab ich noch eine Frage: Wie alt bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## glacios (14. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Ich kenn ziemlcih viele Lieder (ich schau Mtv)und hab diverse Aggrosansagen zuhause
> Und die Texte sind einfach Müll.Von Bushido gibt es zwei arten von Texten.
> 1.Der üblcihe Gansterscheiße von wegen Ich komm aus dem Ghetto bla ich bin so har blub ich gehöre zur Unterschicht bla ich bin Türke(Dabei ist er Tätowiert!)bla----->Müll
> 2.Lieder wie "Janine" oder "Augenblick"Die SOngs um Teenes zu fangen und in die Bravo zu kommen und auch von kleien  Gangstermädels gehört zu werden(der is ja auch voll gefühlvoll und so)-->Müll
> Hör Kool Savas das ist Hip Hop vom feinsten weil der Typ macht das seit 10Jahren!



haha. MTV? Beurteile ich Metal nur weil ich die paar Lieder von Lafee auf MTV gehört hab und die waren miserabel?
Zur Information: Es gibt pro Album (egal ob HipHop oder nicht) selten mehr als 2 Singleauskopplungen. Von einem Album mit meist so um die 20 Titel. Und jetzt überleg mal stark: Wieviele Lieder kennst du wohl von Bushido, um beurteilen zu können, wie er lyrisch so ist?
Und: Bushido hat nur 2 von seinen 7 Alben unter dem Label Aggro Berlin veröffentlicht bzw. also auch nur 3 (bzw 1 mit kommerziellem Erfolg) von 5 Aggro-Ansagen miterlebt, wobei natürlich auch die Ansagen nur gefeaturet waren und ganz wenige Solotracks von Bushido beinhalteten.


----------



## glacios (14. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> öhm glacios. Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast alle Seiten deines Threads zu lesen bevor Du wieder gepostet hast. Wenn Du die Seiten nicht durch gelesen hast, würd ich sagen mach das doch einfach mal und guck was ich zum Thema Hip Hop geschrieben hab.
> Dann hab ich noch eine Frage: Wie alt bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf?



Ja ich habe mir natürlich den Beitrag durchgelesen. Ich lese immer alles durch bevor ich poste. Wenn du meinst ich wäre so ein Quickie-Poster, dann schau einfach mal die anderen Threads an, die ich sonst noch so geschrieben habe. Das Alter mal wieder. Man wird wohl nur noch für voll genommen, wenn man min. Ü18 ist. BTW: Ich bin 20 3/4.
Ach ja: Dieser Satz, dass uns HipHoppern eine Welle der Intoleranz entgegenschlägt, war nicht auf dich bezogen! Falls das durch mein Zitat so rüberkam, entschuldige ich mich! Ich wollte damit lediglich bestätigen, dass in diesem Thread eh nicht diskutiert wird.



Kwax schrieb:


> Hast Du dir den Satz schon mal durch gelesen und versucht zu verstehen? Vielleicht ist so eine Einstellung einer der, anscheinend, vielen Gründe warum Sprechgesang allgemein so wenig geschätzt wird.



Ich vermute das ist der Satz den du meinst. Tja, dieses Zitat von dir bezieht sich auf einen Satz von mir. Les dir nochmal meinen Satz durch und du wirst evtl. feststellen, dass er nicht nur leicht ironisch ist. Ich dachte, das hätte ich durch die Smilies ersichtlich gemacht.

PS. Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Kwax (14. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> haha. MTV? Beurteile ich Metal nur weil ich die paar Lieder von Lafee auf MTV gehört hab und die waren miserabel?



Lafee? Metal? Wo ist da der Fehler?

Wär ich 15 Jahre jünger ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hast Du meinen Satz zitiert. Der Satz war auf die arrogante Aussage bezogen, das Hip Hopper die beste Musik hören. Ich dachte ich hätte das deutlich gemacht.


----------



## glacios (14. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Lafee? Metal? Wo ist da der Fehler?
> 
> Wär ich 15 Jahre jünger ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, dass Lafee kein Metal macht. Ich versuche lediglich aufzuzeigen, wie bescheiden manche hier argumentieren.



Kwax schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du meinen Satz zitiert. Der Satz war auf die arrogante Aussage bezogen, das Hip Hopper die beste Musik hören. Ich dachte ich hätte das deutlich gemacht.



Siehe dazu den Thread eins über dir!


----------



## Tôny (14. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> haha. MTV? Beurteile ich Metal nur weil ich die paar Lieder von Lafee auf MTV gehört hab und die waren miserabel?
> Zur Information: Es gibt pro Album (egal ob HipHop oder nicht) selten mehr als 2 Singleauskopplungen. Von einem Album mit meist so um die 20 Titel. Und jetzt überleg mal stark: Wieviele Lieder kennst du wohl von Bushido, um beurteilen zu können, wie er lyrisch so ist?
> Und: Bushido hat nur 2 von seinen 7 Alben unter dem Label Aggro Berlin veröffentlicht bzw. also auch nur 3 (bzw 1 mit kommerziellem Erfolg) von 5 Aggro-Ansagen miterlebt, wobei natürlich auch die Ansagen nur gefeaturet waren und ganz wenige Solotracks von Bushido beinhalteten.


Ich finde man sollte generell garnicht über Musik urteilen. Musik ist voll und ganz Geschmacksache ich mein ich gehe ja auch net zu Leuten und sage "Du hast keine Ahnung von garnix weil du keine Erdbeeren magst"


----------



## p4cm4n (14. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> haha. MTV? Beurteile ich Metal nur weil ich die paar Lieder von Lafee auf MTV gehört hab und die waren miserabel?
> Zur Information: Es gibt pro Album (egal ob HipHop oder nicht) selten mehr als 2 Singleauskopplungen. Von einem Album mit meist so um die 20 Titel. Und jetzt überleg mal stark: Wieviele Lieder kennst du wohl von Bushido, um beurteilen zu können, wie er lyrisch so ist?
> Und: Bushido hat nur 2 von seinen 7 Alben unter dem Label Aggro Berlin veröffentlicht bzw. also auch nur 3 (bzw 1 mit kommerziellem Erfolg) von 5 Aggro-Ansagen miterlebt, wobei natürlich auch die Ansagen nur gefeaturet waren und ganz wenige Solotracks von Bushido beinhalteten.



Bushido und lyrisch, das is lolig...
Es ist allseits bekannt dass er seine Texte geschrieben bekommt.

Und wo is dann da die Kunst?

Gibt keine, da hab ich ja mehr musikalischen Respekt vor nem Trance DJ der immer sein gleiches Arsenal an Synthis hat und immer wieder ne neue (aber ähnliche) Melodie bastelt und komischerweise damit sogar Erfolg hat.

Außerdem sind die meisten Texte (die angeblich ja soooo viel Sinn haben) total bescheuert, kein Fünkchen wahrheit, entweder wird ne fiktive Welt erstellt in der alle lieben Menschen wie Bushido schlecht behandelt werden oder es ist irgenden Text über eine fiktive Frau die er nicht hatte oder das typische "ich hau en paar Sätze raus die schon 1000 Leute gesagt haben weil es intellektuell klingt"

Und dieses Lied wo er über seinen für ihn nie dagewesenen Vater rappt: Ich finds unter aller Sau! Wenn ich nen Vater hätte der nie dagewesen ist für mich, dann sag ich ihm "leck mich" aber nutz das nicht als Vorteil aus um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen, find sowas armselig.


----------



## glacios (14. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte generell garnicht über Musik urteilen. Musik ist voll und ganz Geschmacksache ich mein ich gehe ja auch net zu Leuten und sage "Du hast keine Ahnung von garnix weil du keine Erdbeeren magst"



Korrekt. Aber die Leute, die so denken, kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Les dir nur mal die letzten 6 Seiten durch, dann weißt du, was ich meine.
Und genau das wollte ich wissen: Warum sind die Leute so? Sie sind aufgewiegelt durch Politik/Umfeld/Panikmache/Halbwissen. Komischerweise ergeht das jedem revolutionärem Genre so, sei es in Kunst und Malerei in der Dichtung oder eben in Musik. Immer alles erst schlecht machen und Alles hat ja so einen schlechten Einfluss auf die Jugend. In 20 Jahren sind wahrscheinlich die Omas dafür, dass alle Kinder den guten alten Gangsterrap hören anstatt die Arme aufschlitzend in der Ecke zu sitzen und NewDarkRoxxorPunk zu hören.



p4cm4n schrieb:


> Bushido und lyrisch, das is lolig...
> Es ist allseits bekannt dass er seine Texte geschrieben bekommt.
> 
> Und wo is dann da die Kunst?
> ...



Was du schreibst ist armselig. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich dir antworte. Les halt einfach mal bitte die threads über dir. Da hab ich schonmal einem anderen erklärt, wie wenig Ahnung er von Bushido hat. Also nochmal wiederholen werde ich das nicht. 
Es ist allseits bekannt, dass er seine Texte geschrieben bekommt? Die Wahrheit: Infame Unterstellung. Selbst seine ehemaligen Freunde und jetzt Feinde haben das nicht einmal erwähnt und glaub mir: Im HipHop würde das den Tod bedeuten, wenn er sich mehrere Texte schreiben lassen würde und es einer mitbekommen würde. Da wären sofort 1000ende Disstracks draußen, das kannste mir glauben. Und ja...es wird fast immer über was fiktives gesungen, wo ist das Problem? Schonmal was von lyrischem Ich gehört? Anscheinend nicht.
Außerdem widersprichst du dir gerade selber, wenn du schreibst, er würde seine Texte nur "erfinden" und dann rappt er über seinen Vater; das hat er ja wohl doch nicht erfunden oder?
Und du hast keine Ahnung, wie es ist wenn der Vater so mit seinem Sohn/Ehefrau umspringt. Und selbst wenn, jeder Mensch reagiert unterschiedlich auf psychischen Druck, also erzähl hier nichts von wegen "Ich würde des so machen und wenn ers net so macht ist es Fake"! Außerdem: Bushido hatte vor diesem Album schon längst genug Geld; Geld spielt bei Ihm natürlich auch eine Rolle, aber schon längst nicht mehr die Hauptrolle. Außerdem kann man diesen Vorwurf auch Metal-Bands machen ode rjedem andern in der Musikbranche.


----------



## Kwax (14. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Das Alter mal wieder. Man wird wohl nur noch für voll genommen, wenn man min. Ü18 ist. BTW: Ich bin 20 3/4.



So war das auch nicht gemeint von mir. Nur ist es für einen fast 21 jährigen ungewöhnlich das er Bushido und Kollegen hört. Wenn Du jetzt 15 gewesen wärst, wie zugegeben mancher Bushido Fan, würde ich eigentlich gar nicht diskutieren weil ich einfach schon in der Materie war, wo die meisten noch in den Kindergarten gegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mich nicht zu einem besseren Menschen macht, trotzdem hab ich da ein bisschen (viel) Erfahrung sammeln können. Also nichts gegen Dein Alter.



glacios schrieb:


> Ach ja: Dieser Satz, dass uns HipHoppern eine Welle der Intoleranz entgegenschlägt, war nicht auf dich bezogen! Falls das durch mein Zitat so rüberkam, entschuldige ich mich! Ich wollte damit lediglich bestätigen, dass in diesem Thread eh nicht diskutiert wird.



Nein, kam nicht so rüber. Hab es noch mal durch gelesen da war es klar, das Du nicht mich damit gemeint hast.


----------



## Tôny (14. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich meine man macht sich ja automatisch ein Bild von Personen auch wenn man diese nicht kennt. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich sehr überascht war als ich Bushido in dem Interview in der Buffedshow gesehen habe. Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit seiner Musik auseinandergesetzt da ich generell kaum musik auf deutsch höre (finde es ist einfach keine Sprache die sich in Musik gut anhört) und wenn dann Punk


----------



## p4cm4n (14. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Korrekt. Aber die Leute, die so denken, kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Les dir nur mal die letzten 6 Seiten durch, dann weißt du, was ich meine.
> Und genau das wollte ich wissen: Warum sind die Leute so? Sie sind aufgewiegelt durch Politik/Umfeld/Panikmache/Halbwissen. Komischerweise ergeht das jedem revolutionärem Genre so, sei es in Kunst und Malerei in der Dichtung oder eben in Musik. Immer alles erst schlecht machen und Alles hat ja so einen schlechten Einfluss auf die Jugend. In 20 Jahren sind wahrscheinlich die Omas dafür, dass alle Kinder den guten alten Gangsterrap hören anstatt die Arme aufschlitzend in der Ecke zu sitzen und NewDarkRoxxorPunk zu hören.
> Was du schreibst ist armselig. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich dir antworte. Les halt einfach mal bitte die threads über dir. Da hab ich schonmal einem anderen erklärt, wie wenig Ahnung er von Bushido hat. Also nochmal wiederholen werde ich das nicht.
> Es ist allseits bekannt, dass er seine Texte geschrieben bekommt? Die Wahrheit: Infame Unterstellung. Selbst seine ehemaligen Freunde und jetzt Feinde haben das nicht einmal erwähnt und glaub mir: Im HipHop würde das den Tod bedeuten, wenn er sich mehrere Texte schreiben lassen würde und es einer mitbekommen würde. Da wären sofort 1000ende Disstracks draußen, das kannste mir glauben. Und ja...es wird fast immer über was fiktives gesungen, wo ist das Problem? Schonmal was von lyrischem Ich gehört? Anscheinend nicht.
> ...



Stichwort: Sentence,  er hat ihm angeblich Texte geschrieben.. ist mir auch relativ egal, kann mit seiner Musik nix anfangen...
Aber von wegen ich hätte keine Ahnung von Bushido? Würd ich so nich sagen... Hab sogar die Live DVD geguckt, dank nem Kumpel von mir der die unbedingt sehen musste. Und ich sage sogar was positives über ihn. Humor hat er, isn auf jeden Fall en witziger Kerl, is mir sogar sympathisch.. 
Aber seine Musik mag ich wirklich nicht. Ist mir halt einfach zu aufgesetzt.
Im Hip Hop sollte meiner Meinung nach im Vordergrund die Musik stehen und nicht irgendein aufgesetztes Image oder Klamottentrends setzen (gut machen andere auch, kann ich genauso wenig leiden^^)
Und sonst geht es in seiner Musik eigentlich im Groben immer um dasselbe.. ein Lied gleicht mit der Zeit irgendwie dem anderen. 
Ein Lied fand ich jedenfalls wirklich echt gut... Eure Kinder mit Chakuza, muss ich ja mal zugeben^^

Und ich weiß jetzt nicht warum du Metalbands ansprichst, aber Metal hör ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, ich hör hauptsächlich deutschen Hip Hop (und alles andere was so gefällt) nicht dass jetzt schon wieder irgendwas kommt von wegen als Außenstehender hätt ich keine Ahnung vom "Game"

Aber lass dir gesagt sein: Ich akzeptiere dich und stempel dich nicht als stupiden "Gangsta" ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab halt meine Meinung von dem guten Herrn B. da kann mich so shcnell auch keiner von abbringen. Ich mein es gibt viele Leute die Musik hören die ich nicht mag, heißt ja nicht dass ich sie dann nicht mehr mögen sollte


----------



## Isthos (14. Dezember 2007)

Dargabriel schrieb:


> Ja ich wohne auch in so einem vorort wo 90% der leute die auf meine schule gehn hip-hoper sind(ich selbst bin ein punk(der einzige wohlgemerkt))
> 
> naja auf jeden fall ist es wie weiter oben beschrieben so ziemlich das selbe
> 
> ...


Saarland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (14. Dezember 2007)

Also wer "gegen" [Insert random Music Genre] ist, der dürfte wohl ein generelles Problem mit seinem Weltbild haben. Es ist für mich ok Wolfgan Petri, die Schürzenjäger, den Randfichten und so ziemlich alles und jedem, der aus einer x-Beliebingen Castingshow auf dem nächsten Scheiterhaufen brennen sehen zu wollen, das sind allerdings lediglich einzelne Vertreter eines Genres und lassen nicht auf den ganzen Stil schliessen. 
Problematisch ist beim Hip Hop die Art und Weise, wie sich die Szene und deren Angehörtige sich nach Aussen definiert. Da ein wachsender Teil der jüngeren Bevölkerung sich dieser Community angehörig fühlt, wächst leider deren Deppenanteil proportional zur Bekanntheit. Ich persönlich kann auch diese "Diss" und "Beef" Geschichte nicht nachvollziehen. Ich tu mich mit der ganzen Hip Hop subkultur schwer und lach mich auch jedes mal schief, wenn einer dieser Clowns mit "Baggy" rumläuft und in Schriftgrösse 500 auf dem XXL Pulli "Kani" oder "FuBu" stehen hat. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass ich auch die Metaller mit Reinhold Messmer Haarschnitt und "Cannibal Corpse" "Slayer" oder "Manowar" Aufdruck, miefender Lederjacke und extrem schlecht Sitzenden Cargo Hose nicht weniger lächerlich finde als die Punks mit Militärhosen, Springerstiefel, Iro und Nietengurt. Ich finds generell sehr merkwürdig, wenn man sich über seine Klamotten krampfhaft optisch einer Szene zuordnen will. Vermütlich bin ich einfach zu alt für den Müll- oder zu sehr Individualist.

Fazit: Ich hab nichts gegen Hip Hop- ausser gegen einige "Künstler" aus diesem Genre. Ich hab allerdings was gegen Spassvögel, die es allen ernstes "Cool" finden, mit diesem üblen Rapper Slang zu quaseln und dabei Klamotten tragen, die mich an Umstandmode erinnern.


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr sage ich dazu nicht =)


----------



## Szyslak (14. Dezember 2007)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch das gleiche mit ´´Darum höre ich HipHop´´
Da sehen die Metaler genau so affig aus :>


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (14. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Bloß nicht...
> 
> _'Ey alta, mucksu auf isch mach disch neun millimädah von hindääään kongrääääääd Krangenhausintensivstation tot'_
> 
> ...




nee


----------



## Clamev (14. Dezember 2007)

Metall auf Mtv?ich glaube dass mir die Metaller hier ustimmen werden das keint Metall auf Mtv läuft.
Naja Bushido Sido dagegen läuft dagegen rauf und runter.
Ich hab nichts gegen Leute die das hören bzw gut finden.Will nur sagen dass er diese Musik
So macht um damit so viel Kohle wie möglich dabei zu scheffeln.
Kein Wunder das der gemeinsame Sache Mit Ekrem aka L.O.V.E. Rapper macht


----------



## TuPaC_X (14. Dezember 2007)

Musik ist wie Essen...
jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack...

Ich hör Crunk, paar Freunde gehn auf Techno, andere auf Rock usw.
is mir eig. egal...
danach beurteil ich Menschen nicht...

Als Hip Hopper hat man halt schon allgemein nen schlechteren Ruf bei den leuten,
das kenn ich, aber ich verstehs auch irgendwie^^

Is halt einfachn Klischee das sich im laufe der zeit aufgebaut hat und (vorwiegend) von den Jugendlichen aufrecht erhalten wird.

Ach und noch was, die bezeichnung "Hopper" bedeutet nicht gleich das man in dieses Klientel hineinfällt.
Gibt genug Hip Hop Artists die nich "like Gangstarap" ihre songs machen.

Die leute die alle Hopper unter einen Hut stecken haben einfach keinen Plan.
Rock is schließlich auch nicht alles Rock....

in dem sinne,
haut rein
^^only god can judge him^^

mfg tupac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hier auch mal outen!
> Ich höre deutschen, englischen und französischen Hip-Hop an.
> Darunter sind:
> 
> ...



Genau so seh ich das auch, nur dass ich beim englischen noch Chamillionaire und die Cunninlynguists dazunehmen.


----------



## TuPaC_X (14. Dezember 2007)

Es heißt Amerikanischer, oder amy hip hop^^
2pac is sicher kein englischer hip hop xDD

nja

mfg tupac


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Metall auf Mtv?ich glaube dass mir die Metaller hier ustimmen werden das keint Metall auf Mtv läuft.
> Naja Bushido Sido dagegen läuft dagegen rauf und runter.
> Ich hab nichts gegen Leute die das hören bzw gut finden.Will nur sagen dass er diese Musik
> So macht um damit so viel Kohle wie möglich dabei zu scheffeln.
> Kein Wunder das der gemeinsame Sache Mit Ekrem aka L.O.V.E. Rapper macht




MTA Headbangersball gibts schon lange nit mehr.....*heul*

Naja ich denke mal die Menge an Festivals in gewissen Musikbereichen sagen alles aus und sind nicht umsonst die größten Open Air Festivals der Welt =)

P.S.: Wenn dann HipHop dann aus USA =)


----------



## glacios (14. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> Stichwort: Sentence,  er hat ihm angeblich Texte geschrieben.. ist mir auch relativ egal, kann mit seiner Musik nix anfangen...
> Aber von wegen ich hätte keine Ahnung von Bushido? Würd ich so nich sagen... Hab sogar die Live DVD geguckt, dank nem Kumpel von mir der die unbedingt sehen musste. Und ich sage sogar was positives über ihn. Humor hat er, isn auf jeden Fall en witziger Kerl, is mir sogar sympathisch..
> Aber seine Musik mag ich wirklich nicht. Ist mir halt einfach zu aufgesetzt.
> Im Hip Hop sollte meiner Meinung nach im Vordergrund die Musik stehen und nicht irgendein aufgesetztes Image oder Klamottentrends setzen (gut machen andere auch, kann ich genauso wenig leiden^^)
> ...



Ok. Ja solch einen Thread akzeptiere ich. Ich kann deine Meinung durchaus verstehen, man muss ja HipHop nicht mögen. Und man muss auch nicht Bushido hören. Du hast auch Recht damit, dass die Texte im großen und Ganzen sich meist um dasselbe Thema drehen, aber HipHop allgemein (oder zumindest "Gangstarap"; "Party- oder Spaßrap" mal außen vor) bezieht sich halt eben einfach nur auf das Leben auf der Straße mit allen dazugehörenden Facetten.



Kal schrieb:


> Also wer "gegen" [Insert random Music Genre] ist, der dürfte wohl ein generelles Problem mit seinem Weltbild haben.



Das triffts wohl auf den Punkt.



Kal schrieb:


> Problematisch ist beim Hip Hop die Art und Weise, wie sich die Szene und deren Angehörtige sich nach Aussen definiert. Da ein wachsender Teil der jüngeren Bevölkerung sich dieser Community angehörig fühlt, wächst leider deren Deppenanteil proportional zur Bekanntheit.



Auch da muss ich dir 100%ig zustimmen. Und genau danach gehen halt die Leute: HipHop abstempeln nur weils viele Deppen gibt, die ihn hören. Leider kommen diese ganzen Kiddies nach. Mir wärs lieber sie würden Emo bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Kal schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann auch diese "Diss" und "Beef" Geschichte nicht nachvollziehen. Ich tu mich mit der ganzen Hip Hop subkultur schwer und lach mich auch jedes mal schief, wenn einer dieser Clowns mit "Baggy" rumläuft und in Schriftgrösse 500 auf dem XXL Pulli "Kani" oder "FuBu" stehen hat. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass ich auch die Metaller mit Reinhold Messmer Haarschnitt und "Cannibal Corpse" "Slayer" oder "Manowar" Aufdruck, miefender Lederjacke und extrem schlecht Sitzenden Cargo Hose nicht weniger lächerlich finde als die Punks mit Militärhosen, Springerstiefel, Iro und Nietengurt. Ich finds generell sehr merkwürdig, wenn man sich über seine Klamotten krampfhaft optisch einer Szene zuordnen will. Vermütlich bin ich einfach zu alt für den Müll- oder zu sehr Individualist.
> 
> Fazit: Ich hab nichts gegen Hip Hop- ausser gegen einige "Künstler" aus diesem Genre. Ich hab allerdings was gegen Spassvögel, die es allen ernstes "Cool" finden, mit diesem üblen Rapper Slang zu quaseln und dabei Klamotten tragen, die mich an Umstandmode erinnern.



Ja. Das ist dann halt wieder nur reine Geschmackssache. Ich finds zwar auch net toll, die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Subkultur bzw nur zu einem Musikgenre durch sein Auftreten bzw Kleidungsstil zeigen zu können, aber wenns ihnen gefällt bzw wenn sie sich dann als Teil einer Gruppe wohler fühlen, bitteschön. Sollen sie doch machen. Wär doch auch irgendwie langweilig nur "normal" angezogene Menschen zu sehn. Und wie du, habe ich genauso etwas gegen diese Leute, die meinen laut Musik hören zu müssen, dabei auf den Boden zu spucken und jeden dumm anzumachen. Aber das hat nichts mit der Musik, sondern eher was mit mangelnder Sozialer Kompetenz zu tun. Dass solche Leute dann aber eher HipHop als Metal wählen, liegt allein schon daran, dass HipHop mehr in den charts gespielt wird und letzlich natürlich auch daran, dass diese ganze "coole Ghettosprache" benutzt wird.


----------



## Kawock (14. Dezember 2007)

Selber hör ich D-Punk/Rock.
Zu den ganzen HipHopSongs, hab ich nicht viel zu sagen. Mich stört es einfach nur, wenn es in den Liedern nur ums Ficken und Geld geht. Naja und um Frauen die als Lustobjekte gesehen werden, emanzipation ? - Kein Stück.

Meinetwegen können sie auch machen, schlimm und böse finde ich, das selbst (das ist jetzt nicht rassistisch gemeint) Deutsche Jugendliche mittlerweile zu Türken, Libanesen etc werden. Das soll jetzt keine Verurteilung sein, keines Fall. - Ich wurde auch vom gegenteil belegt. Vielleicht ist es auch einfach so, das es beim Jugendlichen mit Imigrationshintergrund mehr auffällt. =/ Meine Freundin arbeitet im JuZe Südpol in Recklinghausen, wenn ich sie abhole trau ich mich da ohne Pütt-Kabel garnicht hin.

Sorry, wenns jetzt teilweise Offtopic war. Also nochmal kurz:
"Aggro-Hip Hop" fürn Arsch.
"Dt. Hip Hop" fot the Win.


P.s.: Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer. (Nein, nicht ich habe nichts was hilft, sondern Ich habe nichts gegen sie... ach egal, ihr versteht mich. xD) 


So long*
Kawock

Deutschpunkrevolte ;D


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> haha. *MTV? Beurteile ich Metal nur weil ich die paar Lieder von Lafee auf MTV gehört hab und die waren miserabel?*
> Zur Information: Es gibt pro Album (egal ob HipHop oder nicht) selten mehr als 2 Singleauskopplungen. Von einem Album mit meist so um die 20 Titel. Und jetzt überleg mal stark: Wieviele Lieder kennst du wohl von Bushido, um beurteilen zu können, wie er lyrisch so ist?
> Und: Bushido hat nur 2 von seinen 7 Alben unter dem Label Aggro Berlin veröffentlicht bzw. also auch nur 3 (bzw 1 mit kommerziellem Erfolg) von 5 Aggro-Ansagen miterlebt, wobei natürlich auch die Ansagen nur gefeaturet waren und ganz wenige Solotracks von Bushido beinhalteten.


Lafee und Metal? MTV und Metal?
Oh mein Gott! Was hat "Lafee" mit
Metal zu tun? Kennst du Iron Maiden?
Kennst du Metallica? Ja? Dann erklär
mir was Die mit "Lafee" gemeinsam haben!?
Und MTV? Die senden doch den ganzen Tag
nur HipHop, Rap und so ein Dreck den sich zu
90% kleine unterbelichtete, dicke Mädchen anschauen!
Also bitte:



> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!


----------



## p4cm4n (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lafee und Metal? MTV und Metal?
> Oh mein Gott! Was hat "Lafee" mit
> Metal zu tun? Kennst du Iron Maiden?
> Kennst du Metallica? Ja? Dann erklär
> ...




geb dir vollkommen Recht, allerdings der Hip Hop/Rap den ich zB hör, wird sich auch niemals auf MTV/VIVA finden, weil er einfach zu gut dafür ist.... 

sind halt keine nackten Ärsche oder harte Problemkinder drin zu sehen, das scheint ja mittlerweile das MTV Kriterium zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lafee und Metal? MTV und Metal?
> Oh mein Gott! Was hat "Lafee" mit
> Metal zu tun? Kennst du Iron Maiden?
> Kennst du Metallica? Ja? Dann erklär
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



glacios schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Lafee kein Metal macht. Ich versuche lediglich aufzuzeigen, wie bescheiden manche hier argumentieren.
> Siehe dazu den Thread eins über dir!



Also schließe ich mal deiner Meinung an: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber:
> Also schließe ich mal deiner Meinung an: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!


Toll, ist mir egal wie/was du im nachhinein verbessert hast,
du hast in dem was ich zitiert habe geschrieben das "Lafee"
Metal ist, und im nachhinein (nachdem 100000 Leute dir gesagt
haben das es nicht so ist) es zu verbessern und mir vorzuwerfen
ich hätte keine ahnung, ist auch en bisschen arm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (19. Dezember 2007)

so jetzt geb ich mal meinen senf dazu ab, auch wenn das schonmal gesagt sein sollte:

ich finde diese ganze "hip-hop" masche sowas von dämlich und lachhaft. wie diese ganzen leute, die meinen die wären sowas von besser als andere, durch die gegend gehen, wenn man das noch gehen nennen kann^^. und dan noch den sprachstyl: "ey alta ich fick deine mudda..." und der ganze kram, will hier jetzt keine schimpfwörter verwenden. man könnte meinen solche leute haben jegliche inteligenz verloren.

so, das is meine meinung dazu, und da erzählt mir keiner was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, wir irgendwie sehr viele HipHop "verachten" und trotzdem ist es "beliebter" als Metal, Rock usw.

Schon komisch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, wir irgendwie sehr viele HipHop "verachten" und trotzdem ist es "beliebter" als Metal, Rock usw.
> 
> Schon komisch...
> 
> ...



Ja. HipHop wird hier verachtet, weil hier im Forum fast nur Metaller rumlaufen. Man könnte jetzt frech werden und behaupten, die meisten Metaller sind Computernerds und verbringen ihre meiste Zeit vorm PC, wo sie "Kinderspiele" wie WoW zocken oder Foren zuspammen, während die Hopper die "Coolen" sind, draußen mit Freunden etc auf Parties abhängen und keine Zeit für "nerdige" Sachen haben. Gut, dass wir aber net frech werden, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass was Wahres dran ist. Auf jeden Fall spielen HipHopper eher weniger Spiele wie WoW, weshalb hier auch nicht viel Gegenwehr der HipHop-Community zu erwarten ist.



Succubie schrieb:


> so jetzt geb ich mal meinen senf dazu ab, auch wenn das schonmal gesagt sein sollte:
> 
> ich finde diese ganze "hip-hop" masche sowas von dämlich und lachhaft. *wie diese ganzen leute, die meinen die wären sowas von besser als andere*,  durch die gegend gehen, wenn man das noch gehen nennen kann^^. und dan noch den sprachstyl: "ey alta ich fick deine mudda..." und der ganze kram, will hier jetzt keine schimpfwörter verwenden. man könnte meinen solche leute haben jegliche inteligenz verloren.
> 
> ...



Ja kann ich nachvollziehen, geht mir ehrlich gesagt genauso. Ich fühl mich auch als was besseres. Ich spiel auf jeden Fall lieber mit Kumpels ne Runde ProEvo auf der Couch vorm fetten Beamer zu dicken Beats, als wie ein Nerd 4h am Tag einsam vorm PC (am besten noch mit Headset) zu hocken, Metal zu hören und a weng rumzuklicken. Ja ich muss schon sagen, wir sind echt was besseres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn ich mir mal die Massen ansehe die jedes Jahr auf die ganzen Festivals gehen, dann würde nicht gerade sagen das Metaller Stubenhocker sind ^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ja. HipHop wir hier verachtet, weil hier im Forum fast nur Metaller rumlaufen. Man könnte jetzt frech werden und behaupten, die meisten Metaller sind Computernerds und verbringen ihre meiste Zeit vorm PC, wo sie "Kinderspiele" wie WoW zocken oder Foren zuspammen, während die Hopper die "Coolen" sind, draußen mit Freunden etc auf Parties abhängen und keine Zeit für "nerdige" Sachen haben. Gut, dass wir aber net frech werden, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass was Wahres dran ist. auf jeden Fall spielen HipHopper eher weniger Spiele wie WoW, weshalb hier auch nicht viel Gegenwehr der HipHop-Community zu erwarten ist.



http://www.wow-faces.de/
da gibts genug hopper, keine sorge^^

was ich nur nicht nachvollziehen kann ist warum sich manche so sehr davon bedroht fühlen wenn jemand auch nur annähernd ein in ihren augen falsches statement liefert
ist lafee halt für manche metal - na und? das is sowas von blunzn
für andere is sie pseudo-metal und für andere generell nur pseudo - es ist egal! denn jedem das seine
wer lafee hören will soll gut damit bedient sein, wer lieber metallica und co hört soll damit gut bedient sein
wer lieber sido hört als britney spears...okay schlechtes beispiel, ich versteh warum man sich in dem vergleich für sido entscheidet ^^
aber ich denke ihr wisst was i ausdrücken will

und das selbe gilt für emos:
sollens manche auf ernst machen, manche sollen ruhig bei pseudo bleiben, solange sie glücklich sind und niemanden anderen der "außerhalb" steht deswegen seckieren is mir das ebenfalls egal - und im namen des allgemeinen blutdrucks würde ich empfehlen dass andere leute dem auch gelassener gegenüberstehen^^

salut


----------



## glacios (21. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt. Dann muss ich mich wohl verbessern: Metaller sind keine Stubenhocker, aber Stubenhocker sind zum größten Teil Metal-Hörer. Des sind dann die Leute, die man so gemeinhin als Computerfreak oder auch Informatikstudent bezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Schonmal einen Computerfreak gesehn, der HipHop hört?
Komisch sowas gibts eigentlich net.


----------



## glacios (21. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> http://www.wow-faces.de/
> da gibts genug hopper, keine sorge^^
> 
> was ich nur nicht nachvollziehen kann ist warum sich manche so sehr davon bedroht fühlen wenn jemand auch nur annähernd ein in ihren augen falsches statement liefert
> ...



wunderschöner Comment. Des sollte so der Abschluss der Diskussion sein. Alles ist gesagt. Punkt.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Dezember 2007)

Gibt genug "Computerfreaks" die HipHop hören. Nur vielleicht nicht so ein Kindergartenhiphop wo jedes zweite Wort Bitch ist.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dann muss ich mich wohl verbessern: Metaller sind keine Stubenhocker, aber Stubenhocker sind zum größten Teil Metal-Hörer. Des sind dann die Leute, die man so gemeinhin als Computerfreak oder auch Informatikstudent bezeichnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgendwie fühl ich mich jetzt doof weil ich u.a. metal und hip hop höre^^
aber gottseidank hör ich auch pop, das reitet mich aus der kommerz schublade ;P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre eigentlich interessant zu erruieren welche neigungen der großteil der mmo spieler hat
ob man tatsächlich metal als bevorzugte musik richtung herausfinden würde? es wäre rein theoretisch interessant - wer weiß was da noch rauskäme
und in späterer folge was es für mmo-customized produkte gäbe "zu jeder 5ten Karazhan Familien/Raid Pizza gibt es ein gratis Kristallwasser dazu"...oder so...

salut


----------



## Tahiria (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lafee und Metal? MTV und Metal?
> Oh mein Gott! Was hat "Lafee" mit
> Metal zu tun? Kennst du Iron Maiden?
> Kennst du Metallica? Ja? Dann erklär
> ...



Wieso sollten fast nur "dicke" und "unterbelichtete" Mädchen MTV anschauen? -.-
Ich guck's selber auch an , und Freunde von mir auch ... die sind alle nicht dick  unterbelichtet ...

Und ich hasse Hip Hopper weil sie sich (mal nett gesagt) nicht sehr höflich verhalten ;-/
Sido, Bushido... etc. haben richtig beschissene Songtexte 
hier mal ein Beispiel von Sido:

Es wird wieder dreckig, A.i.d.S. hört nie auf
Deutscher Rap ist wie 'ne Frau, ich ficke die Sau
Wir sehn fies aus, sind überwiegend mies drauf
Leute sagen Peace out, ich sag Halt die Fresse
Bräute vergöttern mich, weil mein Ding so lecker ist
Weil jeder bester Rapper ist, du willst haten? Besser nicht!
Ich dring tief in deinen Dickdarm, ich bin King
Ich bin das Fick-Ding, mit dem Killer Instinkt.

Soviel dazu -.-

Mfg
Tahiria


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

Keiner hat was gegen HipHopper.Nur die Metaller/Punks/ und der Rest vom Gesocks.Sind halt alle von Vorurteilen zerfressen,wie böse Hip Hopper doch sind.Einfach ignorieren


----------



## Afuron (21. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Warum werden wir so "gehasst", obwohl wir doch defintiv die beste Musik hören?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viele Hiphopper meinen Ja, sie sind die besten (oder so kommt es jedenfalls an). Es ist ja auch so, dass Bushido & co. nicht gerade ein gutes Vorbild abgeben. daher ist es verständlich, dass nicht alle Hiphopper lieben.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

Da zeigt sich mal wieder wie beschränkt die Hasser sind.Begreifen nicht,dass es andere "Rapper" (Bushido kann man nicht wirklich als Rapper bezeichnen) gibt,als die im TV.


----------



## irtool (21. Dezember 2007)

Hip-Hop hassen? Hassen nicht - aber öde finden.
Sprechgesang jeglicher Art ist einfach schrecklich und in Hinblick auf die Emotionen absolut öde. 
Man kann in dieser Musik imho nicht abtauchen.

Was die Texte mancher bekannterer Interpreten angeht - nun ja, irgendwie muss man die Bravo-Konsumenten, Viva- und MTV-Schauer ja für sich gewinnen.

Ansonsten.. es gibt textlich auch halbwegs vertretbare Interpreten, die mir persönlich aber nicht gefallen weil Sprechgesang mir nicht zusagt. 

Letztendlich ist das größtenteils alles eh mal wieder nur so eine Sache der Teenager und Jugendlichen, bei der jeder versucht seinen Musikgeschmack als das Optimum herauszustellen.

Kann man wie ich finde auch ein bisschen mit diesen ständigen absolut unlustigen Witzen etc über irgendwelche Jugend-Modekulturen wie diese noch aktuellen "Emos" vergleichen.

Irgendwann werden die Leute eh wieder älter, merken dass Viva eigentlich großer Mist ist - MTV sowieso, Stefan Raab nicht witzig und vertragen sich wieder bzw. gehen sich aus dem Weg und akzeptieren die anderen so wie sie sind.
Oder sie enden als House-Hörer, finden Stefan Raab absolut und bis zum geht nicht mehr witzig und hängen in stilvollen Japanischen Großstadt-Restaurants herum.

Soviel dazu.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Keiner hat was gegen HipHopper.Nur die Metaller/Punks/ und der Rest vom Gesocks.Sind halt alle von Vorurteilen zerfressen,wie böse Hip Hopper doch sind.Einfach ignorieren



Du hast schon beim eröffnen des Threads "Heavy Metal" gezeigt, dass auch du Vorurteile hast. Du solltest besser überlegen, bevor du so eine Scheisse schreibtst.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du hast schon beim eröffnen des Threads "Heavy Metal" gezeigt, dass auch du Vorurteile hast. Du solltest besser überlegen, bevor du so eine Scheisse schreibtst.



ironie ftw!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> ironie ftw!



Rausreden 4tw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Rausreden 4tw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du meinst .habe nur auf einem ähnlich ignoranten level wie ihr geredet


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Keiner hat was gegen HipHopper.Nur die Metaller/Punks/ und der Rest vom Gesocks.Sind halt alle von Vorurteilen zerfressen,wie böse Hip Hopper doch sind.Einfach ignorieren



Ja, Hopper find ich ja soo böse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem beweisen die Ober-Gangstaas
ja jeden Tag, dass die "Vorurteile" stimmen...
Sido, die Aggro-Gnome und so...
sind ja voll die geilen Gangsta und beleidigen
andere Leute! Geil! Ich will auch Geld dafür
kriegen, dass ich den ganzen Tag: "Yo, aldaah,
yo man, f**k dich alda, yo check ab, f**k deine
muddaa, yo maan, alda verpiss dich doch,...etc.!",
singe! Nenn mich ruhig Idiot, oder beschwere
dich über mich, wie im letzten Thread, indem du
dafür warst mich in Schweinedreck zu schmeißen!
Dein Ansehen ist bei mir sowieso im....! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Lurock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, Hopper find ich ja soo böse!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zur Verdeutlichung


ES GIBT ANDERE RAPPER!


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Zur Verdeutlichung
> ES GIBT ANDERE RAPPER!


Achso, dann tuts mir Leid, dass ich dich für einen Gangsta gehalten habe...
Aber andere Rapper? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

@Hernwhaga. Schön. Interessiert uns nicht. Geh bitte wieder in deine eigene Welt zurück in der du König bist und hör deine krassen Tracks.
_~frei nach Tseric_


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Zur Verdeutlichung
> ES GIBT ANDERE RAPPER!



Ja die gibt es. Doch ziehen wir mal in Betracht, welche anderen Rapper ich "respektiere".

Da wären zum einen die Fantastischen 4. (Oder Fettes Brot - kommt aufs gleiche hinaus) 

Sehen wir uns nun Ihre Fans an - sie sind normal angezogen und kommen äußert sozial rüber. Außerdem reden sie normal ohne "Ey weissu!" oder "Jo ey, krass alter".

Man sieht ihnen nicht an, dass sie HipHop hören.


Nun gehen wir auf die Fans von Sido, Bushido, Massiv, Fler und wie sie sonst noch alle heißen.

Sie tragen übergroße Klamotten, setzen ihre Mütze so auf, dass sie beim ersten Windstoß runterfällt und es sieht auchnoch auf extreme Art und Weise dämlich aus. Hinzu kommt das "Hose-in-die-Socke-stecken" - Was soll das??? Sie können sich nichtordentlich artikulieren (Die meisten - etwa 90%) und reagieren äußerst gereizt, wenn man sie nur anguckt.

Nur ein paar Beispiele, warum HipHopper gehasst werden. Und du Hernwhaga, bestätigst diese Meinung mit deinem Verhalten hier im Forum.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es. Doch ziehen wir mal in Betracht, welche anderen Rapper ich "respektiere".
> 
> Da wären zum einen die Fantastischen 4. (Oder Fettes Brot - kommt aufs gleiche hinaus)
> 
> ...



Mmmmh, ich mag gar keine Hopper.. auch keine Cola 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was muss ich jezz machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch nicht. Aber wirklich _hassen _tu ich nur Aggro Berlin & Co.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, ich mag gar keine Hopper.. auch keine Cola 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag sie auch nicht. Doch ich respektiere es, das sie so bleiben, obwohl die "Gangster"- Schiene erfolgreicher ist.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Aber wirklich _hassen _tu ich nur Aggro Berlin & Co.


Aggro-Gnome, mehr sind das nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Bonsaimännchen meinen, sie 
dürften alles! Wie muss es einem als 
Fan gehen? Man steht in der ersten Reihe,
deine Idol kommt zu dir und schreit zu dir:
"F**k dich! alda yo!" ins Gesicht! Entstehen so
Emos?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

*Kopfkratz* Gut möglich. 

CONGRATULATIONS!! YOU FOUND THE SOLUTION!!​


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Aber wirklich _hassen _tu ich nur Aggro Berlin & Co.




Man "tut" auch niemanden hassen.



Soviel zu 



> Hinzu kommt das "Hose-in-die-Socke-stecken" - Was soll das???




Mal abgesehen davon,dass ich mich vll höchstens mit Sido auseinandersetze:Ich habe noch einen Rapper gesehen, der sich die "Hose-in-die-Socke-steckt". 






> Sie tragen übergroße Klamotten,



Das mein Lieber,nennt man BAGGYSTYLE.




> setzen ihre Mütze so auf, dass sie beim ersten Winstoß runterfällt



Nein.




> und es sieht auchnoch auf extreme Art und Weise dämlich aus



Denkst DU.Ich finde es dämlicher,lange (und ich meine LANGE) Haare zu haben,irgendwelche Ledersachen und kA was "ihr" sonst noch Mode nennt zu tragen . Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.Auch wenn du und andere hier das nicht akzeptieren wollen. 




> und reagieren äußerst gereizt, wenn man sie nur anguckt.



Auch hier bin ich planlos und hab keine Ahnung ,wen oder was du meinst


Edit:
@Lurock

Sido ist btw grösser als du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das hat nix damit zu tun ,dass dun klein bist.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

> DIESE SCHEIß HAUPTSCHULKINDER


Du diskriminierst damit die Hauptschüler >_< (Hab nix gegen Hauptschüler aber ich muss zugeben viele haben nen Schaden!)
Auch bei uns auf dem Gymnasium hören vieleeeeeee Kid's Handymukke ( Top 10Charts auf Viva meistens)! Und die beste deutsche Hip Hop Crew ist KIZ meiner Meinung nach! Was ich seeeeehr gerne höre ist Lil' Wayne der ist sowas von cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

> Man "tut" auch niemanden hassen.


Sowas tun nur Leute, die keine Argumente habn.



> Mal abgesehen davon,dass ich mich vll höchstens mit Sido auseinandersetze:Ich habe noch einen Rapper gesehen, der sich die "Hose-in-die-Socke-steckt".


Dann komm ma nach Berlin.



> Das mein Lieber,nennt man BAGGYSTYLE.


Nenn es wie du willst, es sieht dennoch dämlich aus,



> Denkst DU.Ich finde es dämlicher,lange (und ich meine LANGE) Haare zu haben,irgendwelche Ledersachen und kA was "ihr" sonst noch Mode nennt zu tragen . Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.Auch wenn du und andere hier das nicht akzeptieren wollen.


Da muss ich ich leider enttäuschen. Ich bin Metaler und meine Haare sind leider (Für dich leider) nur 2 cm lang.



> Auch hier bin ich planlos und hab keine Ahnung ,wen oder was du meinst


Auch hir wieder: Dann komm mal nach Berlin.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> ......
> Edit:
> @Lurock
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähäm, er ist größer als ich? Klar, er dürfte auch 10 Jahre älter sein...
Aber das Groß- und Klein-Sein nix mit Größe im Allgemeinen zu tun hat,
ist mir neu... Ich will auch keine tiefgründigeren Sinn suchen, sags mir einfach!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Man "tut" auch niemanden hassen.


Ist Umgangssprache. Musst du nicht verstehen.



> Mal abgesehen davon,dass ich mich vll höchstens mit Sido auseinandersetze:Ich habe noch einen Rapper gesehen, der sich die "Hose-in-die-Socke-steckt".



Ich schon.



> Das mein Lieber,nennt man BAGGYSTYLE.



Wollte ich garnicht wissen. Trotzdem tausend Dank für die Info.



> Auch hier bin ich planlos und hab keine Ahnung ,wen oder was du meinst



Eigentlich leicht zu verstehen. Er meint Hip-Hopper.

Zu den langen Haaren und dem 'Sido.ist-größer-als-du' geb ich mal keinen Kommentar ab.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

> Nenn es wie du willst, es sieht dennoch dämlich aus,


Für dich vielleicht, ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache!


----------



## Deathtroll (21. Dezember 2007)

also cch habe grundsätzlich nix gegen hip hop... naja um etwas genauer zu sein nix gegen ch-hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aaaaber Hoppsers("hiphopper") auf der strasse hasse ich wie die pest naja evt weil bei uns nur solche rumlaufen die andere leute blöd anmachen um cool vor ihren kollegen da zu stehn .... mehrheitlich merkt man das einige von denen nur mitläufer sind... jo das wärs ^^


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

> die andere leute blöd anmachen um cool vor ihren kollegen da zu stehn


Das kenn ich auch, aber größtenteils nur von Türken ~.~ naja wenn man dann was zurückmeint ist's meistens still !


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

@Völligbuffed

"Da muss ich ich leider enttäuschen. Ich bin Metaler und meine Haare sind leider (Für dich leider) nur 2 cm lang."


Ok.Ich werde jetzt mal deine Logik einsetzen.Du hast 2cm Haare und bist Metaller.Das heisst ALLE haben Metaller lange Haare,weil ja alle gleich sind.


(Anders kann ich mir deine infantilen Äusserungen zum Teil nicht erklären.Auf die Hirnwichse,die von anderen ausgehen,werd ich jetzt mal nicht eingehen,hab echt wichtigeres zu tun.

also bye@thread,der eh geschlossen wird,weil es genau wegen so Deppen wie euch zu Rumgeflame kommt ,als Metaller = Flamer muahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Das kenn ich auch, aber größtenteils nur von Türken ~.~ naja wenn man dann was zurückmeint ist's meistens still !



Und man wird - zumindest ich - immer als Rassist & Nazi abgestempelt. Wenns denn Ausländer sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


> Ok.Ich werde jetzt mal deine Logik einsetzen.Du hast 2cm Haare und bist Metaller.Das heisst ALLE haben Metaller lange Haare,weil ja alle gleich sind.


Logik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@derpainkiller: Aso, dann haunse rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

> Und man wird - zumindest ich - immer als Rassist & Nazi abgestempelt. Wenns denn Ausländer sind. sleep.gif


Nur ich bin auch Ausländer


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> @Völligbuffed
> 
> "Da muss ich ich leider enttäuschen. Ich bin Metaler und meine Haare sind leider (Für dich leider) nur 2 cm lang."
> Ok.Ich werde jetzt mal deine Logik einsetzen.Du hast 2cm Haare und bist Metaller.Das heisst ALLE haben Metaller lange Haare,weil ja alle gleich sind.
> (Anders kann ich mir deine infantilen Äusserungen zum Teil nicht erklären.Auf die Hirnwichse,die von anderen ausgehen,werd ich jetzt mal nicht eingehen,hab echt wichtigeres zu tun.



Wie Du einem meiner anderen Posts entnehmen kannst, teile ich HipHopper in mindestens 2 Arten ein. Und zur schlimmeren gehörst eindeutig Du.

Wenn du besseres zu tun hast, dann mach das und nerve nicht die normalen Menschen mit deinem stumpfsinnigen und unüberlegten Posts. Danke.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Dezember 2007)

warum gebt ihr euch nicht endlich (edit: alle) einen kuss und vertragt euch wieder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> warum gebt ihr euch nicht endlich einen kuss und vertragt euch wieder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erm, nein, ich? Nen HipHopper küssen?

Dann hätte ich ja Geschmacksverkalkung. o_O


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

'cuz we can't.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Ihr habt gut reden, meine Ex hat HipHop gehört....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war nicht blind sonder taub! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Ausserdem scheint es einigen HipHoppern ja zu gefalln, wenn man sich "disst".


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

oO omg. Das würd ich nich aushalten.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> oO omg. Das würd ich nich aushalten.


Es war auszuhalten! Sogar sehr gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ihr habt gut reden, meine Ex hat HipHop gehört....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte mal eine FreunDIN(G), die hat TH gehört.

Die "Beziehnung" hat 2 Wochen gehalten, weil ich in ihrer Gegenwart immer TH verarscht habe. xD


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Aber sie konnte Metal nicht leiden, stimmt's? Oder warum sonst hat sie ihren Köter auf deine Stereoanlage gehetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Dezember 2007)

wenn nicht küssen dann...ähm...ja...
umarmen, schmusen, bussln, kuscheln, spongebob schauen...macht irgendwas nettes miteinander und besinnt euch lieber auf gemeinsamkeiten (wie...buffed.de community mitglied, penis etc) und vertragt euch

ihr füllt seite um seite nur mit vorwürfen dass die andere seite doof ist, was der betroffenen seite aber sowas von am after vorbeigeht und die wiederum die anderen beschimpfen die das selbe in dunkelgrün wiederholen

das wird langwilig!


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Aber sie konnte Metal nicht leiden, stimmt's? Oder warum sonst hat sie ihren Köter auf deine Stereoanlage gehetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hee...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hasse disch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Nein!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*wuääähhahahahaha*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Jop, da der Thread jetzt eh nuroch aus Spam besteht, sage ich mal Tschüss!^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich meinte nicht dich. Sondern Dien RubenPlinius oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht dich. Sondern Dien RubenPlinius oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. Dezember 2007)

HipHopper, Metaller, Emo, Gothic, Raver und wie sie nicht alle heißen NERVEN (ich bin Gothic, nur so am Rande oder umgangssprahclich auch "Gruftie" genannt).

Und warum? Weil jeder rumheult seine Subkultur würde keiner mögen, alle anderen sind ja SOOOOOOOOOO böse. Bloß lebt es jede Subkultur anders aus. HipHopper und Metallern hauen ihrem gegenüber eins auf die Murmel wenn er ihnen was an den Kopf wirft, Gothics und Emos ignorieren es in den meisten Fällen, Ravern sind zu zugedröhnt um was zu peilen und und und...

Diese Liste an Vorurteilen kann man ewig fortführen. Wenn es mir regelmäßig in der Stadt passiert das irgendwelche Hopper mich "scheiß Gruftie" schimpfen, dann krieg ich irgendwann nen dicken Hals auf Hopper. Im Endeffekt lass ich damit für einige schwarze Schafe der Szene alle büßen, aber naja, umgekehrt tun sie es nicht anders. 

Davon mal abgesehen das bei vielen Leuten unabhängig von Subkultur, Bezeichnung or whatever REDEN und ERKLÄREN um ggf. Missverständnisse durch Medien und Vorurteile auszubremsen nix bringt. 

Ist zar schon ne Weile her aber als ich so in der neunten Klasse war hat ich irgendwann kein Bock mehr drauf das in der großen Pause n Kreis aus Leuten um mich rumsteht und den ach so bösen Gruftie bewundert. Da reden nix gebracht hat hab ich mir willkürlich einen am Hals gepackt und gegen einen Steinpfeiler geworfen (wohl gemerkt war ich schon 2 Jahre an der Schule), danach war Ruhe. Seltsam wenn Gewalt doch nix bringt?

LEIDER sind es eben die schwarzen Schafe die Auffallen und einer Szene den schlechten Ruf geben. Wer ist heutzutage bei alten Omas beliebt? Keiner, jeder ist irgendwo angeschissen durch Medien und was weiss ich. Warum also auf Hoppern, Gothics oder sonstwem rumhacken? (ich erwähne gezielt Hopper und Gothic als eins da diese für mich die größtmögliche Differenz ausmachen). 

Tut was für euer Image oder lasst es. HipHopper haben es da leicht, einfach immer freundlich sein und das wars. Ein Gothic kann noch so freundlich sein wie er will, er sieht durch seine Kleidung den Satanisten sehr ähnlich, dummer Zufall (Wikipedia hilft bei Näherem weiter, gibt ein paar gute Artikel darüber), bloß dadurch sind Vorurteile eingefleischter. "Guter Gruftie oder böser Satanist?" Egal wie freundlich alle Gothics sein können so böse viele doch ausschauen wird uns das für immer an den Hacken hängen (den Medien sei dank).

Tut euch Hopper einfach zusammen und tut was gegen euer scheiß Image. IHR KÖNNT ES WENIGSTENS. Bring mal einem Schläger-Hopper den Unterschied von Gothic und Satanist bei (wofür gibts wohl zwei Ausdrücke?). Ihr seid definitiv nicht die einzigen mit solchen Problemen von daher: mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Bushido ist die 5t-nervigste Person Deutschlands!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bushido ist die 5t-nervigste Person Deutschlands!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der einzigste Hopper der mir nach dem Buffed-Interview sympathisch war,
wird gedisst? Nieder mit Elton!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Richtig. Die nervigste ist...naaa wer?










Richtig. Ich weiß es nicht. Klär mich auf. Aber nicht über es, sondern über die nervigste Person Deutschlands.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der einzigste Hopper der mir nach dem Buffed-Interview sympathisch war,
> wird gedisst? Nieder mit Elton!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Angst, Lurock. Du bist Nummer 2.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Keine Angst, Lurock. Du bist Nummer 2.


Was? Nicht die Nr.1?
Naja, wenigstens unter den Top-Ten


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin Nr. 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Allianz, die kann's.


----------



## Badomen (22. Dezember 2007)

mir persönlich ist die musik ja völlig egal an sich, mich stören eher die Auswirkungen...
diese Sinnlosen Sprachfehler die sich da bei manchen entwickeln...

allein wenn man in der Bahn schon immer so asis sieht die erstmal so alle "abchecken" und meinen müssen sich über welche lustig zu machen weil sie in der mehrzahl sind
besonderes gangsterhaft finden die es dann auch die türen zur seite zu treten, laut mit ihrer musik zu posen oder laut rumzulabern...
sowas nervt einfach nur


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

@Dark Guardian
mann o mann habt ihr Probleme...


----------



## Rednoez (22. Dezember 2007)

Was mir aber am meisten auffällt,diese ganze Gangsta-Scheisse kommt eig nur in Deutschland vor...war schon öfters im Süden Italiens,in denen auch relativ viele Ausländer sind(und auch relativ viele Hip-Hop hören)...aber so schlimm ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ1qVRQ2PvA ) ...niemals


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (22. Dezember 2007)

Nix gegen Hip-Hopper,hör auch selber Hip-Hop(auf gar keinen Fall so was wie Sido,Aggro Berlin...) aber ich find das passt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/xoopspol....php?poll_id=54


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

jo ich wohne in berlin (gottseidank noch am schönen fast-brandenburer-land-ende biesdorf^^) und muss in neukölln und kreuzberg arbeiten...grrr was da täglich abgeht ist echt heftig, erst gestern hab ich beobachtet wie ein kleiner 9 jähriger dauernd rumbrüllte: ey fick daine mutter du opfah! und dann hat er noch nen mädchen geschlagen etc. man man man was ist blos aus deutschland geworden? wieso müssen sich diese ghettokinder immer danebenbenehmen? und wegen solcher immigrantenkinder kommt halt ein schlechtes bild auf den gesamten hip hop dabei gibs noch guten zb YTcracker^^ (nerdrap) ich selber höre metal und hasse jegliche musik die was mit r n b, rap, hip hop zu tun hat, allerdings gibts wie gesagt ausnahmen wo man merkt das es nicht nur um lange puller und dicke karren geht..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Vallar schrieb:


> jo ich wohne in berlin (gottseidank noch am schönen fast-brandenburer-land-ende biesdorf^^) und muss in neukölln und kreuzberg arbeiten...



Du sagst es. Ich wohne zum Glück in Hellersdorf.

Und nein, Hellersdorf ist kein Kaff/Ghetto. Marzahn ist das, aber dadurch, dass sich irgendwelche Spinner einfallen lassen haben, die beiden Namen zusammenzulegen denken alle, auch Hellersdorf wäre so eine Hartz 4 Sammelstelle. -.-


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Ich wohne zum Glück in Hellersdorf.
> 
> Und nein, Hellersdorf ist kein Kaff/Ghetto. Marzahn ist das, *aber dadurch, dass sich irgendwelche Spinner einfallen lassen haben, die beiden Namen zusammenzulegen denken alle, auch Hellersdorf wäre so eine Hartz 4 Sammelstelle. -.-*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch so...


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dann komm mal nach Ffm/Rödelheim. Oder Ginnheim, wird langsam auch so. Zum Glück wohn' ich außerhalb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann die Diskussion über Hip Hop beginnt.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wann die Diskussion über Hip Hop beginnt.



Vermutlich garnie...

ihr habt noch exakt 5 Postings Zeit um den Thread hier sinnvoll zu nutzen, sonst mach ich den zu.


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

es geht ja nicht um hiphop selber sondern über die hopper, und da haben genug leute schon geschrieben das sie die nicht mögen weil sie sich zb. daneben benehmen (handy inner u-bahn etc), manch einer meint auch das er selber hopper ist aber die gangster nicht mag etc. das hat doch alles mit dem thema zu tun finde ich Oo


----------



## Mely79 (22. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Handy mugge is noch son Punkt wo ich mich übelst aufregen könnte!
> DIESE SCHEIß HAUPTSCHULKINDER kommen sich dabei auch noch toll vor!?die denken dass es cool ist anderen Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen.



Ich versteh echt net, warum es laufend solche Threads gibt, nur gegen HipHop. Warum sagt net mal einer was gegen Metal oder so? Sich anrempeln find ich auch net so toll auf nem Konzert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber naja, jeder hört das was er will, und man darf net alle über einen Kamm scheren, nur weil es Idioten gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ohne Worte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloranaa (6. Januar 2008)

Legends schrieb:


> Ich höre Hauptsächlich deutschen Rap !
> Vielen passt das nicht ... stört mich aber nicht !
> 
> 80s mag ich z.b. auch sehr !




Bei mir ganz genauso ... stimme dir völlig zu! Hip hop is der hammer genauso wie die leider der 80er

Lieber gehört TH usw aus dem verkehr gezogen...!!! Naja .... man kann ja nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HipHop 4-Live... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Der kleine is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Was ich an Hip Hop nicht mag?

Das wir sind die größte,
alle anderen sind scheiße,
wir sind cool..

Einfach das Arrogante getue!
ich lauf schwarz mit Stiefeln rum,
werde aber in ruhe gelassen,
weil ich nicht den Klisché (richtig?!)-haften Metaller,Satanisten,Antichristen
oder als was auch immer mich die anderen abstempeln darstelle.
Wenn mich jemand anspricht, antworte ich nicht mit "alter was willst du"
ich kann mich nett ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Was ich an Hip Hop nicht mag?
> 
> Das wir sind die größte,
> alle anderen sind scheiße,
> ...



Jop, that is richtisch.

btw: Du hast Misanthropen vergessen... Oo


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Entschuldigt,
aber mir ist etwas hierzu eingefallen
das ich loswerden möchte :-)

Im Deutsch Rap sind die Texte
mehr als Provokant, gar Diskriminierend.

Beispiel:

"Mein Körper ist Massiv, meine Waffen Automatik"
"Frauen sind nur Spielzeug"

Das ist Arrogant, Frauen Diskriminierend
und mich kotzt es tierisch an.

Und nein, in meiner Musik gibt es sowas nicht,
nur klare ansagen über Philosophie!


----------



## Szyslak (7. Januar 2008)

> Und nein, in meiner Musik gibt es sowas nicht,
> nur klare ansagen über Philosophie!


´I kill you
I kill you´

achja,

´Satan 4 Life´ geht auch noch!

Yay baby!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

das ist Cannibal Corpse, I will Kill you, hör ich nicht.
bevor ich ein lied zu meiner playlist hinzufüge,
a.)Informiere ich mich über die Band
b.)Lese ich den Liedtext und denke über dessen interpretation nach


----------



## Szyslak (7. Januar 2008)

> das ist Cannibal Corpse, I will Kill you, hör ich nicht.


Kp wer oder was das ist, ich wollte eigentlich was ganz anderes damit sagen..


> bevor ich ein lied zu meiner playlist hinzufüge,
> a.)Informiere ich mich über die Band
> b.)Lese ich den Liedtext und denke über dessen interpretation nach


1111einseinself!!!1


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> ´I kill you
> I kill you´
> 
> achja,
> ...


Nenn mir 5 Lieder in denen das vorkommt!
Ich kann dir aber mindestens 5 HipHop-Texte nennen die davon handeln wie cool die Hopper ja sind....


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. Januar 2008)

Hey...morden ist ok, aber Frauen diskriminieren geht schonmal garnicht :-)




> Im Deutsch Rap sind die Texte
> mehr als Provokant, gar Diskriminierend.



Err- so wie ich das sehe, kann heute keiner mehr seine Meinung sagen ohne einer belibigen Randgruppe unserer Gesellschaft (nicht das ich Frauen als solche sehe) auf den Schlips zu treten. Wenn solche "harten Kerle" die "Isch bin der Mann, Mann"-Klöten spielen lassen find ich das eher amüsant als diskriminierend. Als Frau würd ich so einen Pinnochio doch garnicht ernst nehmen- typisch verzweifelter Junge mit patriarchischen Vorbildern- bemitleidenswert. Vermutilch wurde er nicht lang genug gestillt oder er hat ein winziges Gerät...k.A. mir persönlich machts Spass, mich in genau dem Niveau zu suhlen. Da braucht man wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, wenn man einem Vertreter dieser verquerten Weltanschauung eine verbale Breitseite unterhalb aller Kanone verpasst.

Find Chauvies generell das letzte- ist leider wieder gross im kommen. Die kann man meiner Meinung nach in die gleiche Kiste wie das ganze Rassistengesindel packen und versenken.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Szyslak,
du bist wieder mal eine Flasche,
die von nichts eine Ahnung hat,
sehr schlecht argumentiert, hauptsache man hat die
(entschuldigt) fresse aufgerissen,

Unserer Auffassung nach, ist es widersprüchlich
dem Christlichen Weltbild folge zu leisten.

In diesem Weltbild, verkörpert der Satan (=Widersacher)
das Böse, und es wäre dumm das Böse anzubeten
um sich nach dem tot auf quälereien zu freuen.

Doch durch diese Weltanschauung sind soviele
Kriege, Verfolgungen enstanden, das wir sie nicht
tolerieren wollen!

Ich kenn Lurock nicht gut genug,
aber ich würde fast behaupten er hat die selbe auffassung,
nur er zieht sich zu einer Gruppierung und hält
sich offensichtlich damit, was schwer ist, deswegen
respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (7. Januar 2008)

> Szyslak,
> du bist wieder mal eine Flasche,
> die von nichts eine Ahnung hat,
> sehr schlecht argumentiert, hauptsache man hat die
> (entschuldigt) fresse aufgerissen,


Sagt mir der/die kleine Ex-Asoziale, der meine Posts nicht versteht.
Achja, was heisst denn wieder mal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo war ich denn noch eine Flasche?


> Unserer Auffassung nach, ist es widersprüchlich
> dem Christlichen Weltbild folge zu leisten.
> 
> In diesem Weltbild, verkörpert der Satan (=Widersacher)
> ...


Und dennoch tun dies welche.


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. Januar 2008)

> du bist wieder mal eine Flasche,
> die von nichts eine Ahnung hat,
> sehr schlecht argumentiert, hauptsache man hat die
> (entschuldigt) fresse aufgerissen,



...da hat jemand seinen Sonntagswortschatz rausgeholt.



> Unserer Auffassung nach, ist es widersprüchlich
> dem Christlichen Weltbild folge zu leisten.
> 
> In diesem Weltbild, verkörpert der Satan (=Widersacher)
> ...



"Satan" ist ein Symbol, nicht mehr, nicht weniger...habt ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Jede Art von Religion ist ein Krückstock- ich finds ziemlich debil wenn ein Kerl auf Krücken einen anderen Kerl wegen dessen Krücken auslacht.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

wnbe´s

Verwechselst du da was mit Okkultismus?
Satanismus ist aber nichts anderes als gegen das Christentum zu protestieren,
wenn du das mit den Gruppierungen so eng siehst,
na dann hast ja ne menge vorurteile gegen mich.
Dann bin ich ja ein Rechtsextremer Antichrist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(hasse gruppierungen..)

Wegen der Flasche:

Seit 4 Jahren darf ich mir nun schon anhören,
das wir alle Depressive Teufelsanbeter sind,
sicher gibt es da welche - die haben aber was falsch verstanden
oder es ist eben die Pubertät.

Ich mache unternehme etwas sinnvolles,
ich setze mich für meine Auffassung ein,
Gespräche, Plakate, die nähe mit der anderen Partei suchen.´


edit: nein, es ist nicht mein Sonntagswortschatz. Ich kann mich nur gewählt ausdrücken!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> "Satan" ist ein Symbol, nicht mehr, nicht weniger...habt ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Jede Art von Religion ist ein Krückstock- ich finds ziemlich debil wenn ein Kerl auf Krücken einen anderen Kerl wegen dessen Krücken auslacht.



Ich finde es gut, dass du es so umschreibst.

Dann bin ich, hmm, ein Arschloch. Denn ich lache die Leute mit Krücke aus, habe aber selbst keine. Dies bezieht sich selbstverständlich nur auf diese Metapher.
Ich würde keinen auslachen, weil er sich ein Bein gebrochen hat etc.


----------



## Szyslak (7. Januar 2008)

> Seit 4 Jahren darf ich mir nun schon anhören,
> das wir alle Depressive Teufelsanbeter sind,
> sicher gibt es da welche - die haben aber was falsch verstanden
> oder es ist eben die Pubertät.


Ach nein, jetzt rate mal was ich mir von diversen Leuten anhören muss, nur weil ich Hip Hop höre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

> Ich würde keinen auslachen, weil er sich ein Bein gebrochen hat etc.



Das sollte man auch nicht,
jeder hat seine macken,
Toleranz ist der schlüssel :-)

Siehe Sig!



> Ach nein, jetzt rate mal was ich mir von diversen Leuten anhören muss, nur weil ich Hip Hop höre.



Sicherlich, es ist anstrengend. Nun sieh mal wer oben mit SATAN angefangen hat.
Ich habe nichts gegen Hopper, sofern sie sich benehmen und nicht den obercoolen makker miemen.

Meine Freundin zB. hört gerne Tokio Hotel.
Dazu Mayhem, Finntroll, Rammstein, Nena
passt überhaupt nicht, sie wird auch fertig gemacht - aber sie zieht nicht über andere her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Man sollte Hopper auch in sofern unterscheiden, dass die meissten, die pöbeln, einen auf cool machen etc, diesen ganzen deutschen "Gangsta"-Rap hören.

Die Leute, die Fanta 4, Fettes Brot etc. hören, die fallen garnicht auf. Diese verhalten sich meisst normal.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

> Die Leute, die Fanta 4, Fettes Brot etc. hören, die fallen garnicht auf. Diese verhalten sich meisst normal.



Kann man nicht auf die Musik zurückverfolgen finde ich.
Einer meiner besten freunde hört Deutsch Rap,
Bushido und Underground zeugs, da kommen "harte"
Texte vor, nur er verwirklicht sie nicht um damit
seinen Charakter in den Schatten zu stellen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Ich schrieb ja auch extra "die meissten".

EDIT: Ich kenne selbst einen, der den Müll hört. Der hat zwar einen extremen Handytick, aber sonst ist er I.O.

2tes Edit hat dumme Fehler ausgemerzt. -.-


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Entschuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Mely79 schrieb:


> Ich versteh echt net, warum es laufend solche Threads gibt, nur gegen HipHop. Warum sagt net mal einer was gegen Metal oder so?



weil metal gut ist


----------



## Amathaon (7. Januar 2008)

Hip Hop is in den meisten Fällen vom Musikalischen her niveaulos von den geschmacklosen Texten mal ganz zu schweigen

was ich da noch eher mag sin so sachen wie fanta 4 die ich auch musikalisch hochwertiger finde ( zb 'jein' von fettes brot, das is echt ok für das rap/hiphop genre)


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

> weil metal gut ist



jedem das seine!


----------



## Amathaon (7. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> weil metal gut ist



im großen und ganzen zustimm wobei ja das metal genre weit gefächert is ... und so sachen wie  cannibal corpse neben z.b Blind Guardian hinzustellen is nen ziemlicher spagat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Und nein, in meiner Musik gibt es sowas nicht,
> nur klare ansagen über Philosophie!




marduk ist ne super kriegspropangandistische band die ganz nah am rechten rand steht,
das soll besser sein?
wohl kaum


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

> marduk ist ne super kriegspropangandistische band die ganz nah am rechten rand steht,




aus deiner ideologie heraus vielleicht nicht,
aber vielleicht entspricht sie ja meinem ideal!?


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> aus deiner ideologie heraus vielleicht nicht,
> aber vielleicht entspricht sie ja meinem ideal!?




tja, das mag wohl sein,
in meinem ideal wird zwischen arten von menschenverachtung nicht differenziert,
alles andere empfinde ich auch als verlogen.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Dann informier dich bitte noch etwas mehr über Marduk,
es ist in ihren liedern immer von Verteidigen,
Beschützen die rede.
Es geht ihnen lediglich darum, das die werte der Menschen
auf ein minimum geschraubt werden, das sie sehen das
viele streitereien sinn-und nutzlos sind.
Der Krieg wird nur als zeichen des Schlechten
benutzt, um zu demonstrieren was passiert wenn
es so weiter läuft.

1.Reicheutsch/Römische Reich
2.Reicheutsches Kaiserreich
3.Reich: 1933-1945
4.Reich: nicht mehr fern


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dann informier dich bitte noch etwas mehr über Marduk,
> es ist in ihren liedern immer von Verteidigen,
> Beschützen die rede.
> Es geht ihnen lediglich darum, das die werte der Menschen
> ...




ja klar, so kann mans interpretieren wenn man es gut finden will,
songzeilen wie zb 
"We must bath in the blood of the vermins, called turks, to win
The muslims are to be executed, for they live in great sin"
ist in der tat das werk grosser menschenfreunde die keinerlei feindbilder aufbauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

lies mal seite 13,
ich da hab ich geschrieben das ich
nur bestimmte lieder höre,
ich höre zum Beispiel Absurd,
NS-Black Metal Band(Hendrik Möbus, klingelts?)
höre mir die NS Propaganda lieder aber nicht an,
aber ich höre die Band trotzdem, macht mich nicht zu einem Rechten :-)


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

Tja man mag es kaum glauben ich hören und mache seid über 15 Jahre HipHop und verdiene sogar ein wenig damit.

Aber das Proplemm das viele Leute mit den HipHopern haben ist wahrscheins, das sie sich selbst für die besten halten, die krassesten gangster und ghetto kids halten.

Als ich angefangen habe HipHop zu hören wurde ich immer deswegen verprügelt in der Schule und mit worten konfrontiert wie " was hörst du für bananenpflücker musik" damals war es eben ne ausenseiter musik.

Und heute ist HipHop für viele kein Lebensgefühl/einstellung mehr sondern nur noch Trend, genau wie House oder Gothik usw.

Ein weiterer teil sind die meist unintiligenten texte, einiger artists, die sich sowieso alle immer wieder wiederholen, und dadurch ein großen teil von gewalt an kleine jugendliche weitergeben. Für mich ist HipHop immer noch was ganz anderes wie für die die im Mainstream leben und ihn hören. Aber was solls.

Die meisten sind keien HipHoper sie sidn nur mitgänger einer einstellung die zum trend wurde.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Templer 2k,

du bist der coolste Hopser den ich kenne
Danke das es normalies wie dich gibt <3


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> lies mal seite 13,
> ich da hab ich geschrieben das ich
> nur bestimmte lieder höre,
> ich höre zum Beispiel Absurd,
> ...




ja und jetzt?
du hörst also gerne bands die klar faschistische ideologien vertreten, aber nicht die songs in denen sie das tun.
deine sache, mir ist ehrlich gesagt scheiss egal was du für musik hörst, auffällig ist nur das du hip hop "über einen kamm scherst" in dem du von mackertum, wir sind die grössten und frauenfeindlichkeit redest ohne konkrete beispiele zu nennen.
auf der anderen seite sagst du du hörst keine musik die sowas macht, bei deiner musik gibts nur nur klare ansagen über Philosophie.
und dabei hast du nen banner von marduk im profil, die neben bands wie zb absurd und burzum sich weder von faschistischen ideologien distanzieren, sondern mehr noch in eben diesen szenen grosse fanbases haben.
also ist marduk obwohl gross in deiner signatur verlinkt trotzdem kein beispiel für das was du meinst?
letztendlich beantwortet aber auch die frage nach deinen lieblingsbands nicht die frage ob du rechts bist oder nicht, aber du machst ja durch den banner werbung zb für marduk, also scheinst du doch der ansicht zu sein das mehr leute marduk brauchen und du dich danit identifizierst oder?
warum sollte man kostenlos werbung für ne politisch absolut grenzwertige band machen machen man ihre ideologien nicht verbreiten will?

wenn man das so sieht fragt man sich halt einfach nur, was willst du uns mitteilen?
hip hop schlecht weil alle maschos und frauenfeindlich, deine musik nicht aber du hörst zb marduk, aber nu die nicht bösen songs.
es gibt non zugegebenermassen ziemlich schmalzigen spruch aus nem film der aber auf dieses thema ganz gut passt:
dein inneres zeigt nicht wer du bist, das was du tust zeigt wer du bist.
und was du tust ist klar, werbung für marduk machen.

also wirklich, wenn man so diskutiert wird man nicht ernst genommen,
nichtmal hier.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Hip Hop ist weder schlecht noch gut,
Genau wie sämtliche andere Musik und einstellungsrichtungen.

Nur ich kann Musik hören was ich möchte,
Und dennoch meine Freie Meinung zeigen oder?

Siehe Sig.
Solange wir/ich die regeln zum Gesellschaftlichen Miteinander beachten.

Und klar,
du hast recht ich mach Werbung für Marduk, in diesem Fall auch noch Gorgoroth, aber nicht um Menschen in die Rechte Szene zu führen,
aber sieh mal noch ein stückchen unter die Bilder,
da steht wie ich dazu stehe!


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hip Hop ist weder schlecht noch gut,
> Genau wie sämtliche andere Musik und einstellungsrichtungen.
> 
> Nur ich kann Musik hören was ich möchte,
> ...




das heisst also, wenn du so gegen intoleranz bist macht dich das sensibel und offenäugig für rechten scheiss der passiert und dir zb im internet unterkommt,
und du wirst auch darauf reagieren wenn du ihn siehst?
meinst du das mit toleranz?
oder ist es eher so das du alles tolerierst, also auch menschenverachtung, rassismus, faschismus etc?


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

> oder ist es eher so das du alles tolerierst, also auch menschenverachtung, rassismus, faschismus etc?



Ich bin im großräumig ausgedrückt
gegen Fanatismus und die darausfolgende Gewalt.

(darf ich das schreiben? ich tus einfach..)

Christen führten Kriege gegen den Islam
Islam gegen Juden
und so weiter,
letztendlich glauben alle an Gott,
sie misachten zB. das "einfache" Gebot
"Du sollst nicht töten" in dem fall ist das Judentum/Christentum
nicht praktikabel umsetzbar, wenn man ihn wie vorgeschrieben
..wortsuch..."betreibt"


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich bin im großräumig ausgedrückt
> gegen Fanatismus und die darausfolgende Gewalt.
> 
> (darf ich das schreiben? ich tus einfach..)
> ...




du hast meine frage nicht beantwortet,
lass den krieg in fernen ländern die du noch nie gesehen hast mal aussen vor,
wenn dir rechter scheiss unterkommt, in dem klar und dogmatisch gegen andere rassen gehetzt wird, findest du das scheisse oder gut, oder ist es dir egal.
und wenn du es scheisse findest, würdest du den internetbuddy drauf ansprechen?


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Selbstverständlich ist das vulgär gesagt scheiße.
Wie gehabt, die sachen, die die Hetzjagd vorrantreiben,
davon lasse ich die finger - dennoch gibt es Lieder,
die nicht auf rechte propaganda zu führen sind.

Bestes Beispiel, habe ich für dich rausgesucht:

Absurd - Wotans Krieger

Ganz klar "Werbung" für Odin, den Blutgott
den die Neonazis als ihren neuen Gott sehen

Absurd - Der Scharlachrote Tod

Keine Spur von Nationalsozialismus,
lediglich texte über Tod und Verderben,
wie sie im BM bereich durchaus üblich sind.



> und wenn du es scheisse findest, würdest du den internetbuddy drauf ansprechen?



könntest du den Teil bitte nochmal anders Formulieren,
habe ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist das vulgär gesagt scheiße.
> Wie gehabt, die sachen, die die Hetzjagd vorrantreiben,
> davon lasse ich die finger - dennoch gibt es Lieder,
> die nicht auf rechte propaganda zu führen sind.
> ...





du bist echt schwer von begriff,
du sagst du hörst kontroverse bands und hast banner von denen am start aber bist kein fascho,
wenn du jetzt hier auf dieser art der kommunikation wie wir sie jetzt führen aber einen klaren fascho erkennst, der öffentlich werbung für seine ideologien macht, zb hier auf dieser seite die auch von vielen kindern besucht wird,
würdest du versuchen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen?
oder noch einfacher ausgedrückt, akzeptierst du rechte propaganda in der öffentlichkeit?


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Jetzt habe ich dich Verstanden :-)

Ich drücke mich auch noch klarer aus:

Ich höre nur die Musik,
werbe, so empfinde ich es, nicht für die Rechte Szene,
die DHF (Deutsche Heidnische Front)
sondern nur für Marduk als Musik Gruppe.

Ich akzeptiere keine Werbung, die auf irgendwelche Fanatischen,
Faschistischen ideologien aufbaut,
jedoch liegt die entscheidung,
für was ich werbe bei mir.
Es macht einen unterschied,
ob ich den Marduk Banner zu einer Nazi Seite verlinken würde,
oder nur auf die Bandseite, wie ich es machen würde.

Und nein, Buffed.de hat mir erlaubt,
diesen Banner in meiner Signatur zu tragen.

Davor hatte ich einen Absurd Banner,
dieser ist verboten worden, wurde als belästigend empfunden
also habe ich ihn freiwillig entfernt.


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere keine Werbung, die auf irgendwelche Fanatischen,
> Faschistischen ideologien aufbaut,




viel drum herum wie immer aber eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob du es akzeptierst oder nicht,
es nicht tolerieren bedeutet nicht gut heissen aber auch nichts dagegen machen,
es nicht akzeptien wiederrum würde bedeuten das du aktiv etwas dagegen tust.
das ist eigentlich nur ein winzig kleiner schritt in eine richtung weg vom fanatischen und faschistischen, aber ich kann beweisen das du selbst den nicht gehst wenns drauf ankommt.
in deinem abgangsthread unterhälst du dich lang und breit mit nem user der folgendes in seiner signatur stehen hat:

my color is white.

i value law, order, community and light.
i love to protectthe socialorder and the rule of law.
at my best, i a, just and protective.
at my worse, i am authoritarian and dogmatic.
my symbol is a sunburst.
my enemies are black and red.

ob das rassistisch ist werde ich hier mit sicherheit nicht diskutieren,
wer augen im kopf hat und ein gehirn dahinter ist klar im vorteil.

wie gesagt, nicht dein inneres zeigt wer du bist, sondern das was du tust,
oder in dem fall nicht tust.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

welcher user bitte!?
die siggi erschreckt mich


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

wie gesagt, wer augen hat ist klar im vorteil

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...27388&st=20


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> welcher user bitte!?
> die siggi erschreckt mich



Das bin ich wohl.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss bisschen sehr extreme siggi oder!?!?!?!?


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich habe nun meine Sig verlinkt. Und wenn man nun drauft klickt öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, oder Tab, je nachdem. Und dort geht es um das *Trading Card Game, Magic the Gathering.* Dort gibt es fünf Farben. Rot, Weiß, Blau, Schwarz und Grün. Es ist nur ein Spiel und hat rein GAR NICHTS mit Rassismus zu tun. Das kam lediglich bei einem kleinen Test raus, den ich aus Spaß gemacht habe, weil ich Spieler dieses Spieles bin. Und bei diesem Spiel verträgt sich die *Farbe* Weiß nun mal nicht mit Schwarz und Rot, da diese Farben starke Karten gegen Weiß haben, allerdings auch Weiß gegen die beiden.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Okay, alles klar ist in ordnung ;-)
aber Vreen hat recht, man kann unwissend
schnell falsch interpretieren, gerade in solchen dingen.


----------



## Thoraros (7. Januar 2008)

Ach, das gute alte Magic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss ich K0l0ss unterstützen, da ich selbst sehr lange dieses Spiel gespielt habe und diese Farben wirklich vorkommen.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ach, das gute alte Magic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhrhr, ein Magic-Spieler und Rammstein-Fan. Danke für die Unterstützung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

interessanterweise bin ich der einzige dem das hier auffällt


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Habe selber bis vor ca. einem Jahr Magic gespielt,
finde aber niemanden mehr zum spielen :-)


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> interessanterweise bin ich der einzige dem das hier auffällt



Tut mir auch Leid. War auch mein Fehler, das ich die Verlinkung rausgenommen habe, was ich ja jetzt, um weitere Missverständnisse zu verhindern, rückgängig gemacht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit: Um auch noch evtl das letzte Missverständniss zu klären, welches noch auftreten *könnte* : Die Farben stehen für 5 verschiedene Landschaftstypen: Weiß= Ebene, Blau = Insel, Grün = Wald, Schwarz = Sumpf, Rot = Gebirge


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> K0l0ss bisschen sehr extreme siggi oder!?!?!?!?




das krasse an der geschichte ist ja eigentlich, auch wenn es wirklich ein missverständnis ist,
das du es im ersten moment glaubst und es "ein bisschen" extrem findest.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

da steht bisschen sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> da steht bisschen sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na dann geht das natürlich total klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (7. Januar 2008)

> wenn du jetzt hier auf dieser art der kommunikation wie wir sie jetzt führen aber einen klaren fascho erkennst, der öffentlich werbung für seine ideologien macht, zb hier auf dieser seite die auch von vielen kindern besucht wird,
> würdest du versuchen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen?



tja den gibts hier shco mit dem namen riesentrolli


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

aber is doch total offtopic obwohls n interesantes thema is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> tja den gibts hier shco mit dem namen riesentrolli


bin ich deiner meinung nach der fascho oder der der was dagegen macht?


----------



## Vreen (7. Januar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> tja den gibts hier shco mit dem namen riesentrolli





tja, wenn er der einzige wäre,
nicht wahr?


----------



## Durlok (7. Januar 2008)

ich denke dass der hass auf hipper daher kommt da (ich weiss bestimmt nicht alle) aber viele diesen styl pflegen als hip hopper must du kriminell sein voll den maker raushängen lassen posen wass das zeug hält getto ftw u.s.w.
auch in vielen musikstücken wird ein solches verhalten propagiert

hip hop musik ist bestimmt nicht schlecht mann denke da an alte sachen wie A Tribe Called Quest und so super sound
aber was aus der bewegung entschtanden ist find ich teilweisse auch sehr fragwürdig

ich weiss auch heute gibt es noch andere gute musiker in dieser richtung aber der komerz zielt eher in diese ganster richtung und das ist auch dass was die meisten aussenstehenden davon mitbekomme


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

/sign


----------



## Templer2k (8. Januar 2008)

genau meine meinung Durlog


----------



## Isthos (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde viele Lieder von Sido,Bushido etc rein Instrumental sehr gut. Das die Texte größtenteils  
schlecht, schwachsinnig etc sind würde ich direkt unterschreiben. 
MfG


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo ;D

Was hab ich gegen Hip Hop?
Nunja .. im vergleich zu allen anderen "Lieder" kommt darin kein gesinge vor sondern nur ein doofes JO JO ICH FICK DEINE MuTTA JO JO CHECK THAT U IDiOT JO JO ...

Hip Hop war früher sowas wie der Bandenkrieg unter den "Schwarzen" in den Getthos. Nur halt ohne waffe haben sie sich so beleidigt.

Besonders der neue Deutsche Hip Hop regt mich auf. Weil auf ich fick deine mutter und mein Geld ist mehr als deins kake hab ich keinen Bock. (U.a Der Masken Typ .. kp wie der heisst. ) Der einzige Deutsche den ich noch hören kann wenns mal läuft ohne das ich umschalte ist buschido. Da "fickt" er wenigstens nicht alles ^^

Die leute die Hip Hop toll finden naja .. aber sich gleich so anziehen .. jedem das eine


----------



## Szyslak (8. Januar 2008)

> Sicherlich, es ist anstrengend. Nun sieh mal wer oben mit SATAN angefangen hat.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Hopper, sofern sie sich benehmen und nicht den obercoolen makker miemen.


Du hast angefangen den HipHop über einen Kamm zu scheren (wie Vreen ja auch schon feststellte), falls du es nicht wolltest, hast du dich unklar ausgedrückt. Ich akzeptiere von jedem die Meinung, wenn diese auch anständig ist und nicht gerade so


> Im Deutsch Rap sind die Texte
> mehr als Provokant, gar Diskriminierend.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...


Für mich hört sich das so an, als wenn alle Lieder so wären. Daher habe ich habe lediglich die ganzen Rock / Langhaar Musikrichtungen über einen Kamm geschert. Mehr wollte ich dir von Anfang an eigentlich nicht sagen. Aber danke fürs mitmachen, ich geh mal wieder ein paar BitcheZ abchecken alda.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

ich bin selbst mit einem hiphopper befreundet aber auch er redet  oft halt so:deine mudda alta,jib check ni**a usw.
meistens sag ich ihm dann er soll sich ein bisschen zusammenreißen und das macht er dann meistens auch
aber bei mir in der klasse gibs noch schlimmere...
da gibt es welche die sich als "fighter" bezeichnen.
das sind die typen die sich den ganzen tag über bruce lee,jet li,kung fu,karate und den (achtung jetzt kommts):fightermäßigsten style unterhalten.
diese kerle gehn mir noch mehr auf die nerven als jeder hiphopper


hiphop kann auch freundschaften zerstören.
ein ehemaliger freund von mir hat vor ca 2 jahren angefangen hiphop zu hören seitdem
klaut er,nimmt drogen,schwänzt die schule,zieht andere ab usw 
natürlich habe ich kein interesse mit si jemandem befreundet zu sein

soloange man den "hiphop lifestyle" nicht übertreibt ist es nicht so schlimm aber sobald man mit diesem scheiß anfängt hört der spaß auf 

hiphopper ist nich gleich proll
jemand der hiphop hört weil er wa echt super findet ist ein hiphopper
jemand der hiphop hört und andere abzieht weil er ein gangsta sein will ist einfach nur ein dummer proll

aber das ist nur meine meinung


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

ich mag hip hopper. ich könnte nur keinen ganzen essen.


----------



## Hishabye (11. Januar 2008)

Ich selber habe früher auch deutschen HipHop gehört ^^ 

Sachen wie Curse (warum kommt keiner auf ihn? der Typ macht doch einfach nur geile Texte mit Hand und  Fuss), Samy Deluxe, Absoulte Beginner, Torch,..

Aber was heutzutage als HipHop in den Medien (vorallem Viva!) ausgestrahlt wird, ist nur noch zum heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da werden einfach Frauen nieder gemacht, Gewalt verherrlicht, auf Prollo gewmacht und man sieht ja nur das die in einer Gruppe stark sind, so wie die sich immer präsentieren. 
Vorallem das mit den Frauen, wie über die in en Texten runtergezogen werden kotzt mich dermassen an -.-

Und was ich überhaupt net hören kann ist das Wort "OPFER"....es gibt ja auch son tolles Lied von Fler wo die ganzen Rhymes sich nur auf Opfer und Opfer reimen XD

"Du stehst blöde im Club, 
Geh nach Hause du Opfer, 
Wer braucht dich du Opfer? 
Halt die Schnauze du Opfer, 
Die neue deutsche Welle kommt und jeder jumpt, 
Du bist bescheuert, bist am haten, red nicht Punk, "

Sehr einfallsreich ^^..sowas kriegt auch ein 12jähriger zustande

Und habt ihr mal gehört wie Sido rappt? Also der kommt nicht mal an die Geschwindigkeit und Flow von Samy oder Curse annähernd ran...Der würde im Freestyle Battle untergehn XD

Und die ganzen Kiddies sehen es und machen es nach...Benehmen sich als wären die grad ausm Dschungel gekommen, denken sie seien die Besten und dürften alles und jeden anmachen was denen entgegenkommt (Bis sie mal wirklich auf den Falschen treffen) ^^

Vorallem wie schon hier erwähnt..auch der Umgang mit deren tollen Mp3-Handys geht mir auf den Keks.
Muss man wirklich überall die Menschheit mit seiner Musik nerven? Es gibt so ne tolle Erfindung die nennt sich Kopfhörer ^^ 

Aber ich denke die machen es eher als ne Art Provokation..

Früher gabs so ein Gehabe nicht :/ Klar gab es mal Prügeleien auf dem Schulhof. Aber man wurd nicht mit Messern oder sonstigen Zeug bedroht.
Da haben sich die Kerle mal auf die Nuss gehaun, aber dann wars wieder gut und endete nicht in einem "Clan-Krieg" oO 

Heute haben teilweise Schüler Angst zur Schule zu gehen, wegen solchen Unterbelichteten Menschen.
Wo kommen wir da bald hin?
Klar spielt auch eine Erziehung von Zuhause eine große Rolle. Aber manchmal können die besten Eltern nichts tun gegen das pubertäre Verhalten deren Sprösslinge.
Und die Mädels der HipHopper werden auch nicht besser, statt sich von dem Frauenfeindlichen-Bild abzugrenzen, machen die noch lustig mit...

Tragen im Winter nen Rock der als Gütel durchgehen könnte, ein bauchfreien Top mit nem Ausschnitt bis zum Bauchnabel und poppen mit jedem rum (gibt auch Ausnahmen..ich spreche hier von der auffälligen Mehrheit) und wunder sich dann warum sie als "Bitch" abgestempelt werden...oO

Also die ganze Subkultur ist echt den Bach runtergefahren 

Was auch ein Aufreger war:
Eine Platte von einer Death/Black-metal Band wiurde auf den Index gesetzt und solche Alben wie von Bushido und Sido dürfen immernoch mit ihrer Gewalt verherrlichten und Frauenfeindlichen-Bild immernoch an Jugendlichen frei verkauft werden...also da versteh ich net den Sinn ..
Wo auch die ganzen Politiker auch im Moment über die Gewalt der Jugendlichen im Mom am disskutieren ist.
Die Jugendlichen haben halt falsche Vorbilder !
Oder denklen, die dass wenn sie jemanden auf die Fresse hauen, später mal nen Job kriegen, womit sie selber die Whg bezahlen müssen und ihr Essen und Trinken? oO

Und das die Gesellschaft auch immer auf die Jugend rumhackt die Metal hört...tztztz
Die meisten Metaler sind ganz friedlich. Zumeist wollen sie unter sich selbst sein, um über Ihre Musik zu disskutieren und ein, zwei Bierchen dabei trinken.
Die wenigstens suchen da Stress.
Man sieht es ja an Wacken..da gibt es kaum Stress. All die leute wollen einfach ihren Spass haben auf diesem Festival.

Zur allerletzt: 
In den meisten Hip-Hop Diskotheken gibt es heutzutage mind. an einem Abend ne Prügelei ^^ oder will mir da einer widersprechen?

Wer sich das alles durchgelsen hat der kriegt nen Keks von mir XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Der einzige Deutsche den ich noch hören kann wenns mal läuft ohne das ich umschalte ist buschido. Da "fickt" er wenigstens nicht alles ^^



ha ha ha ha ha, alter nimm mal bitte den kopf aus dem arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


song gangbang von bushido:

Ein Schwanz in den Arsch, ein Schwanz in den Mund
Ein Schwanz in die Fotze, jetzt wird richtig gebumst
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt

Leg dein Geld auf den Tisch es wird zeit fÃ¼r die drei Ticker
Ich mach Gangbang und schick euch in die 30er
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt

Yeah ich komm in deine Stadt dein Bezirk wird ganz ruhig
Bring mir die Typen die du kennst ich nehm sie alle durch
Ich setzte das um was du Leuten vor machst
Du brauchst nicht viel zu reden ich ficke euch noch vor acht
Ich zeig dir was passiert wenn wir beide streit haben
Deine Tochter wird fÃ¼r meine Jungs zum Leihwagen
Ich steh im Mittelpunkt weil ich das nicht anders kenn
Wenn du nicht down mit mir bist geh wo anders hin
Bild dir nichts mehr ein du bist nicht G. genug
Ich will dein Geld haben ich gib dir ein Beat und gut
Du bist Ã¤lter als ich (Doch er kann doppelt soviel)
Ich hab alle Flows drauf und verkloppe dich Freak
Guck dich bitte an merkst du wie beliebt du noch bist
Du warst ein Star wie dammed mein Homie jetzt riechst du nach Fisch
Gib kein fick ihr seid den fick nicht wert
Ich bin hier die alte Fickelite fick ich zuerst

Ein Schwanz in den Arsch, ein Schwanz in den Mund
Ein Schwanz in die Fotze, jetzt wird richtig gebumst
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt

Leg dein Geld auf den Tisch es wird zeit fÃ¼r die drei Ticker
Ich mach Gangbang und schick euch in die 30er
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt

Lass deine Kinder nicht zur Schule Hengzt rockt das Haus
Ich mach deinen Pausenhof zum Schlachthof, Panik bricht aus
Hier ist der Treff des Raps, Bass Sultan Hengzt
Ja ohne Maulkorb mit Saad und Bushido
Guckt ihr Zecken, Bordsteinfressen
Ketten raus, Kragen hoch Billigketten brechen
Wenn ich Rappe sagen Mama's nur A und U
Ich bin direkt auss'm Kietz von der Klickbasscrew
Was du Pussy, wer schiebt 'ne Welle
Ich hab die grÃ¶sste Schnautze Deutschlands halt die fresse
Ich mach Geld von CD's Ã¼ber Tapes
Jeder der mich battlen will ist um 7 okay
Du Haufen StÃ¼ckscheiÃŸe sei leise, Rap nicht
Fick dein Image nur ein Blick ich fick dich
Denkst du es ist spaÃŸ wenn ich dich Therapier
Kommt ruhig zu viert, ihr werdet alle blamiert

Ein Schwanz in den Arsch, ein Schwanz in den Mund
Ein Schwanz in die Fotze, jetzt wird richtig gebumst
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt

Leg dein Geld auf den Tisch es wird zeit fÃ¼r die drei Ticker
Ich mach Gangbang und schick euch in die 30er
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt

Herzlich willkommen auf dem Asphalt er singt dir ein Lied
Guck zum Horizont, was willst du Kind hier
Zwischen MÃ¤nnern die mit Hero und Koks Ticken
Wir sind die drei die euch Zecken in den Zoo schicken
Die euch so ficken bis ihr euer Blut kotzt
Ich bin Berliner der nicht redet sondern zuboxt
Deine ganze Familie sind Taschenspieler
Ich werd zu 90% morgen Waffendealer
Ich werd's so machen wie der Cowboy im Western
Ich trink nur noch Whisky und fick deine Schwestern
Bring mir alle deine Kumpels du Pfadfinder
Geht macht ne Boygroup und nennt euch die Arschkinder
Ich bin nicht ASD, ich bin ein Hardliner
DrÃ¼ck deiner Mutter mein Tape in den Artliner
Niemand hier hatte jemals einen SchulabschluÃŸ
Komm nenn mich Bruder komm gib mir einen BruderkuÃŸ

Ein Schwanz in den Arsch, ein Schwanz in den Mund
Ein Schwanz in die Fotze, jetzt wird richtig gebumst
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt

Leg dein Geld auf den Tisch es wird zeit fÃ¼r die drei Ticker
Ich mach Gangbang und schick euch in die 30er
Es ist Gang Ga Gang Ga Gang Gang Gang Bang
Bushido, Saad und Bass Sultan Hengzt


----------



## Szyslak (11. Januar 2008)

Du denkst dein Leben könnt\' so eigentlich nicht schlimmer laufen,
und in dir drinnen ist ein riesengroßer Trümmerhaufen,
und jedes Mal wenn etwas schönes passiert tut es dir weh,
weil du es womöglich verlierst.
Du würdest gern in die Zukunft blicken,
du fühlst dich alt und deswegen bist du gar nicht so wie all die andern Jugendlichen.
Guck mal ein Außenseiter, nur weil sie schwarz liebt.
Ihr Lehrer sagt, dass man in ihr \'nen Psychopath sieht.
Und auch die anderen Mädchen schicken sie weg,
das ist der Grund, warum sie sich vor den Blicken versteckt
und sie würde gerne lachen doch,
wie soll sie lachen wenn sie jeden Tag alleine in der Klasse hockt?
Und so beschwingt, als ob sie eine Tote wär
und für ein kleines Bisschen Spaß halten die Drogen her.
Sie will so gerne raus, 
sie wär so gerne Staub
und deswegen blickt sie zu den Sternen rauf

Das Leben ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen hol\'n,
denn dieser Regen der die Sonne am verdrängen ist zeigt,
dass alles Schöne nur vergänglich ist.

Das Leben ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen hol\'n,
denn dieser Regen der die Sonne am verdrängen ist zeigt,
dass alles Schöne nur vergänglich ist.

Du ziehst die Decke über deinen Kopf,
denn deine Eltern streiten sich,
es ist soweit, sie scheiden sich.
Schon wieder hörst du deine Mutter in der Küche weinen
und schon seit langem frisst du diese Scheiße in dich rein.
Sie wollten dir Mut machen,
es wär\' nicht endgültig vorbei, 
nur \'ne räumliche Trennung für \'ne Zeit,
doch er glaubte seinen Eltern nicht,
er war kein kleines Kind,,
doch für das, was er fühlte, waren beide blind.
Er ging daran kaputt, also lief er von zu Hause weg,
sein ganzes Leben war ein Haufen Dreck.
Und dieses Leben war ihm nichts wert.
Ja dieses Leben war zwar alles, aber nicht fair.
Dieser Junge fühte sich allein gelasssen,
er wollte nie wieder zurück, weil er das Gefühl bekam, dass ihn beide hassen.
Er stellt die Frage: \"Warum ist alles so gelaufen?\"
und ertränkte seine Depression in Komasaufen.

Das Leben ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen hol\'n,
denn dieser Regen der die Sonne am verdrängen ist zeigt,
dass alles Schöne nur vergänglich ist.

Das Leben ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen hol\'n,
denn dieser Regen der die Sonne am verdrängen ist zeigt,
dass alles Schöne nur vergänglich ist.

Ja ich hör\' dich in der Dusche weinen
und nicht mal dieser laute Schrei wird dich jemals von dieser tiefen Wut befreien.
Du machst dir Vorwürfe, du hast das alles nur für ihn getan,
um sein scheiß Heroin zu zahl\'n.
Es wurde immer mehr und auch die Schulden kamen,
er gehörte nie zu diesen Männern die geduldig waren
und was er dann verlangte, konnte sie nicht versteh\'n,
er zang sie nur für seine Sucht auf den Strick zu geh\'n.
Ja, sie hat es mitgemacht,
sie kam jede Nacht nach Hause hat gezittert, geweint, ihr Gesicht war blass,
ihre Wunden werden nie wieder heil\'n,
nie wieder hat sie ihm verziehen, diesem Schwein.
Sie hört Stimmen wenn sie schläft,
sie ist am durchdrehen,
sie guckt in den Spiegel und kann selbst durch sich durch sehen.
Wo ist ihre Lust am Leben?
Heute ist ein guter Tag, um sich den goldenen Schuss zu geben.

Das Leben ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen hol\'n,
denn dieser Regen der die Sonne am verdrängen ist zeigt,
dass alles Schöne nur vergänglich ist.

Das Leben ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen hol\'n,
denn dieser Regen der die Sonne am verdrängen ist zeigt,
dass alles Schöne nur vergänglich ist.

-----

Der Song hat mich jetzt gef*ckt!


----------



## Vanier (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hasse zwar Hip-Hop aber da ich´s nich hörn muss kanns mir eigentlich egal
sein, aber es gibt einige Leute die Hip-Hop hörn und denken sie wäärn deshlab die
größten und das is eingentlich das schlimmste am ganzen Genre:
_"die dies wieder übertreiben"_


----------



## -MH-Elron (11. Januar 2008)

Das Problem ist weniger die Musik als die Leute...da es zut Zeit eben ziemlich Mainstream ist gibts leider ne Menge MöchtegernGangster die von richtigem HipHop eigentlich keine Ahnung haben. Deren erste Platte war von Sido und danach gings noch mehr bergab^^. Die sind genauso schlimm wie die Modemetaler, haben auch keinen Plan und gröllen jetzt halt mal mit der Meute mit, aber ich denke, das gibt sich auch wieder...


----------



## Templer2k (11. Januar 2008)

Ja und wenn man die texte von AC (Advanced Chemestry) und zb Bushido nimmt, sind die von AC um einiges härter und ehrlicher da wahr und glaubwürdig.

Man brauch keine fekalsprache um hart zu sein, es finden sowieso nur geistig niedrige gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (11. Januar 2008)

Judge the Players,not the Game.




Vreen schrieb:


> weil metal gut ist



hahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahha...okay hab mich eingekriegt.

Ne echt mal."Gut",in der Musikwelt,ist relativ.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Judge the Players,not the Game.
> hahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahha...okay hab mich eingekriegt.
> 
> Ne echt mal."Gut",in der Musikwelt,ist relativ.



Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. An dieser Stelle ist das Wort "gut" sehr falsch. Das liegt halt immernoch am Geschmack der betrachtenden Person.

Allerdings kann man bestimmte Metalarten als vernünftiger als Hip Hop bezeichen. (Lyrics etc.) 
Zumindest, wenn man die Moral im jetzigen Deutschland betrachtet.

Heutzutage brauchen wir einfach keine menschenverachtenden Meinungen mehr. Das würde uns nur auf das niedrige Niveau einiger osteuropäischen Länder verfrachten. Und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.

Angemerkt sei, das es selbstverständlich Ausnahmen sind, die diese Weltanschauung vertreten. Und die gibt es in fast jeder Musikrichtung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. An dieser Stelle ist das Wort "gut" sehr falsch. Das liegt halt immernoch am Geschmack der betrachtenden Person.




ha ha ha, leute ihr habs richtig durchschaut,
2 daumen nach oben für diese reflektierten und ergreifenden argumente gegen nicht ernst gemeinten sarkasmus den selbst ein baby durchschaut hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flauwy (12. Januar 2008)

Huhu, ihr HipHop-Freunde, huhu Ihr HipHop-Hasser. Eine sehr interessante Diskussion ist hier entstanden. Viel geflame, aber auch konstruktive Kritik gegen HipHop und für HipHop. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein spannendes Thema, egal ob man diese Musik mag oder nicht. Was ich jedoch interessant finde, ist das viele keinen Plan haben worum es eigentlich beim HipHop geht, welche Lebenseinstellung und Philosophie dahinter steckt. Das ist auch schwer, wenn man sich die ganzen jungen HipHop-Fans ansieht. Die laufen rum wie die bekloppten. Hose in den Socken, Cappy gerade so die Kopfhaut berührend und in Berlin laufen die ganz krassen Kids sogar mit Pullover in der Hose herum. Dann wird das Handy laut aufgedreht und Bushido und Sido schallen durch Busse und Bahnen. 

Ja, in solchen Momenten verstehe ich die große Abneigung gegen HipHop. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass das alles ist? Das 13-jährige so-called-Ghetto-Kids diese Musik prägen? Dann lasst Euch ein wenig von mir entführen und in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten durch die HipHop-Geschichte leiten. Ich präsentiere in regelmäßigen Abständen deutsche Rapper und ihren Werdegang. Und zwar aus meiner subjektiven, aber auch kritischen Sichtweise, wie ich es selbst in meinen 27 Jahren miterlebt habe. 

Ich möchte Euch alle an die Hand nehmen, egal ob Metal, Techno, HipHop oder Volksmusik, es gibt für alle was zu lernen. Und vielleicht öffnet Ihr Euch für mehr Toleranz und Verständnis, selbst wenn Ihr nach wie vor mit Sprachgesang rein gar nix anfangen könnt. Schlauer seid Ihr allemal und sei es nur dafür, einem pöbelndem HipHop-Kiddie im Bus die leviten zu lesen und plötzlich mehr über den Rapper zu wissen, als Euer Gegenüber. Und wer weiß, vielleicht könnt Ihr MIR sogar noch was bei bringen und belehrt mich.

Klickt einfach auf das Banner unten und Ihr gelangt auf meinen Blog.

Viel Spaß beim lesen und flamed nicht zu sehr in den Kommentaren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Januar 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Huhu, ihr HipHop-Freunde, huhu Ihr HipHop-Hasser. Eine sehr interessante Diskussion ist hier entstanden. Viel geflame, aber auch konstruktive Kritik gegen HipHop und für HipHop. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein spannendes Thema, egal ob man diese Musik mag oder nicht. Was ich jedoch interessant finde, ist das viele keinen Plan haben worum es eigentlich beim HipHop geht, welche Lebenseinstellung und Philosophie dahinter steckt. Das ist auch schwer, wenn man sich die ganzen jungen HipHop-Fans ansieht. Die laufen rum wie die bekloppten. Hose in den Socken, Cappy gerade so die Kopfhaut berührend und in Berlin laufen die ganz krassen Kids sogar mit Pullover in der Hose herum. Dann wird das Handy laut aufgedreht und Bushido und Sido schallen durch Busse und Bahnen.
> 
> Ja, in solchen Momenten verstehe ich die große Abneigung gegen HipHop. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass das alles ist? Das 13-jährige so-called-Ghetto-Kids diese Musik prägen? Dann lasst Euch ein wenig von mir entführen und in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten durch die HipHop-Geschichte leiten. Ich präsentiere in regelmäßigen Abständen deutsche Rapper und ihren Werdegang. Und zwar aus meiner subjektiven, aber auch kritischen Sichtweise, wie ich es selbst in meinen 27 Jahren miterlebt habe.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal was nettes. Muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Werd das ganze mal mitverfolgen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Also, habe mir alles durchgelesen und mir die Videos mehr oder weniger angeschaut.

Eins muss ich sagen:

Als erstes schaute ich mir "Ein Teil von mir" an. Sowohl der Text als auch das Video waren voller Gefühle und ich habe es von Anang bis Ende angeschaut und gebannt zugehört. SO stelle ich mir ordentlichen HipHop vor.

Doch dann kam das, was zu erwarten war. Ich guckte mir "Straßenjunge" an und schon nach der Hälfte des Videos wurde mir klar, das Sido immernoch Sido ist. Das Video+Lied war gespickt mit Wiedersprüchen, wie ordentlich er doch sei. Schwachsinn, schon im nächsten Moment haut er Dinge wie "Ich klau deine Schuhe" raus. Absolut sinnfreies Video und es hat mir nur gezeigt, dass sich so einige Vorurteile bewahrheitet haben.

Das dritte Video konnte ich mir dann schon garnicht mehr angucken. Typischer HipHop "Hey, sieh mich an, ich bin erfolgreich, ih mach jetzt ein auf Gott". 

___________

Fazit: In gewisser Weise habe ich meine Meinung zu Sido geändert. Doch er ist, was er ist: Ein Depp.
Auch ein weiteres Gefühlvolles Lied wird meine Meinung nicht ändern können, weil er direkt danach gleich wieder ein Proll-Lied raushaut.

Eins muss ich allerdings noch sagen: "Ein Teil von mir" ist ein klasse Lied/Video.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (12. Januar 2008)

Die Frage "Was habt ihr gegen HipfHüpfer?" ist genauso entbehrlich wie die Antwort darauf.

Es ist nicht zu beantworten. Es ist nicht möglich, hinter den Spiegel zu sehen, und das gilt für beide Seiten, abgesehen von denjenigen, die gerne der Spiegel sind, die sich nicht entscheiden können, weil sie meinen, objektiv zu sein.

Aber hundertprozentige Objektivität von jemandem zu erwarten ist wahrlich eine Zumutung! Ich könnte jetzt genauso Geschütze gegen Hip Hop auffahren, aber was brächte dies? Nichts, denn genauso käme ein Wiederfeuer von der anderen Seite.

Das ist müßig und führt zu wenig, außer zu Fragen wie "Was habt ihr gegen Metaller?" "Was habt ihr gegen Reggae-Hörer?" "Was habt ihr gegen Jazzer?" etc...

Da beisst sich der Stein in seinen Schweif!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Eine vollkommen unvoreingenommene Meinung kann man von mir gewiss nicht erwarten. Dennoch habe ich diesen Artikel oder auch Sido möglichst so bewertet, dass nur wenig von meinem Metalherz hineinfließt.

Anders geht es auch nicht. Schließlich habe ich mich schon für eine Seite entschieden.

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass ich damit ein wenig dazu beitragen konnte, das Hip Hopper verstehen, warum wir Sido nicht leiden können.


----------



## Huntara (12. Januar 2008)

@Flauwy:

Ich finde Du bist einer der wenigen, die mich überzeugt haben, das es auch noch eine andere Art von Leuten gibt, die nicht ständig "yo-yo" von sich geben oder "boah, fäätt eeeyy, voll krassenstyle hier maaan".

Find ich gut, das Du auch mal die andere Seite zeigst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (12. Januar 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Eindeutig diese Gangstergehabe von Sido und Co. Sind einfach beschissene "Vorbilder" für die Jugend.
> 
> Das es auch anders geht beweisen Leute wie Beginner,Fanta 4 , Jan Delay ,Freundeskreis, 5 Sterne Deluxe usw.
> 
> ...


Jan dleay kann man einfach nachmachen wenn man die nase vestopft hat
metal und hard rock etc ist die beste musik udn was is bitte der unterschied zwischen hiphop und rap?


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich find das was Flo... ööh, boah, mir fällt die Zahl wieder nicht ein... Also Flauwy halt,
macht sehr gut, freut einen doch zu hören, dass es nicht nur
diese "yo, checker, yo yo yo"-Schreier gibt! Aber Sido... nuja, der Versuch
ist zwar gut, aber über den gibts ja mehr Negatives als Positives....


----------



## Huntara (12. Januar 2008)

Kann ich Lurock nur recht geben...Huhhhuuu Luroooock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ähm, ja zurück zu Thema: 

Ich weiß zwar jetzt, das es noch andere, "vernünftige" Hip Hoper gibt, aber nichts desto trotz (wird das so geschrieben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...) halt ich von Sido überhaupt nichts. Ich meine, was er singt hat nichts mit seiner Person zu tun. Jemand der sowas in anderer Sprache singen, würde mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich gefallen. 
Der Typ ist mir zu aggro....*rööööö* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (12. Januar 2008)

@Myhordi: (Zitat Funktion scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren)

Unterschied zwischen HipHop und Rap? Der Gesang. Oder ein anderes Beispiel: Es gibt ein Lied von Mayhem (keine Ahnung welches genau, werd ich aber bald rausgefunden haben), wo Maniac rappt. Nun, wenn man "MayheM" kennt, und das sollte man wenn man die Metalszene bisschen verfolgt, weiss man, dass das KEIN HipHop ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und trotzdem rappt Maniac. Klar soweit?

Oder ein populäreres Beispiel: Spit it out von Slipknot? HipHop? Nein! Rap? Au ja!


----------



## Ironblack111 (12. Januar 2008)

1. Gammlige viel zu weite Klamotten
2. Schwule Songtexte
3.Die Möchtegernrapper
4.Sind alle Assozial
5.Die Hosen hängen in den Kniekehlen was total bescheuert aussieht





HIP HOPER FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rootstrain (12. Januar 2008)

Ironblack111 schrieb:


> 1. Gammlige viel zu weite Klamotten
> 2. Schwule Songtexte
> 3.Die Möchtegernrapper
> 4.Sind alle Assozial
> ...




Mit solchen Posts begibst du dich auf das selbe Level wie deine Feinde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Rootstrain schrieb:


> Mit solchen Posts begibst du dich auf das selbe Level wie deine Feinde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed

Ich neige hier und da auch zu solchen Posts, doch war das ganz bestimmt nicht bei meinen ersten 10 Posts der Fall. Bei diesem Status sollte man sich noch ein wenig mit solch stumpfsinnigen Posts zurück halten.
Wobei dieser Account wohl nur extra deshalb eingerichtet wurde.

Primitiv sowas...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2008)

Ironblack111 schrieb:


> 1. Gammlige viel zu weite Klamotten
> 2. Schwule Songtexte
> 3.Die Möchtegernrapper
> 4.Sind alle Assozial
> ...


Alter du bist genau so arm wie die du hier runter machst, ich hätte ohne den letzten Satz echt gedacht das du so n kleiner Möchtgernstrassenghettowasauchimmergansgsterbist, man kann sich NORMAL und mit NIVEAU unterhalten ohne Beleidigungen und Fluchwörter

Vernünfitge Diskussion > Sinnloser primitiver Flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

nichts wirksammes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mag hip hop nicht weil es eben nicht weil es naja... 
eben nicht mein fall ist, 
die texte sind mir (zumeist) zu doof...
die viele leute (wesendlich in meiner gegend)halten sich , 
wie vorher schon angemerkt *glaubs wesendlich mal gelesen zu haben* für böse und cool..
was bitte ist daran cool einen cape zu tragen und hosen anzuhaben die aussehen wie volle pampers?
aber jeder soll hören was er will..
jeder hat seinen style..

und bitte zieh nicht alles über einen kamm, 
nicht jeder ist ein emo, 
so wie nicht jeder hip hoper hirnlos ist


----------



## Flauwy (13. Januar 2008)

HipHopHistory - Teil 0 ist da:

Diesmal über die Entstehungsgeschichte von HipHop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> ...
> Das Leben ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
> für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
> doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen hol\'n,
> ...



Czksalakyr (oder wie man den Namen auch immer auspricht) ich will mit dir gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nicht nur dass du Plan von guten Modemarken hast (die geilsten Caps der Welt...), nein du zitierst auch noch ein Hammerlied (siehe Sig).
Offtopic, aber das wollt ich schon lange mal loswerden.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> Czksalakyr (oder wie man den Namen auch immer auspricht) ich will mit dir gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uhhh gracias glacios muchachos. 
Find das Lied ist das Beste aus seinem Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit den Modemarken versteh ich grad nicht so. Bin bekennender Cappy Träger, habe aber kein Pic im mybuffed..... oder? ^^ *eben nachschauen geht*
Naja wie du sagstest, OT, wenn dann PN weiterplaudern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Flauwy: Starke Sache was du da machst! Freu mich schon auf weitere Blogs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagte mir, glacios meint wohl meine neue Sig+Ava; De Puta Madre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry, muss mich erstmal an meine neue Sig und Ava gewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

*-blub-*


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Omg 
Lurock,
du 
bekommst
von 
mir
ein 
weinendes
und 
lachendes
/lol
So
far
...
/lol

Edit: Schreib wenigstens dass du deine peinliche Selfowned Antwort editiert hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Ironblack111 schrieb:


> 1. Gammlige viel zu weite Klamotten
> 2. Schwule Songtexte
> 3.Die Möchtegernrapper
> 4.Sind alle Assozial
> ...




klamotten ist jeder mans sache !
gay texte naja .. die sagen immer hey bitch i fuck ya oder so .. so gay sind die ned
möhtegern rapper hmm die machen aber viel geld
assozial ... kann sein aber das sind ja auch alle rocker und alle wow zocker und was sonst noch
wayne? ..

hip hoper naja ich mag die a<uch ned sooo besonders aber es sind menschen die halt bisle doofe mukke (aus meiner sicht) hören ;D ich sag ja auch ned fuck off u fucking streber ..

go cry emo kid ;D (mag den satz)


----------



## Gribi (31. Januar 2008)

Hip Hop ist der grösste Müll!!!

1. Scheiss Songtexte die gar keinen Sinn ergeben
2. scheiss style (hose-in-kniehöhe)
3. arrogant
usw.........

Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde ist das Hip Hop massenweisse in der Hitparade zu finden ist, aber von Metal kein Stück. (würde mich mal interessieren wieso)

METAL ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpio (31. Januar 2008)

Die teilweise extremen menschen- und vorallem frauenverachtenden, gewaltversetzten, vulgären Texte. 

Sicherlich nicht überall, nur ein bekanntes Klischee in das der HipHop gedrückt wird. Und viel dagegen gemacht wird von der Musik auch nicht.


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Treten nach anderen verschafft dem eigenen Standpunkt eine bessere Position. Deshalb hacken Metal-Hörer auf  Hoppern herum und umgekehrt. Der evolutionäre Kampf der Musikgenres.


----------



## glacios (31. Januar 2008)

Scorpio schrieb:


> Die teilweise extremen menschen- und vorallem frauenverachtenden, gewaltversetzten, vulgären Texte.
> 
> Sicherlich nicht überall, nur ein bekanntes Klischee in das der HipHop gedrückt wird. Und viel dagegen gemacht wird von der Musik auch nicht.



Ja selbst wenn. Ähm was ist daran so schlimm? Die Texte, die das tun sind nämlich indiziert. Und da sind die Kontrollen viel höher als zb bei Metal, weil HipHop eben schon im Fadenkreuz ist. Also du wirst ehrlich gesagt kein Raplied bei MTV hören, das Frauenverachtend oder stark Gewaltverherrlichend ist. Ich denke, da kommen eher blutrünstige oder rassistische Metallieder ungecuttet raus als dass das bei einem HipHop-Lied der Fall wäre.
Und außerdem muss man diese Lieder auch nicht anhören. Es gibt 100pro genügend brutale, verachtende und rassistische Metallieder (Rechtsradikale hören keinen Rap sondern Metal - schonmal dran gedacht?), und deswegen ist doch Metal noch nicht Scheiße oder? Desselbe gilt für HipHop.
Und selbst wenn man diese Texte hört - na und? Gesetzt den Fall, dass man schon 18 ist (weil alles drunter wäre ja verboten) und damit schon normalerweise einen gewissen Weltverstand bzw Kenntniss von Normen etc. hat, so hat das noch längst keine Auswirkungenauf das Handeln. Oder - Nur weil ich mir Saw anschau muss ich etz jemand an Hacken aufhängen oder was? Oder Killerspiele - meistens auch nicht grade Menschenfreundlich bzw harmlos. Aber die spielt IHR (die untoleranten Metaller) auch und alles was IHR macht, ist natürlich OK, aber des andere ist alles Schlecht ne?! Tzz da krieg ich echt n Hals, wenn ich die "Antworten" von manchen hier lesen muss.
Aber warum schreib ich sowas eigentlich? Ich bin doch HipHopper?! Stimmt...Ach ihr seid doch alle Opfas! Jawoll so ists richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Treten nach anderen verschafft dem eigenen Standpunkt eine bessere Position. Deshalb hacken Metal-Hörer auf  Hoppern herum und umgekehrt. Der evolutionäre Kampf der Musikgenres.


Das ist jetzt zwar OT, aber irgendwie, kommt mir deine Art, wie du deine Posts verfässt, bekannt vor... kennst du diesen Kaladrius (oder wie der hieß)? Der wurde letztens gebannt, hat sich aber immer genauso ausgedrückt wie du.


----------



## glacios (31. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Treten nach anderen verschafft dem eigenen Standpunkt eine bessere Position. Deshalb hacken Metal-Hörer auf  Hoppern herum und umgekehrt. Der evolutionäre Kampf der Musikgenres.



Nicht schlecht! Ich glaub des trifft den Punkt.

@Lurock
Hmm du musstst ja wissen. Keiner kennt das Forum hier so gut wie du...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch hat er Recht.


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Und wenn ich Kaladrius, wer immer das auch ist, wäre, was wäre dann?


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht! Ich glaub des trifft den Punkt.
> 
> @Lurock
> Hmm du musstst ja wissen. Keiner kennt das Forum hier so gut wie du...
> ...


Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ja, er hat Recht, da stimme ich ihm zu.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Kaladrius, wer immer das auch ist, wäre, was wäre dann?


Mmmh, dann hätte ich Recht?


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, dann hätte ich Recht?



Wenn ich er/sie wäre, hätte ich dann gefragt, wer er/sie ist bzw. war, da er/sie ja wie du sagtest gebannt wurde?


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn ich er/sie wäre, hätte ich dann gefragt, wer er/sie ist bzw. war, da er/sie ja wie du sagtest gebannt wurde?


Ja, du hättest gefragt, wer er/sie ist bzw. war, da er/sie ja, wie ich sagte, gebannt wurde,
um nicht wieder gebannt zu werden. Ich will dir aber nichts unterstellen, von daher, bist
du einfach Incontemtio.


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, du hättest gefragt, wer er/sie ist bzw. war, da er/sie ja, wie ich sagte, gebannt wurde,
> um nicht wieder gebannt zu werden.



Egal was ich gesagt hätte oder nicht gesagt hätte, könnte man als Indiz für oder gegen die Annahme das ich Kaladrius bin werten können.



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will dir aber nichts unterstellen, von daher, bist
> du einfach Incontemtio.



Alles andere wäre auch "dumm" gewesen, denn du hättest deine Annahme nie überprüfen können.


----------



## Ciliu (31. Januar 2008)

zu dem herrn der weiter oben behauptet hat das die "schlimmen"
texte indiziert werden:

ich hör immernoch musik von FLER, SIDO etc.
bei MTV, zwar sind die Schimpfwörter mit stöhnen
oder piepen öhm ja entfernt,
aber es wird Gewalt propagiert.
ist in meiner musik nicht anders,
aber bei Hiphop ist es sinnloses schwanzvergleichen


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte mal hey ned so fies sein und mal wieder hip hop hören (btw wurde gezungen in nem auto .. naja)
nachdem jeder seine lieblings cd abgespielt hat und ausser die stimme und vl der rythmus nix geändert hat dachte ich .. hmm gibts die texte bei ebay oder wiso kingt das alles so gleich?

naja in den 40 lieder hab ich etwa 
100mal FUCK u/ihn/sie oder sonst was 
20 ma isch figg dich oder das oder sonst was ..
40mal ihr seit alle doof ect
und ca 200 mal Frauen = schlampe (jedenfalls immer sowas wie yo meine bitch oder frauen sind zum figgen da jo jo ...)

naja und nun bleib ich dabei das es bis jetzt 5 hip hop lieder gibt die ich anhören kann .. 2 davon sind von buschido und die anderen 3 sind irgendwo in meinem itunes .. ;D

Also
1) Zuviel Beleidung
2) Ist es mir egal wen der depp ficken will ..
3) Würd ich solchen leuten nicht noch geld geben dafür
4) war hip hop früher die "nicht so schmerzhafte" variante des bandenkriegs ..
5) Find ich lieder wie Through The Fire and Flames von DragonForce besser zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (1. Februar 2008)

Ich meine Hip Hop:

-man bekommt falschen Freundeskreis
-Wird arrogant und egoistisch
- Großer Wortschatz an Schimpfwörtern
-Zieht sich peinlich an ( Mega Big Cappie xD )

Das waren die Ursachen nun komme ich wie hip Hop selbst ist:             :p 

-Schlechte Songtexte
-Schlechte Vorbilder
-Frauendiskrimierung
- Wangster ( Wanna be Gangster )    Kleine 11 jährige Jungs die ständig von Bitchez reden xD



So ferdish


----------



## Redis (1. Februar 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Hip Hop ist der grösste Müll!!!
> 
> 1. Scheiss Songtexte die gar keinen Sinn ergeben
> 2. scheiss style (hose-in-kniehöhe)
> ...



Nice Ansprache... Metal for the world...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

mtv und die anderen p.... trauen sich ned metal reinzunehmen ..
hatte jedenfalls noch nie viel bei mtv dabei mitbekommen .. über linkinpark und rammstein sind die noch ned ;D gebt ihnen zeit 

und metal ist Life immer noch am Geilsten .. /vote Rammstein 4 Besuch in Schweiz und mir Free Ticket geb ;d


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. Februar 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde ist das Hip Hop massenweisse in der Hitparade zu finden ist, aber von Metal kein Stück. (würde mich mal interessieren wieso)



Wenn plötzlich jeder Metal hören würde, auch die kleinen Girlies mit ihren pinken Trägershirts, würdest du es dann immer noch so toll finden?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ja selbst wenn. Ähm was ist daran so schlimm? Die Texte, die das tun sind nämlich indiziert. Und da sind die Kontrollen viel höher als zb bei Metal, weil HipHop eben schon im Fadenkreuz ist. Also du wirst ehrlich gesagt kein Raplied bei MTV hören, das Frauenverachtend oder stark Gewaltverherrlichend ist. Ich denke, da kommen eher blutrünstige oder rassistische Metallieder ungecuttet raus als dass das bei einem HipHop-Lied der Fall wäre.
> Und außerdem muss man diese Lieder auch nicht anhören.* Es gibt 100pro genügend brutale, verachtende und rassistische Metallieder (Rechtsradikale hören keinen Rap sondern Metal - schonmal dran gedacht?)*, und deswegen ist doch Metal noch nicht Scheiße oder? Desselbe gilt für HipHop.
> Und selbst wenn man diese Texte hört - na und? Gesetzt den Fall, dass man schon 18 ist (weil alles drunter wäre ja verboten) und damit schon normalerweise einen gewissen Weltverstand bzw Kenntniss von Normen etc. hat, so hat das noch längst keine Auswirkungenauf das Handeln. Oder - Nur weil ich mir Saw anschau muss ich etz jemand an Hacken aufhängen oder was? Oder Killerspiele - meistens auch nicht grade Menschenfreundlich bzw harmlos. Aber die spielt IHR (die untoleranten Metaller) auch und alles was IHR macht, ist natürlich OK, aber des andere ist alles Schlecht ne?! Tzz da krieg ich echt n Hals, wenn ich die "Antworten" von manchen hier lesen muss.
> Aber warum schreib ich sowas eigentlich? Ich bin doch HipHopper?! Stimmt...Ach ihr seid doch alle Opfas! Jawoll so ists richtig.
> ...



Omg - selten so viel verblödete Scheiße in einem einzigen Satz gelesen. Du weißt schon, das man rechtsradikale Musik nicht umsonst als "RechtsROCK" bezeichnet? Bilde dich erstmal...

Zu dem "Ich denke, da kommen eher blutrünstige oder rassistische Metallieder ungecuttet raus...", die haben selbst das Video zu "Stripped" von Rammstein nicht spielen wollen, weil es ja ach so große Ähnlichkeiten mit nationalsozialistischen Propagandavideos hatte. Das LIED hatte reingarnichts mit Nazis zu tun.
Und nun sehen wir uns mal Sido mit diesem bekloppten "50er im Club" oder wie dieser Rotz auch heißt an. Da hockt der da mit seinen "Bitches" und sagt:

_Ich schmeiß mit Geld weil's der Frau gefällt!
Ich kann's mir leisten weil ihr Mann mein Tape bestellt!
Ein Hotel mit Minibar ist 'ne ganz andre Welt als Party auf'm Splash und dann pennen
geh'n im Zelt!
Ich penn im Wasserbett mit Eva und Jaqueline
Sie woll'n sich was dazu verdienen auf den Knien!
Wenn wir die dicken Scheine aus der Potte zieh'n
kriegen alle Frauen sofort harte Nippel in Berlin!
Ich will'n Hundert Euro Schein mit meiner Fresse
Irgendwann bin Ich so reich dass Ich euch alle vergesse!
Dann bin Ich so groß dass Ich auf euch runterspuck
Doch bis dahin bin Ich wie Harry im Club! 

Ich trag im Club meine Maske keine Krone!
Frauen mit süßen Titten bedienen oben ohne!
Ich bin auf Koks von der Nase bis ins Bein
Doch glaub mir mein Freund da passt noch mehr rein!
Ich hol die Schwarze an mein Tisch und lass sie tanzen,
bestehl ihr'n Jim Beam lass sie ne Nase zieh'n!
Ich bin so paranoid und durchsuch' ihr'n Arsch nach Wanzen!
Frauen kriegen davon harte Nippel in Berlin!
Geld in ihrem Slip mit Champagner vollgekippt
Ich nehm noch'n Trip und sie mit!
So geht das ab du fickst sie alle wenn du Geld hast!
Ich hab es guck Ich schmeiß mit Fuffies im Club!

Mit Geld ist keine Mission unmöglich!
Arm sein ist tödlich Geld macht die Weltmacht!
Ich will reich sein Roman macht den Beat aus Gold!
Ob sie es mögen? Bitte Glück, sei mir hold!
Du brauchst Autos so groß wie'n Schiff!
Ich hab gehört, dass du sonst ein Niemand bist!
Du brauchst'n Schiff so groß wie ein Haus!
Ich weiß nicht warum doch man sagt dass du das brauchst!
Komm nicht zu mir und frag auch nur nach ein' Cent!
Ich hab selbst 'n zu geringes Kontingent!
Mit 'ner Million mach Ich euch platt wie'n Puck
Ich hab keine 50 Cent doch mach Party im Club!
_


Sooo, und was der beiden hätte jetzt eher indiziert werden sollen?



Und zu dem:


glacios schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn man diese Texte hört - na und? Gesetzt den Fall, dass man schon 18 ist (weil alles drunter wäre ja verboten) und damit schon normalerweise einen gewissen Weltverstand bzw Kenntniss von Normen etc. hat, so hat das noch längst keine Auswirkungenauf das Handeln.



Selbstverständlich nicht bei allen, aber wieviele HipHopper sehe ich Tagtäglich in Berlin, wo man sofort erkennt, dass wenn man die jetzt 2 Sekunden zu lange anguckt, sofort angemacht wird.
Daran, wie diese Herren ausrasten, wenn man ihre Freundin anguckt, will ich garnicht denken.


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Omg



Das Anrufen höherer Wesenseinheiten ist nicht vonnöten. 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> - selten so viel verblödete Scheiße in einem einzigen Satz gelesen.



Also ich lese die ziemlich häufig.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, das man rechtsradikale Musik nicht umsonst als "RechtsROCK" bezeichnet? Bilde dich erstmal...



Und du denk erstmal nach bevor du postes. RechtsRock ist ein Untergenre des Metals bw. des Rocks im allgemeinen. Rechts-Hiphop gibt es nicht oder tritt wenn dann kaum in Erscheinung. Welches Genre ist also "verseuchter" mit Rechten?



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Zu dem "Ich denke, da kommen eher blutrünstige oder rassistische Metallieder ungecuttet raus...", die haben selbst das Video zu "Stripped" von Rammstein nicht spielen wollen, weil es ja ach so große Ähnlichkeiten mit nationalsozialistischen Propagandavideos hatte.



Ein guter Grund meiner Meinung nach. 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das LIED hatte reingarnichts mit Nazis zu tun.



Aber es kling wie ein Nazilied, sagtest du, also hat es "etwas" mit Nazis zu tun.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und nun sehen wir uns mal Sido mit diesem bekloppten "50er im Club" oder wie dieser Rotz auch heißt an. Da hockt der da mit seinen "Bitches" und sagt:



Sido ist nicht so hart wie er tut, er hockt nicht in dem Club, er singt nur davon.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sooo, und was der beiden hätte jetzt eher indiziert werden sollen?



Beide?



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht bei allen, aber wieviele HipHopper sehe ich Tagtäglich in Berlin, wo man sofort erkennt, dass wenn man die jetzt 2 Sekunden zu lange anguckt, sofort angemacht wird.



Zwei Ereignisse, die zur gleichen Zeit eintreten, müssen nicht zwangsläufig zusammengehören.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Daran, wie diese Herren ausrasten, wenn man ihre Freundin anguckt, will ich garnicht denken.



Manche.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Und du denk erstmal nach bevor du postes. RechtsRock ist ein Untergenre des Metals bw. des Rocks im allgemeinen. Rechts-Hiphop gibt es nicht oder tritt wenn dann kaum in Erscheinung. Welches Genre ist also "verseuchter" mit Rechten?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ROFL!  Metal ist aus Hard Rock entstanden. Und wo kommt wohl dann Hard Rock her?
Metal ist wesentlich rechtsfreier als Rock.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Aber es kling wie ein Nazilied, sagtest du, also hat es "etwas" mit Nazis zu tun.



Lol - wo habe ich geschrieben, dass es wie ein Nazilied klingt geschweige denn eins ist?



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sido ist nicht so hart wie er tut, er hockt nicht in dem Club, er singt nur davon.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Genau darum gehts doch, er spricht es aus.


So, und jetzt denke du bitte nochmal nach und liefere (ausser sinnlose Kommentare, falsche Aussagen und Unterstellungen) Argumente.


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Metal ist aus Hard Rock entstanden. Und wo kommt wohl dann Hard Rock her?
> Metal ist wesentlich rechtsfreier als Rock.


 
Metal ist aber rechtverseuchter als HipHop, wie ich eben schon sagte, aber du nicht verstanden hast.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol - wo habe ich geschrieben, dass es wie ein Nazilied klingt geschweige denn eins ist?



Hier: _[...], weil es ja ach so große Ähnlichkeiten mit nationalsozialistischen Propagandavideos hatte._



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Genau darum gehts doch, er spricht es aus.



Und liefert damit eine wahrheitsgetreue Wirklichkeitskritik. 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, und jetzt denke du bitte nochmal nach und liefere (ausser sinnlose Kommentare, falsche Aussagen und Unterstellungen) Argumente.



Du hast nur so gut wie alles falsch verstanden, ich habe nichts "falsch" gemacht sondern du.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Metal ist aber rechtverseuchter als HipHop, wie ich eben schon sagte, aber du nicht verstanden hast.



Darum ging es doch auch garnicht in meinem Kommenar zu dem Satz, den glacios geschrieben hatte.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Hier: _[...], weil es ja ach so große Ähnlichkeiten mit nationalsozialistischen Propagandavideos hatte._



Das hat sich aufs Video bezogen. Lesen 4tw.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Und liefert damit eine wahrheitsgetreue Wirklichkeitskritik.



Alles klar, dann könnten wir jeden Text vom Index nehmen weil es ja für den einen oder anderen eine wahrheitsgetreue Wirklichkeitskritik ist. Bullshit.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du hast nur so gut wie alles falsch verstanden, ich habe nichts "falsch" gemacht sondern du.



Wo hab ich was falsch gemacht? Ich zielte exakt auf deine Aussagen aus, die nichts mit Argumenten zu tun hatten, und wenn doch, waren sie falsch.


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Wenn man denn von "Hass" sprechen kann, dann richtet sich der Wohl gegen das populäre Bild eines Hip-Hoppers. Wenn man Bushido und Co. schon mal bei einem Interview gesehen hat, dann kann man sich ausmalen, woher die Abneigung kommt.

Stichwort: "Weissu?" Keinen geraden Satz rausbringen können, aber eine Gestik, als würde man sich gegen einen Bienenschwarm auf Valium zur Wehr setzen. 

Ich denke, wir sind hier bei einer Definitionsfrage angelangt. Gehört Sido der Suppenkasper zu HipHop? Dürfen Menschen mit antrainiertem, epischem Sprachfehler als Vorbild für eine Jugend herhalten, die sich von Chips und Cola ernährt?

Schade, dass dabei der ursprüngliche Sinn (ich würde soweit gehen, Rap als den schwarzen Punk zu bezeichnen) unter Dollar / Euroscheinen und Videos von Silikonbrüsten untergeht.

Dass sich abseits eine wohltuende alt/neue Subkultur (re-)formiert, lässt mir ein kleines Fünckchen Hoffnung. Auf das die Blumentöpfe, Texta's, Advanced Chemistries, einszwos sich ihren Thron zurückholen. Das Kasperltheater rund um den Maskenmann hat der alten Schule sowieso Skilltechnisch nix entgegenzusetzen.

Auf der anderen Seite des grossen Teichs hat der HipHop endgültig verloren, seit der Reverend einen auf Ozzy macht.

Und zum Vergleich Emo/HipHop: Es ist nur allzunatürlich, dass Menschen, die sich extrem in Szene setzen (HipHop: Kleidung und Sprache / Emo: MUSS man sowas erläutern?) auf Abneigung stossen, sei es wegen Schminke, möchtegern-suizidalem Verhalten, frauen-erniedrigeden Aussagen ("skillvoll" vorgetragen mit dem Wortschatz eines 10-Jährigen) oder grenzdebilen Videos.


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Darum ging es doch auch garnicht in meinem Kommenar zu dem Satz, den glacios geschrieben hatte.



Blödsinn, glacios meinte, dass Nazis Metal hören würden und keinen HipHop, das habe ich nur noch einmal verdeutlicht.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das hat sich aufs Video bezogen. Lesen 4tw.



Ich würde das jetzt Haarspalterei nennen, aber egal.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann könnten wir jeden Text vom Index nehmen weil es ja für den einen oder anderen eine wahrheitsgetreue Wirklichkeitskritik ist. Bullshit.



"Bullshit" ist das was du hier verzapfst. Der Text ist vielleicht nicht jugendfrei und ich sagte auch nie, das man ihn vom Index nehmen sollte, ich sagte nur, dass er die Wirklichkeit der rational verankteren Partnerwahl bei Menschen wiederspiegelt.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

> Blödsinn, glacios meinte, dass Nazis Metal hören würden und keinen HipHop, das habe ich nur noch einmal verdeutlicht.



kennst du einen Nazi? Ich glaub nicht das die alle Metal hören .. naja ich bin keiner und weis es ned aber auch in hip hop kommt fuck nigga ect vor ..


----------



## Incontemtio (1. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kennst du einen Nazi?



Würde ich jetzt "ja" sagen, dann würde ich geflamt werden, würde ich "nein" sagen würde man mir vorwerfen, dass ich mich mit Nazis überhaupt nicht genug auskennen würde um eine solche Aussage zu treffen. Deshalb sage ich am besten einfach nichts. 



Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das die alle Metal hören ..



Ich auch nicht, denn zu pauschalisieren ist meistens falsch.



Minastirit schrieb:


> naja ich bin keiner und weis es ned



Auch wenn man kein Nazi ist, kann man wissen, dass ein größerer Teil der Nazis Metal hört als HipHop.



Minastirit schrieb:


> aber auch in hip hop kommt fuck nigga ect vor ..



Im HipHop wahrscheinlich sogar öfter, meiner Meinung nach muss dieser "Satz" in keinem Musikstück vorkommen.


----------



## Alanium (3. Februar 2008)

Was ich gegen HipHopper hab'?
1. diese Respektlosigkeit
2. die nervige laute Handymusik
3. sie nur in Gruppen auftreten, in denen man friedlich durch die Stadt laufende Personen rumtermachen kann
4. sie die Mütter in den Dreck ziehen ("Ey Alta, deine Mutter zieht LKWs beim DSF!")
5. das Outfit (Hose in Socken, dieselbe inne Kniekehlen, XXL-Jacken, usw.)

Vielleicht sind nicht alle so, aber sehr viele.

MfG,
Alanium


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 4. sie die Mütter in den Dreck ziehen ("Ey Alta, deine Mutter zieht LKWs beim DSF!")




ich würde das nicht als beleidigung auffassen. eher als kompliment.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Februar 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 1. diese Respektlosigkeit



Respektlosigkeit gibt es bei den Hörern jeglicher Musikgenres, sei es nun Metal, HipHop, Klassik, Jazz, Pop etc.



Alanium schrieb:


> 2. die nervige laute Handymusik



Typischer logischer Fehler, der in der heutigen Zeit immer wieder beganngen wird, sogar von Leuten die man eigentlich als intelligenter als andere einschätzen sollte. Man kritisiert etwas das ein kleiner Teil einer Gruppe macht/tut/hat/etc. und denkt dann, man hätte ein Argument gegen diese Gruppe gefunden, dabei kritisiert man etwas das nur ein Teil der jeweiligen Gruppierung macht und das sogar, und damit macht man sich am lächerlichsten sogar in anderen Gruppen existent ist und manchmal, so wie bei dir, auch in der eigenen. 



Alanium schrieb:


> 3. sie nur in Gruppen auftreten, in denen man friedlich durch die Stadt laufende Personen rumtermachen
> kann



Auch das machen bei weitem nicht alle Hopper was das natürlich nicht legimitiert. 



Alanium schrieb:


> 4. sie die Mütter in den Dreck ziehen ("Ey Alta, deine Mutter zieht LKWs beim DSF!")



Mütter-Witze sind doch zur Zeit ziemlich "in", sogar bei den Standart-Pop hörenden Jugendlichen. Und manche sind sogar ganz unterhaltsam. 



Alanium schrieb:


> 5. das Outfit (Hose in Socken, dieselbe inne Kniekehlen, XXL-Jacken, usw.)



Metal-Hörer haben natürlich ein viel besseres Outfit, irgendein schwarzes T-shirt mit einem bunten Aufdruck, außerdem erscheinen sie mir meist ungepflegter. Leute nach dem was sie anziehen zu  beurteilen, ist eh äußerst dämlich. 



Alanium schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind nicht alle so, aber sehr viele.



Die Größe "sehr viele" ist keine klar definirbare und damit sehr dehnbar und es ist möglich sie gerade so auszulegen wie es einem gerade passt. Solange du keine konkreten Zahlen nennst, behauptest du nur irgendetwas ohne jeglichen Nachweise.


----------



## Gildenmeister der Dreifaltigkeit (4. Februar 2008)

HipHop für WoW

hier ein Link mit dem neuesten WoW-Rap!

http://download.yousendit.com/B9798E4E35320207 

TILTmusic


----------



## dobro (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hör ganz gern deutschrap aba nicht alles... ich hass aba die leute an denen man ansieht was sie hören, so kaputte leder freaks mit rocker frisuren hass ich genau so wie opfer mit baggys und t shirts in der länge eine kleids... oder diese emo freaks...


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Treten nach anderen verschafft dem eigenen Standpunkt eine bessere Position. Deshalb hacken Metal-Hörer auf  Hoppern herum und umgekehrt. Der evolutionäre Kampf der Musikgenres.


Da hat doch einer die richtige Antwort auf den ganzen Thread und die damit verbundene Fragestellung schon formuliert - worüber diskutiert ihr eigentlich noch? ;>

Persönlich hör ich zwar Metal, aber deswegen hab ich's doch nicht nötig über andere Richtungen zu lästern. Ganz davon abgesehen sagt eine einzige Gemeinsamkeit (in diesem Fall Musikgeschmack) bei einer Gruppe von Menschen rein gar nichts über eventuelle andere Gemeinsamkeiten aus - von daher sind freie Diskussionen im Stile von "Warum sind alle xxx so yyy?" sowieso sinnlos.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

also was hab ich gegen HipHop udn seine Anhänger?
Ich habe selber mal Sido gehört,mitlerweile bin ich da auch weg,weil ich eingesehen habe,dass es nicht die musik ist,die ich liebe und den ganzen Tag hören könnte.Aggro-Berlin produziert Rapper,bei denen es nicht um Beats und Rythmus geht,sondern ausschließlich darum,möchglichst viele Schimpfwörter und provokationen reinzubringen.Ich habe nichts gegen Hiphop  ,wie sammy deluxe,fanta 4,culcha candela oder fettes brot,aber gegen die GaNgStaZzZ mit ihren Kollegahs hab ich schon was...nicht nur das sie 0 Respekt haben,sie sind auch gewaltbereiter als Hard Rocker,Punks oder sonst wer.Ich z.B: Habe in meinem Alter das Problem,dass ich ständig dumm angemacht werde und dann setzt es erstmal ein paar Ohrfeigen und tritte für mich und was machen die Leute die um mich rumm stehen...10% werden dir VIELLEICHT helfen,aber die anderen störts nicht,besonders schlimm ist es bei uns in essen in der U-BAHN die verfolgen dich solange,bis sie mit dir alleine sind und dich dann schlagen können.Aber was ich nicht gut finde,ist das immer direkt Türken mit den Gangstaz in verbindung gebracht werden,es gibt auch deutsche Gangsta...ist mir auch egal ob die Türken jetzt Bushido,Sido oder Massiv hören,aber wenn sie sich so asozial verhalten ist es echt schlimm.Ich erinnere mich noch gut,als ich noch jünger war wie man da einfach so durch die Stra0en gehen konnte,heute wird man immer angemacht:"Ey,du hast letztens meine Schwester beleidigt!!!Ey,isch fick disch jetzt!!!"-.- 
Das ist nicht fair,man wird ständig geschlagen und niemand macht was,wenn man Polizei oder sowas holt hauen sie direkt ab und dann bekommst du noch mehr schläge...
Das ist meine meinung zum thema

LG Jacks


----------



## Szyslak (4. Februar 2008)

Sorry wenn ich störe, aber ich wollte nur sagen, dass einige hier klasse zitieren können. Wirklich erste Sahne.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich störe, aber ich wollte nur sagen, dass einige hier klasse zitieren können. Wirklich erste Sahne.


Jep.


----------



## Lambiii (4. Februar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Ich hör ganz gern deutschrap aba nicht alles... ich hass aba die leute an denen man ansieht was sie hören, so kaputte leder freaks mit rocker frisuren hass ich genau so wie opfer mit baggys und t shirts in der länge eine kleids... oder diese emo freaks...


Ach und was ist daran so schlimm?Wieso können nicht einfach alle tragen, was sie wollen?


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

> Ich hör ganz gern deutschrap aba nicht alles... ich hass aba die leute an denen man ansieht was sie hören, so kaputte leder freaks mit rocker frisuren hass ich genau so wie opfer mit baggys und t shirts in der länge eine kleids... oder diese emo freaks...


ich hatte(im mom nicht,kommt aber wieder)mal meinen Ponni Blau gefärbt...ich trage immernoch rockabilly schuhe,anarchie t-shirts und lederarmbänder und ich wurde auch immer dumm angemacht von wegen:"Ey,scheiß Punk fick disch" Doch die Leute die mich mögen hats gar nicht gestört...und ich finds schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und warum ist jemand ein opfer wenn er baggys trägt...woher weiß man überhaupt wann jemand ein "opfer" ist.Ich denke du definierst Opfer,wie einer der irgentwas einzigartiges hat,was du aber nicht magst,weil du es nicht zuschätzen weißt...oder wie?Klärt mich auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (5. Februar 2008)

Mainstream-Hiphopper sind das schlimmste, was ich persönlich so erlebt habe. Selbstherrlich, Arrogant, Unfähig, plump und dumm. Beispiele, die diese Eigenschaften unterstreichen, wurden in diesem Thread ja schon zu hauf geliefert.

Und leider sind die vom Mainstream ja auch diejenigen, die das Bild ihrer Szene in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren. Da bringt es auch nichts, davon zu reden, dass es ja auch noch anderen Hiphop gibt. Klar gibt es den, doch der hat so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf die Szene - so toll und kreativ er auch sein mag.

Ich mag z.B. einige Lieder von Eminem, von Blumentopf, Freundeskreis, Fettes Brot und Co. kenne ich auch ein paar gute Lieder, die ich mir durchaus gerne mal anhöre. Diese Einzelfälle ändern aber nichts daran, dass ich auf die Frage "Was hältst du von hiphoppern?" generell erstmal mit "Abstand." antworte.


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Februar 2008)

Achereto schrieb:


> Mainstream-Hiphopper sind das schlimmste, was ich persönlich so erlebt habe. Selbstherrlich, Arrogant, Unfähig, plump und dumm.



Auf einen Nachweis dieser Eigenschaften wäre ich gespannt. 



Achereto schrieb:


> Beispiele, die diese Eigenschaften unterstreichen, wurden in diesem Thread ja schon zu hauf geliefert.



Pauschalisirungen wurden schon zuhauf "geliefert", Beispiele/Argumente hingegen nicht. 



Achereto schrieb:


> Und leider sind die vom Mainstream ja auch diejenigen, die das Bild ihrer Szene in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren. Da bringt es auch nichts, davon zu reden, dass es ja auch noch anderen Hiphop gibt. Klar gibt es den, doch der hat so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf die Szene - so toll und kreativ er auch sein mag.



Du hast hier nur Beispiele aufgeführt warum es äußerst dumm ist HipHop als ganzes zu verurteilen. 



Achereto schrieb:


> Ich mag z.B. einige Lieder von Eminem, von Blumentopf, Freundeskreis, Fettes Brot und Co. kenne ich auch ein paar gute Lieder, die ich mir durchaus gerne mal anhöre.



Alle diese Sänger/Gruppen haben keinerlei Einfluss auf die Scene? 



Achereto schrieb:


> Diese Einzelfälle ändern aber nichts daran, dass ich auf die Frage "Was hältst du von hiphoppern?" generell erstmal mit "Abstand." antworte.



Sehr undifferenzierte Sicht auf die Dinge, hier den HipHop.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Szyslak hat recht!


----------



## Sweny (6. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nichts gegen Hip Hop´er sollen die doch hören was sie wollen und was ihnen gefällt,
mag nur nicht die Musik von Bushido und ähnliches...


----------



## Jimmy Porito (7. Februar 2008)

ich höre auch hip hop und das schon seit jahren. bin durch samy deluxe in das ganz hip hop ding geraten. damals hab ich mich zwar noch nicht so angezogen, heute schon(hose in den socken, hose unter dem arsch, zu grosse kleider, cap usw.) mich nervt es wenn leute sich über uns lustig machen in dem sie alles übertreiben. ich bin nicht gerade einer der viel slang benutzt, vlt ab und zu ein digga oder alta usw. oder das ich beim reden mit meinen händen "rumfuchtel", aber der slang ist halt unser spracheform sowie bei den reichen schnosel das hoch gestochene zeugs. klar hab ich meine hiphop kollegen und die mit denen ich in die schule gehe, aber mit denen komm genau gleich aus wie mit den hip hop kollegen und meine freundin ist schliesslich auch eher emo(hauptsache keiner dieser tussi-klone)
immer sind leute wieder gegen aggro berlin, aber das ist, auch wenn ichs nciht gerne sage, genau wie bei tokio hotel, der neid. kein anderes independet label hat so grossen erfolg und ist so bekannt. wenn man einem nicht hiphoper was von ersguterjunge sagt, dann hat der keine ahnung was das ist, wenn man ihm was von aggro berlin sagt,weiss er sofort was gemeint ist.
ich persönlich finde sido auch nicht den besten rapper, samy d ist sicher besser, aber trozdem ist er einer der bekanntesten und besten rapper.

die ganze euphorie die gerade um bushido ist, find ich einfach scheisse, der grösste teil der "wahren" hiphoper finden bushido kacke, der rest der bushido fans sind alles kleine wannabes die einfach nur der menge folgt. und wenn dann solche noch behaupten samy deluxe könne nicht rappen frag ich mich echt ob die überhaupt wissen was hiphop ist.

kurzer rhyme von bushido(gehört bei einer fernsehsendung):"ich bin ein taliban, euer gesicht ist nur aus marzipan"!!!!! so ein scheiss ist auf seinem album. bushido fans hören vermutlich gar nicht auf die rhymes, sondern darauf das möglichst viel gewalt und sex vorkommt, darum gehts ja im hip hop(ironie).


noch was zu den leuten die was gegen hip hop sagen, jeder hat seinen eigenen style und das ist auch gut so und ab und zu ein witz über irgend einen style ist ja nicht schlimm, aber solche leute die so aussagen machen wie: "scheiss hiphoper(oder sonst einen style) die sollte man alle erschiessen." dann find sowas einfach scheisse. oder auch so eine super aussage von einem aus dem balkan: "weisser ne***". 


also leute bleibt so wie ihr seit, ändert euch nicht für jemanden. auch wenns freund/in ist, wenn die person euch wirklich liebt dann liebt sich euch so wie ihr seit.

und ganz zum schluss doch noch etwas slang von mir.


PEACE DIGGA!!!


----------



## StolenTheRogue (7. Februar 2008)

Also...
Ich mag Hop Hop.... Nur mag ich die dazugehörige community nicht.
Tut mir leid aber wenn ich diese Pappnasen sehe die in der Gilde Bushido oder ersguterjunge etc sind dann muss ich echt brechen! Zumal es zu 90% der Fall ist das die member zu dumm sind um aus dem Bus zu winken.
Wie fast die ganze Jugend


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Also...
> Ich mag Hop Hop.... Nur mag ich die dazugehörige community nicht.
> Tut mir leid aber wenn ich diese Pappnasen sehe die in der Gilde Bushido oder ersguterjunge etc sind dann muss ich echt brechen! Zumal es zu 90% der Fall ist das die member zu dumm sind um aus dem Bus zu winken.
> *Wie fast die ganze Jugend*


Beziehst du dich etwa auf die allgemeine Jugend?


----------



## StolenTheRogue (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich etwa auf die allgemeine Jugend?


90% davon


----------



## Tja (7. Februar 2008)

Was hab ich gegen Hiphop, Rap?

Leider nichts dauerhaft wirkungsvolles

Nein im Ernst:

Ich habe was gegen den Gangster, Ghetto-Stil dieser Musik und gegen die Macher ohnehin. Daher habe ich mich auch über das Bushido-Interview maßlos geärgert. So ein Prolet sollte nirgendwo zu Wort kommen, ganz im Gegenteil. Bei solchen Gestalten (siehe Videos) gehört eher mal die Kinderstube überprüft.

Wenn die Sänger wirklich so hart sind - sollte man sie mal in Harlem etc. rumlaufen lassen...Wenn sie dort "verloren gehen", weil sie doch nicht sooo hart sind, auch kein Verlust...


----------

